# best bow press in the world!!!! bout time



## Ib4Hoyt

Me like:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## red44

Linky no worky?  Nice try.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

That is slick! Someone put some thought into that.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt

red44 said:


> Linky no worky?  Nice try.


try typeee it ineee,,workeee for meeee


----------



## red44

:wink:


----------



## Refuze2falo

Looks pretty nice


----------



## Green River

That is a nice looking press but how much is it? I'm guessing it's pretty high since the price is not mentioned.


----------



## jobow81

*price*

He's got the prices on his website, I can't remember what i paid. Wasn't that much.


----------



## jobow81

how do i hyper link his web site? I'm new to this computer stuff


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY

*No Prices..*



jobow81 said:


> He's got the prices on his website, I can't remember what i paid. Wasn't that much.


Didn't see any prices anywhere!!! How much are they running??


----------



## jobow81

I checked his web site and I think his web site might be under construction. I think i paid $460 for the press itself and $100 for the floor stand. Best investment i ever made.


----------



## atjunkie

Ib4Hoyt said:


> try typeee it ineee,,workeee for meeee


rotf


----------



## DBLlungIT

THANKS JOBOW81- LOOKS LIKE I HAVE ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER OUT THERE IN THE ARCHERY WORLD. GOOD PRODUCTS HELP US ENJOY OUR AWESOME SPORT A LOT MORE and there are a lot of them out there. Glad you found what you were looking for in a bow press. PSST - "PRESS ON - BUT STAY TUNED" - I HAVE SOME NEW PRODUCTS ON THE WAY THAT WILL HELP EVEN MORE. GLAD YOU LIKE IT.


jobow81 said:


> I feel I need to share this information to archery community about the need for better bow presses. I got the idea to buy this bow press called the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR from my buddy who has one. Check this out, you can fold it up like a transformer and put it in your bow case! It's portable! I use it when i go on hunting trips and 3-D tournaments and others used it when they needed it as well as use it at home. It can also press any bow on the market, from the x-force to crossbows!!!! Any bow. Thank you Frank Schneider for making such a great product. Check out his web site at buckeyearcherysolutions.com.
> It's about time somebody came out with such a versatile press. People have tried and failed. I was going to buy an EZ press, then I realized first the cost, then we all know electric motors don't last forever and got to thinking i will be putting my one thousand dollar bow rigs in that thing that presses from the tips of the limbs only! no riser support.
> Again, this press is the answer for all bows and especially parallel limb design. Frank is very knowledgable about archery, not bad for an ohio boy. Made this southern boy impressed.


----------



## TN ARCHER

How much $ ????


----------



## deadx

jobow81 said:


> how do i hyper link his web site? I'm new to this computer stuff



Here ya go man http://buckeyearcherysolutions.com/


----------



## alfabuck

Very nice press. Props to him for putting alot of thought into the design.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

That is a very nice press!!! I am impressed with it.


----------



## jobow81

thanks for the hyperlink, you da man


----------



## TN ARCHER

Does anybody know how much it is?? It looks like a great press but one must know how much it will set him back.


----------



## NY911

Someone post up a pic - work is blocking his site


----------



## hutchies

Oh Dan...............It's sweet. From one gear dork to another you need to see this thing.


----------



## hutchies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnelfwvMD8k&eurl=http://buckeyearcherysolutions.com/


----------



## qgudahl

No Pricing, How much??? That is Sweet!


----------



## MAG00

Looks great. I wonder if you make a set of u-pins for it so that you could more the top posts closer to the limbs tips and also help on the bows with larger cams and such. Same concept you see on an omni press as far the pins I am talking about.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Hello friends - you asked for pricing. Havent posted them due to rising steel pricing. But here is the 2008 price listing. Hey- " SHOOT STRAIGHT>>>-----> PRESS ON & STAY TUNED - Life's gettin a little more enjoyable while workin on bows ". BUCKEYE ARCHERY SOLUTIONS 
www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com
330-872-1006
BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR ™
(PATENT PENDING)
Price List
Bow Press Only $465.00
Floor Stand $125.00
Adjustable Bench Mount $55.00 
Permanent Bench Mount $35.00
Portable mount $55.00 
Under Tray $45.00 
Side Work Trays $35.00 ea. $65.00 set
Bypass Accessory $65.00 
Magnetic Parts Tray $8.00 ea.

Note: The adjustable bench mount is only $35.00 if purchased with a floor stand due to already having part of that mounting system.


TN ARCHER said:


> Does anybody know how much it is?? It looks like a great press but one must know how much it will set him back.


----------



## Bowtechie

DBLlungIT said:


> THANKS JOBOW81- LOOKS LIKE I HAVE ANOTHER HAPPY CUSTOMER OUT THERE IN THE ARCHERY WORLD. GOOD PRODUCTS HELP US ENJOY OUR AWESOME SPORT A LOT MORE and there are a lot of them out there. Glad you found what you were looking for in a bow press. PSST - "PRESS ON - BUT STAY TUNED" - I HAVE SOME NEW PRODUCTS ON THE WAY THAT WILL HELP EVEN MORE. GLAD YOU LIKE IT.



Could you post some pics of an Xforce and a Bowtech center pivot bow in your press and the prices on the adapters for them.

Also how to let the limb pressure off completely to change limbs. Thanks.


----------



## DeadNutzPro

HOLLY SMOKES! I just clicked onto manufacturer announcements to check for something else and i saw this post about a great press and i thought crap - somebody found a better one than i did and i just got mine last year from this company up in Ohio. When i clicked on it and the next thing i see was BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR IN RED and i knew right then this press is getting the attention it does deserve. Well you told us your story so let me tell you all something about my experience with this purchase. 
I wasted a lot of money on a different press and now regret not finding his first. Here is a cool thing that happened. I really liked the color of his presses but i just wanted one that was custom for me in clear coat because i wanted to see the actual steel look. When i got it i was pretty stunned. He put this swirl finish on it and clear coated it with automotive clear coat. Its gorgeous. He said it's the only one he's done that way. Guys, do yourself a favor- if you want a kick butt looking press ask him to clear coat one for you - you'll really like it a lot i promise you. I think i paid about a 30-40 dollar up charge and i think he had more in material than that let alone the swirl finish work he did on it. Looks pretty artistic. Everyone comments about it but anyway he was cool to work with and did everything he said he would do and probably way more. Didn't know i was getting the swirl finish. The press design itself is really unlike anything else out there and a dream to work with to and although i kind of thought it was priced a little to high i changed my mind real quick after i used it a couple of times. My next purchase when I'm done with school will be that portable mount he has. Going to want to take it with me when i resume competing. His press just plain works like it seems one should. Will try to get you a picture of mine when i go back home. SO - I AGREE WITH YOU - it is no doubt the best press in the world IMO and i have studied them all by now i think


jobow81 said:


> I feel I need to share this information to archery community about the need for better bow presses. I got the idea to buy this bow press called the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR from my buddy who has one. Check this out, you can fold it up like a transformer and put it in your bow case! It's portable! I use it when i go on hunting trips and 3-D tournaments and others used it when they needed it as well as use it at home. It can also press any bow on the market, from the x-force to crossbows!!!! Any bow. Thank you Frank Schneider for making such a great product. Check out his web site at buckeyearcherysolutions.com.
> It's about time somebody came out with such a versatile press. People have tried and failed. I was going to buy an EZ press, then I realized first the cost, then we all know electric motors don't last forever and got to thinking i will be putting my one thousand dollar bow rigs in that thing that presses from the tips of the limbs only! no riser support.
> Again, this press is the answer for all bows and especially parallel limb design. Frank is very knowledgable about archery, not bad for an ohio boy. Made this southern boy impressed.


----------



## DBLlungIT

HEY - i remenber you. Only one that got that finish so far. Glad you like your press. Thanks. I thought it looked good to but i dont want to take anything away from its functional qualities either. Would like to do another one like that one and i think i may do one for myself this time in that finish. Has it held up for you? That was my one concern actually but i did get professional advise first and he said it would be fine. Let me know when you want the portable set up.


DeadNutzPro said:


> HOLLY SMOKES! I just clicked onto manufacturer announcements to check for something else and i saw this post about a great press and i thought crap - somebody found a better one than i did and i just got mine last year from this company up in Ohio. When i clicked on it and the next thing i see was BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR IN RED and i knew right then this press is getting the attention it does deserve. Well you told us your story so let me tell you all something about my experience with this purchase.
> I wasted a lot of money on a different press and now regret not finding his first. Here is a cool thing that happened. I really liked the color of his presses but i just wanted one that was custom for me in clear coat because i wanted to see the actual steel look. When i got it i was pretty stunned. He put this swirl finish on it and clear coated it with automotive clear coat. Its gorgeous. He said it's the only one he's done that way. Guys, do yourself a favor- if you want a kick butt looking press ask him to clear coat one for you - you'll really like it a lot i promise you. I think i paid about a 30-40 dollar up charge and i think he had more in material than that let alone the swirl finish work he did on it. Looks pretty artistic. Everyone comments about it but anyway he was cool to work with and did everything he said he would do and probably way more. Didn't know i was getting the swirl finish. The press design itself is really unlike anything else out there and a dream to work with to and although i kind of thought it was priced a little to high i changed my mind real quick after i used it a couple of times. My next purchase when I'm done with school will be that portable mount he has. Going to want to take it with me when i resume competing. His press just plain works like it seems one should. Will try to get you a picture of mine when i go back home. SO - I AGREE WITH YOU - it is no doubt the best press in the world IMO and i have studied them all by now i think


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes, your right - i need to do that and my website is soon changing "completely" and will include all of the accessories that i offer including one that is coming that i feel is just as significant as the press itself. I do own the 08' X-Force (LOVE THAT BOW) and my Bypass accessory does work like a charm on it and all of the Bowtech center pivots and yes it does allow the tuner to easily change out limbs on all of them. To me it would be useless unless it did but please stay tuned - your going to be liking what you see.


Bowtechie said:


> Could you post some pics of an0000000000000000 Xforce and a Bowtech center pivot bow in your press and the prices on the adapters for them.
> 
> Also how to let the limb pressure off completely to change limbs. Thanks.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

Bump


----------



## ohio moose

DBLlungIT,
Sent you a pm on 2-19 did you recieve it ?


----------



## DeadNutzPro

The press is till in outstanding shape, havent had any! problems...thanks for asking..You have truely built an outstanding press.


DBLlungIT said:


> HEY - i remenber you. Only one that got that finish so far. Glad you like your press. Thanks. I thought it looked good to but i dont want to take anything away from its functional qualities either. Would like to do another one like that one and i think i may do one for myself this time in that finish. Has it held up for you? That was my one concern actually but i did get professional advise first and he said it would be fine. Let me know when you want the portable set up.


----------



## PA PINS

I agree the bow-a-consrictor press is the best press in the world i have had one for two years and still cant believe how great this thing is.I am impressed every time i use it.If your thinking about buying a press be sure to check this out you won't be sorry.As for Frank the guy who came up with this awsome press,you won't find a better person to deal with he truly is the "press master".
any one close to Hyndman,Pa who would like to see or try mine let me know.


----------



## dwagoner

nice press but i dont think its all that, id call it an average press, not knocking it at all but just saying. for that price id much rather buy an ez press


----------



## DBLlungIT

no, i didn't-sorry. can you just reach me through my website? if you want just include a phone#. sometimes thats easier for me as i been building presses these last few days in the evenings. just let me know - will answer any questions you have. >>>-------> [email protected]


ohio moose said:


> DBLlungIT,
> Sent you a pm on 2-19 did you recieve it ?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*ya'll really feel this way ???*

do ya'll really TRULY feel this is the "best press" in all of mankind ??? the way i look at it,,,,and the price it sells for,,,i see 2 other presses that blow this one away. then again,,,these are only pictures,,,but from these pictures,,,i still prefer 2 other presses over this so called world wonder press.

i do however feel it is a NICE press,,,but not the "best in the world type press...

the e-z press and x-press in my book are # 1 and then #2.


----------



## Big Eazy

Great looking press and videos.


----------



## jobow81

dwagoner said:


> nice press but i dont think its all that, id call it an average press, not knocking it at all but just saying. for that price id much rather buy an ez press


I respectfully disagree with you sir on the "average press" quote and I appreciate your opinion to. By the way, I want to take this time to thank you for your service in the USMC hoo-ra. How many "average" presses do you know fold up and are portable? How many "average" presses do you know can press any bow?
I just felt I owed it to the archery community to let folks know about this press and how much I have enjoyed it. I don't want to knock any presses, but I have seen them all in action and I feel this is the best press in the world and I stand by that.
God bless you sir and God bless archery


----------



## jobow81

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> do ya'll really TRULY feel this is the "best press" in all of mankind ??? the way i look at it,,,,and the price it sells for,,,i see 2 other presses that blow this one away. then again,,,these are only pictures,,,but from these pictures,,,i still prefer 2 other presses over this so called world wonder press.
> 
> i do however feel it is a NICE press,,,but not the "best in the world type press...
> 
> the e-z press and x-press in my book are # 1 and then #2.


Yes sir, I truly believe this is the best press "in all mankind". I appreciate your opinion, but I have to respectfully disagree with you. You are judging this press based on pictures of other presses instead of performance. I don't want to knock any presses, but as I replied earlier, I have seen them all in action and this out performs any press I know.
I have contacted Frank Schneider and he came up with a new feature that is the cat's meow. It's called the quick draw. You will be able to draw your bow with this while in your press and time your bow and it can lock at any part of the draw cycle! He hasn't advertised it yet, because it is in early production and I will be the first in line to buy one.
The best feature of the press I like is the fact that I can pack it up and put it in a hard bow case. I travel and hunt and 3-d shoot and it has in my opinion paid for itself. So that's my story and i'm sticking to it.
GOD bless you sir and God bless archery


----------



## PA PINS

bump


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

Bump


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Thats just way too many moving parts for me , I like to keep it simple ..will keep the press I have that is made my archery talk member Sootballs , awsome press !


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

Bump


----------



## jobow81

tttt


----------



## Unk Bond

Very interesting .I await to see the up grade.


----------



## jobow81

jobow81 said:


> I feel I need to share this information to archery community about the need for better bow presses. I got the idea to buy this bow press called the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR from my buddy who has one. Check this out, you can fold it up like a transformer and put it in your bow case! It's portable! I use it when i go on hunting trips and 3-D tournaments and others used it when they needed it as well as use it at home. It can also press any bow on the market, from the x-force to crossbows!!!! Any bow. Thank you Frank Schneider for making such a great product. Check out his web site at buckeyearcherysolutions.com.
> It's about time somebody came out with such a versatile press. People have tried and failed. I was going to buy an EZ press, then I realized first the cost, then we all know electric motors don't last forever and got to thinking i will be putting my one thousand dollar bow rigs in that thing that presses from the tips of the limbs only! no riser support.
> Again, this press is the answer for all bows and especially parallel limb design. Frank is very knowledgable about archery, not bad for an ohio boy. Made this southern boy impressed.


tttt


----------



## jobow81

jobow81 said:


> tttt


tttt


----------



## st44109

*Best bow press*

I'm new to this forum, but been involved in archery for over 10 years. I have used several different presses and have found that the Bow-a-constrictor is the easiest and fastest to use. Setup for one bow to another is fast and easy. Frank is a great guy to deal with, he will help with any questions and loves to talk archery. My opinion this is the best press for any money.


----------



## jobow81

st44109 said:


> I'm new to this forum, but been involved in archery for over 10 years. I have used several different presses and have found that the Bow-a-constrictor is the easiest and fastest to use. Setup for one bow to another is fast and easy. Frank is a great guy to deal with, he will help with any questions and loves to talk archery. My opinion this is the best press for any money.


bump


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## jobow81

bumparooo


----------



## bow111

looks like a little bi of a pain in the but to me. much rather use my sootballs press.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

To The Top.


----------



## JC280

jobow81 said:


> I was going to buy an EZ press, then I realized first the cost, then we all know electric motors don't last forever and got to thinking i will be putting my one thousand dollar bow rigs in that thing that presses from the tips of the limbs only! no riser support.



Does your bow have any additional riser support when you shoot it? Also, I think the $460 price your press goes for is very close to what Last Chance gets for the E-Z Press not the Power Press.


----------



## jobow81

JC280 said:


> Does your bow have any additional riser support when you shoot it? Also, I think the $460 price your press goes for is very close to what Last Chance gets for the E-Z Press not the Power Press.


Well, I have seen the EZ press in action, like I stated before, and I actually seen a bow drop out of the press, onto the floor and did some damage to the site. Also, I want note that the Bow-A-Constrictor consists of more material (metal) and is constructed so that incidents like this wont happen, so the cost of the press is justified in my opinion. 

Yes, there is riser support when you shoot your bow, it's called your hand:shade:

But if you like your EZ press then that's great. Just watch your toes when unwinding the press, the bow just might fall.:mg:


----------



## JC280

I guess who ever you were watching use the EZ press didn't know how to use it properly. I've had a EZ Press for 3 years and never dropped a bow out of it.


----------



## jobow81

JC280 said:


> I guess who ever you were watching use the EZ press didn't know how to use it properly. I've had a EZ Press for 3 years and never dropped a bow out of it.


Thats cool man. From one archery blood brother to another. Press on and GOD bless.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

Ttt


----------



## mdewitt71

It's nice but, for me; I will stick to my $75 ratchet lock, I can't afford to spend almost the price of a bow for a press.............

Now you start being more affordable in the prices, especially now days and I might be all over this press. :darkbeer:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

This is just an awesome bow press. As I said before, I am very impressed with it. :smile:


----------



## jobow81

:bump:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

B U M P :teeth:


----------



## jobow81

:bump:


jobow81 said:


> :bump:


----------



## ferretboy

I've had mine since Christmas (surprise gift from the wife and kids) and i can tell you that yes this is the best press made. I did the research and tested all of the presses available out there, none touches this one for versatility and ease of use. I can press ANY bow in seconds. and I can pack mine up in a case and take it to the range with me to let everyone use it. Do yourself a favor look at the link and then watch the videos, and yes my 11 year old son can press any bow with it as well. Dave Henderson


----------



## jobow81

ferretboy said:


> I've had mine since Christmas (surprise gift from the wife and kids) and i can tell you that yes this is the best press made. I did the research and tested all of the presses available out there, none touches this one for versatility and ease of use. I can press ANY bow in seconds. and I can pack mine up in a case and take it to the range with me to let everyone use it. Do yourself a favor look at the link and then watch the videos, and yes my 11 year old son can press any bow with it as well. Dave Henderson


:amen:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

T t t


----------



## Out West

*Bow Press*



Dthbyhoyt said:


> Thats just way too many moving parts for me , I like to keep it simple ..will keep the press I have that is made my archery talk member Sootballs , awsome press !


x2 My Sootballs press (EZ style press) works great for me and looks more simple to use than this one. I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*This press is is so easy to use & presses any bow I have with ease*

Its Portable and I can not believe how easy it is to set up...I have to tell you that I have never seen a press , press bows with such ease...This sets up faster with less effort than my X-PRESS...


Best of all this thing folds up and I can put it in a soft bow case


I can pull axels and cams off with ease...I can get to the strings and cables on any bow with out any blockage...The Trays on the side swing in and out for easy access...Really handy for setting parts in while working on the bow...

The Owner Frank is one of the nicest guys you will ever talk to...

Look guys, all the top presses are great...This is another one that will rate with the best...






Tom


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

To The Top


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Presses Mathews Conquest Effortless-Simply Amazing How fast this sets up*

Notice how the trays swing right under the cam for ease of putting tools or parts in...It comes in handy when removing axels , the washers fall right in the tray and not on the floor...

The one thing that I noticed with this press is I dont have to worry about any press attachments falling on to the bow...ANd no crank handles in the way when pressing or setting the press up...With my bench I can press a bow with a 40" stabilizer installed with out hitting the floor...

And for those who say there are too many moving parts...There are really not that many...When you unfold it and put it together there is only 2 pins...Once put together all you do is adjust arms to fit the bow...Thats it , it takes about a minute to set it up for a bow...

Just wanted to show you a long ATA and long riser bow in the press...Works like a champ


----------



## ex-wolverine

Any questions about this press, please feel free to ask...Im putting this thing through the ringer and so far it is smooth as glass...


----------



## jobow81

jobow81 said:


> :bump:


bump


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ex-wolverine said:


> Notice how the trays swing right under the cam for ease of putting tools or parts in...It comes in handy when removing axels , the washers fall right in the tray and not on the floor...
> 
> The one thing that I noticed with this press is I dont have to worry about any press attachments falling on to the bow...ANd no crank handles in the way when pressing or setting the press up...With my bench I can press a bow with a 40" stabilizer installed with out hitting the floor...
> 
> And for those who say there are too many moving parts...There are really not that many...When you unfold it and put it together there is only 2 pins...Once put together all you do is adjust arms to fit the bow...Thats it , it takes about a minute to set it up for a bow...
> 
> Just wanted to show you a long ATA and long riser bow in the press...Works like a champ


good look'n press man


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

bump


----------



## jobow81

4 - blade fixed said:


> bump


ttt


----------



## jobow81

:set1_draught2::set1_draught2:


4 - blade fixed said:


> bump


----------



## jobow81

bump


----------



## STEPHEN04

*I like this*

I have seen this machine in action and by far the best press on the market, you can not beat this even for the price.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

bump


----------



## jobow81

bump


----------



## dotchess

*The man has come up with a great idea and*

press from what I see. Hey if it looks difficult to you don't buy it. But there are those of us that think this is a perfect item as far as portability. Also not having a big press in the way in my hunting room is ideal since i probably only use it 8 times or so a year. So I would not knock it unless you have tried it or had first hand experience with this gentlemans press. Everyone says it is great that has one. Also the price is not right for everyone. That is why there are toyota and Lexus automobiles. Pick the one that is right for you and at your budget. I think it is a great product and one more tool in the belt of Archers today. My 2 cents!


----------



## Purka

Does it press the X-Force and does it let it down so the limbs can be changed ?


----------



## johnno

Yep ditto....and when and if this gets approved by PSE..then and only then will I use it on my X-Force....cheers..:darkbeer:


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ok here is a picture of it in my raw unpainted prototype that I use to develope new accessories with and I use it for my personal use so that it never gets sent out when my stock runs low. Kind of like now. The accessory that you see is my Bypass accessory and it is adjustable for the bow width so that it cradles the limbs from the side so it stays put & in control for you. And yes it does allow you to easily change out your limbs. If the picture does not load I will try again. And by the way - this same accessory works on all the Bowtech center pivots and also the Mathews Monster. And the press will tame every crossbow & compound bow made - old ones to. 
View attachment 582266


View attachment 582267



Purka said:


> Does it press the X-Force and does it let it down so the limbs can be changed ?


----------



## dotchess

*Shaweet!! I like it!!*

Pressin the unpressable!! I likey!!


----------



## Manimal

Never seen it before but it sure looks great


----------



## 383bull

Awesome looking press, I may have to get me one of those.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

To the top!!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine

*40" ATA BowTech and a 30" Stabilizer Still attached-No Problem*

I have packed this press to 4 shoots so far and it is simply amazing...I can fold it up and pack it up into a soft bow case that includes the portable legs and trays...

A lot of thought went into this press and it will press anything you have...With my custom string business I have made and installed strings on all manufactures bows with this press and it is effortless...

What you see in the pic is the permenent mount on my bench...

Great guy to deal with also


----------



## dotchess

*Bump!*

For the Best press on the market! You get what you pay for and this is the press!!


----------



## jobow81

HERE-HERE. I'LL DRINK TO THAT.:darkbeer:


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

All the way to the top!!!!


----------



## jobow81

:bump::set1_draught2:


----------



## dotchess

*ttt*

For the bow press that gets it done!


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

back to the top


----------



## jobow81

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## dotchess

*I will be posting*

a full review very soon with pics! So keep checking back!


----------



## Octabird

TTT-For a well designed and well thought out product! :darkbeer:

If I ever have the need to buy a bow press, this is the one I'll get!

:set1_applaud: :jam: :icon_salut: :RockOn: :clap: :rock:


----------



## jobow81

I WON'T REST UNTIL EVERYBODY SEES THIS THING IN ACTION. WWW.BUCKEYEARCHERYSOLUTIONS.COM THE OWNER TELLS ME HE WILL HAVE SOME NEW VIDEO OF THE QUICK TUNE A DRAW ACCESSORY ENABLING YOU TO DRAW YOUR BOW IN THE PRESS AND TIME IT. HE ALSO TELLS ME YOU CAN STOP AT ANY POINT IN THE DRAW CYCLE AND IT LOCKS IN PLACE. DUUUUUUUUUDDDDDE!!!! lOOK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mg:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

To the top for an awesome press!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt Frank is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## no1huntmaster

really nice color too.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## dotchess

Cant Wait to show it at the ATA Classic in Columbus GA!! Now hurry up and send it down Brother!! Also want to set it up at my booth at The Tennessee wildlife extravaganza!! Now get to work!! LOL!!


----------



## 'J'

johnno said:


> Yep ditto....and when and if this gets approved by PSE..then and only then will I use it on my X-Force....cheers..:darkbeer:


I was in the PSE pro shop today, only 2 presses used in the pro shop and this ain't one of them. Nice way to void the warranty on a $1000 bow.


----------



## dotchess

*Wow!!*

I think it will be approved by all Bow companies once they get a look at it. It is a new product! How about giving a guy a break that is trying to get his product out there. Man you have not even seen this product yet! Give it time and lets see what it does! Don"t buy one if your scared of it! Everything has to be developed before it can be sent to companies for approval! Frank is working 2 jobs and trying to get is stuff into the archery industry! Why all the negative posts!! Do you post on all products like this that have not been released to companies yet? Are you downing the Omni press? Or maybe you have a better product you have come up with?? Go ahead!! Lets see your ingenious product!!



'J' said:


> :spam2::spam4::spam::spam1:
> I was in the PSE pro shop today, only 2 presses used in the pro shop and this ain't one of them. Nice way to void the warranty on a $1000 bow.


----------



## jobow81

'J' said:


> I was in the PSE pro shop today, only 2 presses used in the pro shop and this ain't one of them. Nice way to void the warranty on a $1000 bow.


DUDE???? What the HECK?????


----------



## Hammer0419

jobow81 said:


> DUDE???? What the HECK?????


This site is notorious for morons that when they have nothing nice to say they just can't shut their mouth. If someone has something for sale people infringe on the sale with negative comments. That is an issue the moderators should address and take care of but don't! If something is posted they don't like just move on.


----------



## 'J'

Don't get your panties in a twist. All I'm asking is, How can anybody claim over and over and over again say that THIS is the best bow press in in world when simply using it as intended will all out void any warranty that the high dollar bows have? Personally I hope Frank makes a million but until I see it in the PSE pro shop it will never touch my bow. Just my 2¢ Have a great day. :darkbeer:

BTW I make nothing and sell nothing on this forum and have no affiliation with any other press maker (garage sale type or otherwise)

Just in case you are wondering, the only press in the PSE pro shop that touches an X- force is the E-Z press.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

This needs to go to the top!!!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

*Buckeye Archery Solutions*

This past weekend I had the pleasure of going to Frank Schneiders' house.I had him install some new strings on my Reflex bow.What a genuinely sincere man he is.He showed me around his shop and his girlfriend took my son for a ride out in the woods on his Gator.He set the timing paper tuned my bow and helped me set my pins while I was there.I know some of you are questioning his press but from first hand experience I will tell you it does everything he says that it does.He showed me how to press my bow to change the strings,set the cams,check draw length, and set the draw weight.When we were installing my strings he had my 3 1/2 year old son press the bow to show me how easy it was to operate.In my opinion Frank is a class act and has come up with a great product.I know when I get a press Frank will be the one getting my business.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

Back on top!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Back up on top!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Let's get this on top


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

I 2nd that  .


----------



## Beastmaster

Purka said:


> Does it press the X-Force and does it let it down so the limbs can be changed ?


I'm bringing this question back up to the top.

There are a lot of presses that has the necessary fingers or other accessories to press an X-Force or Monster style bow to do string and cable changes.

I've yet to see any press other than the EZ-Press and the ELP press completely relax the Past Parallel split limbs.

I want to purchase a press and help the smaller guy (if possible). So - I'm in the market for a press from a mom and pop that can relax them fully. But I won't plop down the cash until I see a mom and pop made press do it.

-Steve


----------



## gad

TTT for a great product.


----------



## johnh1720

back up top


----------



## DBLlungIT

these questions keep popping up and indeed that is my own fault. i sent you the pictures of the different stages of performing this very easy task with my press. but the key thing here is not only does it easily perform the task - it also cradles the limbs from the sides yet provides you the room to work on the cams. i will work on trying to get my website and AT here better informed soon. i am trying to train someone to help me build these presses which will free me up to take care of other things that need to be done to better inform you super tuners out there about my products. my QUICK DRAW & TUNE accessory is another new product and puts an end to you having to take your bow out of the press to load again into a drawing board and back and forth into the press. yes - an on board drawing board. stay tuned. its here folks & details are coming. your gonna like this machine.


Beastmaster said:


> I'm bringing this question back up to the top.
> 
> There are a lot of presses that has the necessary fingers or other accessories to press an X-Force or Monster style bow to do string and cable changes.
> 
> I've yet to see any press other than the EZ-Press and the ELP press completely relax the Past Parallel split limbs.
> 
> I want to purchase a press and help the smaller guy (if possible). So - I'm in the market for a press from a mom and pop that can relax them fully. But I won't plop down the cash until I see a mom and pop made press do it.
> 
> -Steve


----------



## johnh1720

I've seen it in person and I like it !!


----------



## johnh1720

Back up on top


----------



## johnh1720

to the top


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

HEY, put it back on top!!! :teeth:


----------



## johnh1720

get back up there!!


----------



## johnh1720

Get back up there!!!!


----------



## rodney482

Athens Archery will have the Press in the Athens trailer, we will be at most of the big shows and shoots.

The press is very very nice. It mounted easily and folds all up in a nice little package. Perfect for our trailer.

It was very nice meeting Frank at Nelsonville. This is the best press I have ever seen.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*thanks a lot*

i am really glad you like it. i think your gonna like it even more as you use it day to day but it sounds like your off to a really good start with it. was great to meet you and the rest of the crew also and i cant wait to get my Asassin bow in - i know it will shoot as great as it looks. let me know when you need another press for the shop. 





rodney482 said:


> Athens Archery will have the Press in the Athens trailer, we will be at most of the big shows and shoots.
> 
> The press is very very nice. It mounted easily and folds all up in a nice little package. Perfect for our trailer.
> 
> It was very nice meeting Frank at Nelsonville. This is the best press I have ever seen.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

It is time to move again. Back on top!!! :smile:


----------



## johnh1720

Let's get back up there.


----------



## gad

UP. 

I have one on order.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

This press is the best!!! I know which one is my next press for when I expand!!!


----------



## johnh1720

to the top


----------



## johnh1720

get up top


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

up up and away


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

get up there


----------



## gad

UP. :shade:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## rodney482

We at Athens Archery love the new color


----------



## jobow81

to the top:teeth:


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Thanks Rodney*

it seems to be a hit actually. going to the epoxy paint i was somewhat limited in my selection and i really liked your orange & black target color combination on your "Accomplice" line - and my old high school colors were/are the same and i thought "buckle up here we go". i think its here to stay now. the only green i will do is when customers order accessories for a green press that they already have. the ORANGE CRUSHER series of the Bow - A - Constrictor is officially here. 












rodney482 said:


> We at Athens Archery love the new color


----------



## gad

Great new color. Way to go ! I will get one of these, yahooo ! :shade:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

to the top


----------



## gad

TTT :teeth:


----------



## jobow81

ttt please. thank you. GOD bless everyone here. Good day.:angel:


----------



## dotchess

*ttt*

ttt for a great press!!


----------



## gad

TTT for a great press and waiting the pictures of the draw machine... :darkbeer:


----------



## Hammer0419

gad said:


> TTT for a great press and waiting the pictures of the draw machine... :darkbeer:


Here are two pictures Frank sent me. Not the best to see detail but it gives you an idea.


----------



## jobow81

cannot freaking wait to get my quick draw and tune. this dude builds the best press and drawing board in the world. Frank told me he was swamped in orders, so I will get mine here before to long. Frank is a great guy to deal with. Great job on an innovative machine.:shade::cheers::hello2::set1_applaud::59:


----------



## gad

jobow81 said:


> cannot freaking wait to get my quick draw and tune. this dude builds the best press and drawing board in the world. Frank told me he was swamped in orders, so I will get mine here before to long. Frank is a great guy to deal with. Great job on an innovative machine.:shade::cheers::hello2::set1_applaud::59:


Same here. So Frank deserves another one.... TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

let's get this back on top


----------



## johnh1720

back to the top


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

Man, ttt for the MAN. FRANK SCHNEIDER:shade:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

We like to keep him here :teeth:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great guy.


----------



## gad

4 - blade fixed said:


> We like to keep him here :teeth:


x2 :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for THE man Frank Schneider.


----------



## jobow81

another southern style bump


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## Hammer0419

Instead of just constantly bumping this thread, how bout some pictures of everyone using their's??


----------



## jobow81

bump, will post pics later.


----------



## hoytum

*Bow Constricter Press*

I resently read a thread about the bow constricter bow press. I was curious so I went to you tube to check it out. the more I saw the more I liked it. I made the purchase and after some miss handling by the postal service I put the press throught the paces and I would just like to say the bow constricter is the real deal........... protable and easy to work with. Compared to the other presses that are out there it's a good deal. Frank answered all my questions and was very helpfull. I would defineatly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## gad

Hammer0419 said:


> Instead of just constantly bumping this thread, how bout some pictures of everyone using their's??


I will do this really soon. Keep looking at this thread. :darkbeer:


----------



## jobow81

:wink:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

This belongs at the top.:wink:


----------



## gad

Yes, TTT. :darkbeer:


----------



## Hammer0419

Anyone know where Frank has been?? Sent him a few emails with no response?


----------



## jobow81

Frank told me he is working his tail off. That is all the man does, WORK.


----------



## Hammer0419

Thanks......


----------



## johnh1720

back to the top


----------



## SteveID

Ex-Wolverine showed me his with the draw attachment and it is smooth. I pressed a 737 with about 10 easy turns of the handle. The draw attachment is sweet. Way easier than my ezpress style press made by an AT member. If I were doing more work, I would take the loss and sell my press to get this one. Way sweet.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*sorry folks*

i been sick since i got back from the world cup. just getting back in the swing of things here. life was really not good for me for a while. i need to get some presses shipped out so i will be busy but also around. just now starting to get my strength back. for you folks that have paid up orders i will soon be getting things rolling for you. thanks for your patience. shoot straight! 

frank





Hammer0419 said:


> Anyone know where Frank has been?? Sent him a few emails with no response?


----------



## gad

DBLlungIT said:


> i been sick since i got back from the world cup. just getting back in the swing of things here. life was really not good for me for a while. i need to get some presses shipped out so i will be busy but also around. just now starting to get my strength back. for you folks that have paid up orders i will soon be getting things rolling for you. thanks for your patience. shoot straight!
> 
> frank



Get full strong before the work. :darkbeer:

Best regards for you my friend. :wink:


----------



## Butternut

I'd like to see it up close.
Looks pretty simple


----------



## Hammer0419

Butternut said:


> I'd like to see it up close.
> Looks pretty simple


I can not wait to get mine! Some of you owners still need to post some pictures of your presses!!!!! I want to see some better pictures of the draw attachment.


----------



## dotchess

*Hey Frank!*

Sorry to here you were sick. Did noit get the press before the show. Boo has been asking me about it. Let me know whats up buddy!


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Back To The Top


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## tiner64

jobow81 said:


> bump, will post pics later.


please do add more "close-up" pics...

like to see your Athens pressed...


----------



## johnh1720

Back to the top.


----------



## jobow81

rodney482 said:


> We at Athens Archery love the new color


athens 34 " bow in new press color


----------



## johnh1720

Got my new Athens Accomplice today will post pics of it in the press this weekend.


----------



## jobow81

bump


----------



## jobow81

^^^^^^


----------



## gad

TTT, pictures will come soon. :darkbeer:


----------



## Hammer0419

gad said:


> TTT, pictures will come soon. :darkbeer:


Where have I heard that before!:wink:


----------



## jobow81

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

bump please


----------



## jobow81

Fall bump for ya man


----------



## Hammer0419

IT HAS ARRIVED!!!! My nice new press came last night. I was able to put it together and give it a quick try and it is awesome. The one thing that I had asked about and it was hard to tell from the video's and pictures was just how heavy duty this press really is. Being portable was not a concern for me but a heavy duty press that could handle a lot of use. Bottom line......This thing is built like a tank!! I am super happy with my decision on purchasing this press. Thanks Frank.:thumbs_up


----------



## Blue Tick

Who is the builder of this press?

What options are available for it? Draw station, etc??

What are the costs?


----------



## jobow81

Blue Tick said:


> Who is the builder of this press?
> 
> What options are available for it? Draw station, etc??
> 
> What are the costs?


here ya go man. web site- www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com 
prices are on the first page of this thread I think. Frank is the man by the way. Very good guy to deal with.


----------



## Blue Tick

jobow81 said:


> here ya go man. web site- www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com
> prices are on the first page of this thread I think. Frank is the man by the way. Very good guy to deal with.


I looked thru the thread. Is there a draw station with this press? His site is blocked out at work!


----------



## jobow81

Blue Tick said:


> I looked thru the thread. Is there a draw station with this press? His site is blocked out at work!


Yes, there is a what Frank calls the quick draw and tune that he makes. you can draw the bow in the press and has a locking mechanism, that allows you to stop at any point in the draw cycle. It's the cat's meow. It is really cool how it works. I am not exactly sure how much it is, but you can call him for info. I think his number is on this thread. It is also on his web site.


----------



## jobow81

Hammer0419 said:


> IT HAS ARRIVED!!!! My nice new press came last night. I was able to put it together and give it a quick try and it is awesome. The one thing that I had asked about and it was hard to tell from the video's and pictures was just how heavy duty this press really is. Being portable was not a concern for me but a heavy duty press that could handle a lot of use. Bottom line......This thing is built like a tank!! I am super happy with my decision on purchasing this press. Thanks Frank.:thumbs_up


Did you get the quick draw and tune accessory? I told you, you wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Blue Tick

jobow81 said:


> Did you get the quick draw and tune accessory? I told you, you wouldn't be disappointed.


What is the quick draw and tune accessory??


----------



## jobow81

Hammer0419 said:


> Here are two pictures Frank sent me. Not the best to see detail but it gives you an idea.


here's a 2 pics that show you what it does in action. This is Frank's personal prototype that is not painted.


----------



## jobow81

well, I can't seem to copy and paste pics, but look on page 4 on this thread.


----------



## jobow81

Blue Tick said:


> I looked thru the thread. Is there a draw station with this press? His site is blocked out at work!


can you define draw station for me?


----------



## Hammer0419

jobow81 said:


> can you define draw station for me?


It is his draw attachment. I coppied and pasted the two pictures of it in a previous post.


----------



## Hammer0419

jobow81 said:


> Did you get the quick draw and tune accessory? I told you, you wouldn't be disappointed.


Not yet as funds did not allow but it will be next. And yes you were correct it is an awesome press!


----------



## johnh1720

Frank is THE man.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*much appreciated*

i am really glad you like your press. i know it is hard to tell of some details like you mentioned but now that you have it please don't be afraid to use it - it will make quick and easy work on anything you throw at it. let me know if there is anything else i can do for you. good luck this season and shoot straight my friend. thank you for both your confidence and your business.



Hammer0419 said:


> IT HAS ARRIVED!!!! My nice new press came last night. I was able to put it together and give it a quick try and it is awesome. The one thing that I had asked about and it was hard to tell from the video's and pictures was just how heavy duty this press really is. Being portable was not a concern for me but a heavy duty press that could handle a lot of use. Bottom line......This thing is built like a tank!! I am super happy with my decision on purchasing this press. Thanks Frank.:thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Blue Tick

What are 09 prices for this press and draw station?


----------



## johnh1720

pm DBLlungIT. He is the man responsible for this great press.


----------



## jobow81

DBLlungIT said:


> Hello friends - you asked for pricing. Havent posted them due to rising steel pricing. But here is the 2008 price listing. Hey- " SHOOT STRAIGHT>>>-----> PRESS ON & STAY TUNED - Life's gettin a little more enjoyable while workin on bows ". BUCKEYE ARCHERY SOLUTIONS
> www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com
> 330-872-1006
> BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR ™
> (PATENT PENDING)
> Price List
> Bow Press Only $465.00
> Floor Stand $125.00
> Adjustable Bench Mount $55.00
> Permanent Bench Mount $35.00
> Portable mount $55.00
> Under Tray $45.00
> Side Work Trays $35.00 ea. $65.00 set
> Bypass Accessory $65.00
> Magnetic Parts Tray $8.00 ea.
> 
> Note: The adjustable bench mount is only $35.00 if purchased with a floor stand due to already having part of that mounting system.


here you go man.


----------



## Blue Tick

Thanks....but it says 08 pricing. Are his prices the same for 09?


----------



## Hammer0419

Blue Tick said:


> Thanks....but it says 08 pricing. Are his prices the same for 09?


I just purchased mine last week and those prices were what I paid. Send Frank an email. He responds pretty quick if he is home. I know he goes to a lot of shoots and shows. This press is so superior to those limb tip presses you will not believe it. Give one a try you will not regret it.


----------



## Blue Tick

DBLlungIT said:


> these questions keep popping up and indeed that is my own fault. i sent you the pictures of the different stages of performing this very easy task with my press. but the key thing here is not only does it easily perform the task - it also cradles the limbs from the sides yet provides you the room to work on the cams. i will work on trying to get my website and AT here better informed soon. i am trying to train someone to help me build these presses which will free me up to take care of other things that need to be done to better inform you super tuners out there about my products. my QUICK DRAW & TUNE accessory is another new product and puts an end to you having to take your bow out of the press to load again into a drawing board and back and forth into the press. yes - an on board drawing board. stay tuned. its here folks & details are coming. your gonna like this machine.


I want to see more of the drawing board and more on working on the Monster/xForce type bows as well. 

Are there adapters or what?


----------



## Blue Tick

Reading lots of kudos and props from lots of people. Not seeing anyone post pics of their press and what their pressing!!!! I would like to see some more. Website is really lacking. I need a couple new presses for my shop, but would really like to see more!


----------



## jobow81

give Frank a call. He will be happy to answer any questions. Yes he does have adapters for those bows he calls bypass accessories for those style bows. Frank actually owns a PSE x-force and has posted pics of those bows being pressed. Give him a shout and he will smooth over any question you have or feel free to pm me or whatever.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

Well, to the top


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for THE BEST PRESS.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Blue Tick

Any additional pics????????????


----------



## johnh1720

What do you need pics of?


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt again. well it's hunt'n season now and i'll post pics later.


----------



## jobow81

::jeez::whip2: ttt


----------



## jobow81

bump


----------



## Hammer0419

Did some fine tuning on 4 bows last night. All 4 customers wanted my press! Had to fight them off!:wink:


----------



## jobow81

Hammer0419 said:


> Did some fine tuning on 4 bows last night. All 4 customers wanted my press! Had to fight them off!:wink:


that's how most folks react when they see this press in person.:thumbs_up


----------



## Badgerjeff

*Call*

Hi Frank

SENT PM

Thanks Jeff


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

I am back, TTT


----------



## Badgerjeff

*Press*

Ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## jobow81

jobow81 said:


> ::jeez::whip2: ttt


ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

bump:thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720

to the top


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

*So long awaited pictures - here they are (heavy pics)*

Sorry by the heavy pictures folks. But they do justice to this 
amazing tool. 

Rod alignment:



















ByPass Accessory:


























Bow on the press:

















Cam lean of the bow without being pressed (top and bottom cam):

















Cam lean of the bow being pressed (top and bottom cam). See that after
the bow is pressed, the same lean is maintened on the cams, what means that the press is perfected aligned and DO NOT put any limb twist !

















More pictures, much more will come. Keep an eye here !


----------



## johnh1720

Great pics!!


----------



## Hammer0419

Great pictures of a great press. Thanks.........


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## LungThumper2

*Pics!*

Where are the pics?


----------



## gad

LungThumper2 said:


> Where are the pics?


Post 259. Can´t you see them ? :darkbeer:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## gad

If anyone can´t see the pictures, just send me a PM with your email then I will send the pictures to you.

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## jobow81

Fall bump for ya man.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

To The Top


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt:smile::thumbs_up


----------



## jobow81

ohio rut bump


----------



## jobow81

it's hot in lousy anna. bump:angry:


----------



## gad

jobow81 said:


> it's hot in lousy anna. bump:angry:


Hotter here in Brazil.


----------



## jobow81

gad said:


> Hotter here in Brazil.


what do you guys hunt down there? hogs? terrorists? Hugo Chavez? just kid'n Gus, but seriously, what game do you have down there?


----------



## gad

jobow81 said:


> what do you guys hunt down there? hogs? terrorists? Hugo Chavez? just kid'n Gus, but seriously, what game do you have down there?


PM me that I will tell you. :darkbeer:

Edited: I am not sure if I would spend a broadhead on Hugo Chavez ) Its a kind of too much expensive hunt.


----------



## jobow81

man, I don't think I would waist a good broadhead on him to.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

bump


----------



## PA PINS

i have one of the first BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR press sent out and still lovin it.It has pressed many different bows works great.As for Frank he is as solid as his press."For example" i was on my way home from a steelhead fishing trip one cold winter night and Frank agreed to drive an hour from his home and met me along the road, stand in the cold and give me a roadside demonstration and deliver my press.what more could you ask for!!
As for my old press with a little work it became a tow hitch for my old jeep!!
I will own a BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR for life.


----------



## jobow81

ya, there is no doubt Frank delivers quality customer service.


----------



## johnh1720

I second that Jobow81.


----------



## nickster

these things look awesome and i hear they work flawlessly
best of luck guys


----------



## jobow81

bump


----------



## jim46ok

*Worth the money!*

I personally know what expense and time is involved with developing and manufacturing a new device. 

Frank must be clear thinking (in 3D) and seems to have addressed every aspect of Bow pressing. His pricing seems very reasonable for such a versatile tool.

Kudos to you, sir. We may be adding one to our shop to compliment our very sucessful KWIK-SHOOTER.


----------



## johnh1720

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## johnh1720

TTT where this belongs.


----------



## jobow81

quick shooter. That sounds interesting. Oh by the way; bump


----------



## saddleman

HI JHON Does your new bow press come with the tip fingers pictured on page 7 of this post and if it is a accory how much I need to buy one from you the table modle with the fingers thanks ED.


DBLlungIT said:


> Hello friends - you asked for pricing. Havent posted them due to rising steel pricing. But here is the 2008 price listing. Hey- " SHOOT STRAIGHT>>>-----> PRESS ON & STAY TUNED - Life's gettin a little more enjoyable while workin on bows ". BUCKEYE ARCHERY SOLUTIONS
> www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com
> 330-872-1006
> BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR ™
> (PATENT PENDING)
> Price List
> Bow Press Only $465.00
> Floor Stand $125.00
> Adjustable Bench Mount $55.00
> Permanent Bench Mount $35.00
> Portable mount $55.00
> Under Tray $45.00
> Side Work Trays $35.00 ea. $65.00 set
> Bypass Accessory $65.00
> Magnetic Parts Tray $8.00 ea.
> 
> Note: The adjustable bench mount is only $35.00 if purchased with a floor stand due to already having part of that mounting system.


----------



## johnh1720

Ed,

The man you need to talk to is Frank Schneider. He is the creator of this awesome press. You can pm him his screen name is DBLlungIT.


----------



## johnh1720

A Bow-A-Constrictor would make a great Christmas gift for any archer.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

:bump:


----------



## johnh1720

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Back to the top.


----------



## BOWdacious1

Just saw this and Frank sounds like the kinda of guy that everyone should do business with. Need more business guys like him!


----------



## BOWdacious1

Hey Frank if you ever need help with gettin pricing on your website or even spicing it up a little I'm volunteering my time and talent. Seems with all the positive feedback on your bow-a-constrictor that you are in high demand. How do you do it all, how do you keep up? I know, delegate! pick me, pick me! Seriously, you have an awesome product and I'd love to help you with your website to help make your job a little easier.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT for a great brother-from-another-mother. :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

back to the top.


----------



## jobow81

hey guess what?------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Bump


----------



## bowfisher

OK --------------What?


----------



## jobow81

bowfisher said:


> OK --------------What?


Merry CHRISTmas to everybody


----------



## johnh1720

As featured in the January 2010 issue of Bowhunter magazines article "Best Bow Presses".


----------



## johnh1720

Let's get this back on top.


----------



## jobow81

bump


----------



## gad

Merry Christmas to all of you ! 
Many :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:

till got:

ukey:


----------



## johnh1720

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## johnh1720

Back to the top.


----------



## jobow81

ok lets get this ttt


----------



## gad

TTTFAGBFAM


----------



## johnh1720

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Back to the top.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## PA PINS

awsome press


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great press.


----------



## jobow81

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:
more pictures to come, stay tunned !


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

if any of yall at the ATA show next week, check out Frank's booth. He will be next to Athens and Bowtech. I wish I could be there to give him a hand, but I can't. wish Frank God's speed at the BIG show.


----------



## jdcamo

Will a Bowtech Sentinel work in this press? 36 ata centerpivot


----------



## DBLlungIT

*thanks*

And it will dawn a new finish in 2010. Going with powder coat after all. The Epoxy takes to long to set up and cure. Will be at the ATA show with the new finish as well. Still orange and black. Now i have a question for you guys. What do you think of the press looking like the snake that it takes its name from? (but spelled to fit the product of-course) Looking for opinions. Dont really want to make it an option. Would be crazy for adding accessories for customers later on if i did that. The orange and black has been very well received and i dont know if i want to chage up again within a year like that. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU IN OUR GREAT SPORT!!! 


Frank >>>--------> SHOOT STRAIGHT !




nickster said:


> these things look awesome and i hear they work flawlessly
> best of luck guys


----------



## jobow81

jdcamo said:


> Will a Bowtech Sentinel work in this press? 36 ata centerpivot


yes. pm dbblungit


----------



## johnh1720

Make sure you guys stop by and see Frank at the ATA show.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt:thumbs_up:smile:


----------



## trex1210

Has anyone had any luck using this press on a Monster? If so, do you have any pics? Or does it take anything special to use it on a Monster?


----------



## johnh1720

You will need to talk to Frank Schneider the inventor of the press. His screen name is DBLlungIT. He won't be back till the weekend he is at the ATA show in Columbus. And yes this press will press a monster.


----------



## jobow81

trex1210 said:


> Has anyone had any luck using this press on a Monster? If so, do you have any pics? Or does it take anything special to use it on a Monster?


you will need the bypass accessory for this bow. PM Frank about it. He will be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jjambow

*buckeye archery solution bow press*

was at franks' booth this weekend, if i'm not mistaking every bow company that tried there bow in his press were very well pleased and gave the bow press fling colors and accepted the bow press that it will work on there bow's with no problem. i know that bowtech,pse,strother's, newberry, ross, quest-g5, hoyt, along with other major companies were very well pleased. Frank you have an outstanding product and good luck with your business in the future. Joe Baker


----------



## DBLlungIT

*thanks*

Though the press did work on his bows, Strother archery did hold out until Kevin could review it for himself as he was not able to be at the ATA show. His staff was great to work with and really are pationate about their new product as well. But add Maitland and Alpine to that approved list. Both have some nice bows. Working on getting Bear Archery on board soon as well. "Stay tunned folks"

Frank 



jjambow said:


> was at franks' booth this weekend, if i'm not mistaking every bow company that tried there bow in his press were very well pleased and gave the bow press fling colors and accepted the bow press that it will work on there bow's with no problem. i know that bowtech,pse,strother's, newberry, ross, quest-g5, hoyt, along with other major companies were very well pleased. Frank you have an outstanding product and good luck with your business in the future. Joe Baker


----------



## jobow81

ttt for #1 press


----------



## gad

DBLlungIT said:


> And it will dawn a new finish in 2010. Going with powder coat after all. The Epoxy takes to long to set up and cure. Will be at the ATA show with the new finish as well. Still orange and black. Now i have a question for you guys. What do you think of the press looking like the snake that it takes its name from? (but spelled to fit the product of-course) Looking for opinions. Dont really want to make it an option. Would be crazy for adding accessories for customers later on if i did that. The orange and black has been very well received and i dont know if i want to chage up again within a year like that.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU IN OUR GREAT SPORT!!!
> 
> 
> Frank >>>--------> SHOOT STRAIGHT !


TTT for a GBFAM ! :darkbeer:

Good luck with the new finish Frank ! A professional finish for a professional tool !


----------



## jjambow

*best bow press far none*

can't wait to see the new add on's.


----------



## johnh1720

Wonder what Frank has up his sleeve?:wink:


----------



## jobow81

*hog kill*

hey bow-a-constrictor fans out there. check out this hog I shot few days back. on the bottom of page.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1014045&page=12


----------



## johnh1720

Nice hog!!


----------



## gad

Nice Hog !


----------



## gad

johnh1720 said:


> Wonder what Frank has up his sleeve?:wink:


Everybody: keep wondering for now....!

I know, I know... top secret 4 now ! :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

Hey GAD I know too and it is AWESOME!!!!:wink:


----------



## johnh1720

Hey Frank any clues for people out there?


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## gad

johnh1720 said:


> Hey GAD I know too and it is AWESOME!!!!:wink:


uhu ! :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Back to the top.


----------



## gad

TTT :wink:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## saddleman

Are the pics for the 2010 modle up yet I am in the market :smile:


----------



## Hammer0419

saddleman said:


> Are the pics for the 2010 modle up yet I am in the market :smile:


Powder coat should be nice! Reguardless of finish this press is out of this world!! I have had mine for about 6-8 months and it still makes me say wow everytime I use it which is a lot.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*coming soon.*

I should have some new pic's up this week sometime. Just now starting to get some of the new parts back from getting powder coated. Things are loking good and I think you will like what you see as well. We have an awesome new Bypass accessory and new DBL swivel End Trays.





saddleman said:


> Are the pics for the 2010 modle up yet I am in the market :smile:


----------



## ex-wolverine

*You guys are going to love the new stuff he has in store*



DBLlungIT said:


> I should have some new pic's up this week sometime. Just now starting to get some of the new parts back from getting powder coated. Things are looking good and I think you will like what you see as well. We have an awesome new Bypass accessory and new DBL swivel End Trays.


Awesome press!! and one of the Nicesest guys you will ever meet


----------



## Hammer0419

ex-wolverine said:


> Awesome press!! and one of the Nicesest guys you will ever meet


That's an understatement!!


----------



## jobow81

ttt.


----------



## gad

Ttt.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

*My turn now !*



johnh1720 said:


> ttt


Three times ! No, my turn now !

:fencing:


----------



## Hammer0419

I know Frank is SUPER BUSY but the suspense of new product pictures is killing me!!!:mg:


----------



## johnh1720

Believe me Jim they are worth the wait.


----------



## Hammer0419

johnh1720 said:


> Believe me Jim they are worth the wait.


I don't have any doubt about that!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

The new Bypass Accessary and End Trays. The differences here from the gen one style are pretty significant:
1- once installed it will always stay on the press and can easily be used for all bows but does not need to be used as a Bypass accessory for all bows if that function is not needed.
2- like the gen one it cradles the limbs but it has a rubber sleeve for added cuscion and protection to the limb finish
3- stronger and easier to adjust for all bows
4- "if this accessory is ordered when placing your order" it (the accessory) will not only come installed but will be offered at half price to all AT members. That's a 35.00 value. 
5- The end tray's are double swivel now which makes it much more available to the user while working on a bow and is offered at no extra cost. Once the tray is not needed it can swing to the back of the presss completely out of the way if necessary.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Sorry - pic's didnt load*

Working on getting the pics added here. Will try something else. 


The new Bypass Accessory and End Trays. The differences here from the gen one style are pretty significant:
1- Once installed it will always stay on the press and can easily be used for all bows but does not need to be used as a Bypass accessory for all bows if that function is not needed.
2- Like the gen one it cradles the limbs but it has a rubber sleeve for added cushion and protection to the limb finish
3- Stronger and easier to adjust for all bows
4- "If this accessory is ordered when placing your order" it (the accessory) will not only come installed but will be offered at half price to all AT members. That's a 35.00 value.
5- The end tray's are double swivel now which makes it much more available to the user while working on a bow and is offered at no extra cost. Once the tray is not needed it can swing to the back of the press completely out of the way if necessary.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Pic's pic's and more pic's*

The new Bypass Accessary and End Trays. The differences here from the gen one style are pretty significant:
1- Once installed it will always stay on the press and can easily be used for all bows but does not need to be used as a Bypass accessory for all bows if that function is not needed.
2- Like the gen one it cradles the limbs but it has a rubber sleeve for added cushion and protection to the limb finish
3- Stronger and easier to adjust for all bows
4- "If this accessory is ordered when placing your order" it (the accessory) will not only come installed but will be offered at half price to all AT members. That's a 35.00 value.
5- The end tray's are double swivel now which makes it much more available to the user while working on a bow and is offered at no extra cost. Once the tray is not needed it can swing to the back of the presss completely out of the way if necessary.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Bear >>>--------> attack*

I set up the Attack and have been shooting it quite a bit. The Bow-A-Constrictor easily tames it as well. And the way folks - what a sweet shooter if I might add ! 




DBLlungIT said:


> The new Bypass Accessary and End Trays. The differences here from the gen one style are pretty significant:
> 1- Once installed it will always stay on the press and can easily be used for all bows but does not need to be used as a Bypass accessory for all bows if that function is not needed.
> 2- Like the gen one it cradles the limbs but it has a rubber sleeve for added cushion and protection to the limb finish
> 3- Stronger and easier to adjust for all bows
> 4- "If this accessory is ordered when placing your order" it (the accessory) will not only come installed but will be offered at half price to all AT members. That's a 35.00 value.
> 5- The end tray's are double swivel now which makes it much more available to the user while working on a bow and is offered at no extra cost. Once the tray is not needed it can swing to the back of the presss completely out of the way if necessary.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*2010 BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR vs. Sentinel*

Bow-A-Constrictor win's ! Hope this answer's a lot of questions. Pictures are worth a thousand words. Sorry I havent done this a lot sooner but better late than never I guess. More to come folks. 




DBLlungIT said:


> The new Bypass Accessary and End Trays. The differences here from the gen one style are pretty significant:
> 1- Once installed it will always stay on the press and can easily be used for all bows but does not need to be used as a Bypass accessory for all bows if that function is not needed.
> 2- Like the gen one it cradles the limbs but it has a rubber sleeve for added cushion and protection to the limb finish
> 3- Stronger and easier to adjust for all bows
> 4- "If this accessory is ordered when placing your order" it (the accessory) will not only come installed but will be offered at half price to all AT members. That's a 35.00 value.
> 5- The end tray's are double swivel now which makes it much more available to the user while working on a bow and is offered at no extra cost. Once the tray is not needed it can swing to the back of the presss completely out of the way if necessary.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Bow-A-Constrictor w/ Signature Bow*

This a a fairly parallel & solid limb bow. To use the Bypass accessory with this type of bow all you do is slide the adjustable finger together with the stationary one and use it like it was a normal torque rod - Done. No more "where's my Bypass Accessory"! Its saweet - it truley is. And you can get down low on the Torque Arm with it and use it on the shorter limb kids bows a lot easier as well. The folks that are waiting for their presses right now will have this set up and you will be hearing a lot about this set up very soon. It awesome !!!


Originally Posted by DBLlungIT 
The new Bypass Accessary and End Trays. The differences here from the gen one style are pretty significant:
1- Once installed it will always stay on the press and can easily be used for all bows but does not need to be used as a Bypass accessory for all bows if that function is not needed.
2- Like the gen one it cradles the limbs but it has a rubber sleeve for added cushion and protection to the limb finish
3- Stronger and easier to adjust for all bows
4- "If this accessory is ordered when placing your order" it (the accessory) will not only come installed but will be offered at half price to all AT members. That's a 35.00 value.
5- The end tray's are double swivel now which makes it much more available to the user while working on a bow and is offered at no extra cost. Once the tray is not needed it can swing to the back of the presss completely out of the way if necessary.


----------



## Hammer0419

Damn, the bypass and the trays are awesome!!


----------



## jjambow

*bow-a-constrictor*

that is the best of the best


----------



## gad

NOW WHAT ! What a great news my brother Frank.


----------



## johnh1720

I told you guys that it was AWESOME!!


----------



## jobow81

i really love how versatile and easy to use this press is. I really like the new bypass acc. very versatile. U da man. Good luck on your buffalo hunt.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Let's get this back on top.


----------



## gad

johnh1720 said:


> let's get this back on top.


yep !


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*NEW 2010's starting to roll out*

After making a lot of changes at the same time at the start of the new year and doing the ATA show and then inplimenting the changes I am starting to get parts back from the powder coating vendor and ship presses again. For those of you who have aptiently waited for all this to come together to get your orders to start rolling out - Thank you so much. I think your going to love the refinements that you see. >>>----------> STAY TUNED !


----------



## gad

DBLlungIT said:


> After making a lot of changes at the same time at the start of the new year and doing the ATA show and then inplimenting the changes I am starting to get parts back from the powder coating vendor and ship presses again. For those of you who have aptiently waited for all this to come together to get your orders to start rolling out - Thank you so much. I think your going to love the refinements that you see. >>>----------> STAY TUNED !


Thats is good news ! :darkbeer:
Thanks for letting us know brother ! :thumbs_up


----------



## Hammer0419

Kick it up!!!


----------



## saddleman

DBLlungIT said:


> After making a lot of changes at the same time at the start of the new year and doing the ATA show and then inplimenting the changes I am starting to get parts back from the powder coating vendor and ship presses again. For those of you who have aptiently waited for all this to come together to get your orders to start rolling out - Thank you so much. I think your going to love the refinements that you see. >>>----------> STAY TUNED !


Thanks for the up date. we need to get you out here in colorado ED


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*I love it*

I would love to have one...seen them in action, but man I cant afford it..lol..I have spent way too much money on my tournament rig and took a 6 month leave from work to focus all my time on shooting for my sponsors and this thing would kill my travel funds. I wish I had it though


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I have one of the orginals*

I cant imagine it being any better! this press will press any bow on the planet with ease...

Frank is one of the most honest guys you will ever deal with...

Tom


----------



## gad

ex-wolverine said:


> I cant imagine it being any better! this press will press any bow on the planet with ease...
> 
> Frank is one of the most honest guys you will ever deal with...
> 
> Tom


Very true. Again, deserved by the merit of the maker, good brother Frank: TTT !


----------



## jobow81

hey how bout ttt for the best bowpress in the world>>>>>the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR>>>>this thing is the Cat's meow. I love it.


----------



## gad

jobow81 said:


> hey how bout ttt for the best bowpress in the world>>>>>the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR>>>>this thing is the Cat's meow. I love it.


Yes. Here it is.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## Athens1

*Great press*

we use this in our vendor trailer come see it in action at some of the IBO shoots this year


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*catching up*

shipped some orders out this week and more orders getting shipped out next week and also taking more in to get powder coated. my ultimate goal is to catch up with the orders and keep some on the shelf ready to go. they are selling very well and i will be implimenting more production adjustments to better keep up with the demand. i will also soon be adding some pic's here of the QUICK DRAW & TUNE accessory with one of my favorite bows. 

stay tuned & >>>------> shoot straight. 

frank


----------



## Hammer0419

Awesome!!!!


----------



## archerynutNB

I am really "impressed" with this press!! :thumbs_up As soon as I can scrape the $$ together I am gonna get me one!!


----------



## archerynutNB

I am really gonna need it, especially when I get "another" bow! :wink:


----------



## johnh1720

Wait till you guys see the Quick Draw-N-Tune. It will blow you away.


----------



## Hammer0419

archerynutNB said:


> I am really gonna need it, especially when I get "another" bow! :wink:


Franks press is worth it's weight in gold! It EXCEEDED what I expected when it arrived. When I walk into my shop I still shake my head in amazement and thank God that he created smart people like Frank!


----------



## jobow81

Hammer0419 said:


> Franks press is worth it's weight in gold! It EXCEEDED what I expected when it arrived. When I walk into my shop I still shake my head in amazement and thank God that he created smart people like Frank!


I second that. here, here!:darkbeer:


----------



## gad

Hammer0419 said:


> Franks press is worth it's weight in gold! It EXCEEDED what I expected when it arrived. When I walk into my shop I still shake my head in amazement and thank God that he created smart people like Frank!


:rock: Frank rules !


----------



## kimberlyc63

We received one of the new powder coated presses last week and it is awesome! Frank is a straight-up guy and made good on his word to us. Looking forward to receiving the side trays to complete the setup. I can tell this press will get lots of use!

Thanks Frank!

Kim & Steve

:first:


----------



## johnh1720

kimberlyc63 said:


> We received one of the new powder coated presses last week and it is awesome! Frank is a straight-up guy and made good on his word to us. Looking forward to receiving the side trays to complete the setup. I can tell this press will get lots of use!
> 
> Thanks Frank!
> 
> Kim & Steve
> 
> :first:


Another satisfied customer.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## dlhazelwood

how mush are they now?


----------



## gad

dlhazelwood said:


> how mush are they now?


Email Mr. Frank, check his website:

www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com

Great guy + great product + GREAT PRICE for the function = Great buy.


----------



## Hammer0419

This press is litterally PRICELESS. With the attachments and unbelievable overall design this press will last anyone their lifetime and their kids lifetime!! You may go through a dozen more bows but they will all be pressed with this press.


----------



## jobow81

great investment. Invest in Franks bowpress. NOT THE STOCK MARKET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## sdavis

*wow frank*

this is the first time i have seen it in the orange with the bypass acc. looks great my press will match my bow lol 




DBLlungIT said:


> shipped some orders out this week and more orders getting shipped out next week and also taking more in to get powder coated. my ultimate goal is to catch up with the orders and keep some on the shelf ready to go. they are selling very well and i will be implimenting more production adjustments to better keep up with the demand. i will also soon be adding some pic's here of the QUICK DRAW & TUNE accessory with one of my favorite bows.
> 
> stay tuned & >>>------> shoot straight.
> 
> frank


----------



## jobow81

yes sir. they look and work great.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Trays*

Thanks a lot - glad you like it. I should be getting the new batch of trays back from the powder coater this coming week. I will get your set right out to you when I get them back here and assembled. Once you use them they become your friend right away because they are always there for you help out. And when they're not needed just swing them behind the press out of the way. Thanks again!!!





kimberlyc63 said:


> We received one of the new powder coated presses last week and it is awesome! Frank is a straight-up guy and made good on his word to us. Looking forward to receiving the side trays to complete the setup. I can tell this press will get lots of use!
> 
> Thanks Frank!
> 
> Kim & Steve
> 
> :first:


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Thanks*

HMMM - My guess is that you like it. Thats great - Thanks a lot. Its always nice to hear customers Pressin On and happy with their purchase. If you like it that much I'm gonna really looking forward to hear what you think about your new updates. 






Hammer0419 said:


> This press is litterally PRICELESS. With the attachments and unbelievable overall design this press will last anyone their lifetime and their kids lifetime!! You may go through a dozen more bows but they will all be pressed with this press.


----------



## Hammer0419

DBLlungIT said:


> HMMM - My guess is that you like it. Thats great - Thanks a lot. Its always nice to hear customers Pressin On and happy with their purchase. If you like it that much I'm gonna really looking forward to hear what you think about your new updates.


I wouldn't expect anything but an outstanding product!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## RGR175

I'm posting this to see the images.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

2nd that. ttt


----------



## Hammer0419

Bump for the BEST Press and the best MAKER!!! Thanks Frank.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Hammer0419 said:


> Bump for the BEST Press and the best MAKER!!! Thanks Frank.


True !

:thumbs_up:jam:


----------



## jobow81

:set1_applaud::icon_salut::bump: here's to U Frank. Happy Easter everybody. 

GOD bless


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Page one please.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

:thumb:


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## Hammer0419

Boa...boa....boa!!!!!


----------



## SHUEY

How much $$$$$$$


----------



## gad

SHUEY said:


> How much $$$$$$$



Send a email to Mr. Frank:

[email protected]

:darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## Hammer0419

I want to see some Powder Coating!!!!:wink:


----------



## tfields9

bump


----------



## gad

ttt :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the best press out.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

man, i need a quick draw and tune with my press. Hey Frank, can you hook a brotha up. Nah, just kidn. I saw your's in action and I just have to have one. When you get caught up with your presses, give me a call. I might have the $ $ then. Thanks JOBOW81


----------



## SHUEY

Can someone get me a price list? For the Bow and and the upgrades.


----------



## jobow81

SHUEY said:


> Can someone get me a price list? For the Bow and and the upgrades.


pm DBLlungIT and he will be happy to give you all the info. Also check out his web site. www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com


----------



## Hammer0419

This is the price list Frank posted on page 1. Prices may have changed since that post so contacting him would be the best thing to do.

Price List
Bow Press Only $465.00
Floor Stand $125.00
Adjustable Bench Mount $55.00 
Permanent Bench Mount $35.00
Portable mount $55.00 
Under Tray $45.00 
Side Work Trays $35.00 ea. $65.00 set
Bypass Accessory $65.00 
Magnetic Parts Tray $8.00 ea


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## SHUEY

Sweet thanks for the info


----------



## gad

TTT :cocktail::darkbeer::blob1::cocktail::darkbeer: ukey: :sleepy2:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great press and an even greater guy.


----------



## johnh1720

Page one please.


----------



## jobow81

ttt.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

new thread in the future. stay tuned


----------



## gad

ttt :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

jobow81 said:


> new thread in the future. stay tuned


Wonder what Frank has up his sleeve? :wink:


----------



## gad

TTT :zip:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## ex-wolverine

*That guy has a brilliant engineering/mechanical mind*



johnh1720 said:


> Wonder what Frank has up his sleeve? :wink:


I am trying to wear his press out , I have one of the 1st generations, and I havnt come accross a bow it wont press 

Looking forward to seeing whats new


----------



## Hammer0419

Definately the best!!


----------



## gad

Hammer0419 said:


> Definately the best!!


Yep. :darkbeer:


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## jobow81

Ok. How many presses out there can press any bow in the market, draw the bow in the press for timing, and can be folded up in a hard bow case for transporting? Anybody know? I only know of one. I'll give you a hint. It's named after a big snake that constricts.

THIS IS A NO BRAINER FOLKS

THE BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR SURE HAS MADE MY LIFE SOOOO MUCH EASIER. THANKS FRANK.


----------



## johnh1720

jobow81 said:


> Ok. How many presses out there can press any bow in the market, draw the bow in the press for timing, and can be folded up in a hard bow case for transporting? Anybody know? I only know of one. I'll give you a hint. It's named after a big snake that constricts.
> 
> THIS IS A NO BRAINER FOLKS
> 
> THE BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR SURE HAS MADE MY LIFE SOOOO MUCH EASIER. THANKS FRANK.


You got that right!


----------



## tfields9

*Yet another more-than-satisfied customer*

Christmas came early in the form of a FedEx truck bearing my new press. Got it home, put it together, and a half hour later had new strings on my Alien Z. Love this press:77:!

Many thanks, Frank.:clap:


----------



## gad

tfields9 said:


> Christmas came early in the form of a FedEx truck bearing my new press. Got it home, put it together, and a half hour later had new strings on my Alien Z. Love this press:77:!
> 
> Many thanks, Frank.:clap:


When installing new strings on a bow, never found a faster way to tune the bow than using this great press. Specially when you forgot to take the dimensions of your well tunned bow and the old strings,,, like I done about 15 days ago. 

But, using the bow-a-constrictor, 15 minutes later I was shooting the bow with the new set and tunned as well.... :thumbs_up

Well Done BFAM Frank !


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

tfields9 said:


> Christmas came early in the form of a FedEx truck bearing my new press. Got it home, put it together, and a half hour later had new strings on my Alien Z. Love this press:77:!
> 
> Many thanks, Frank.:clap:


Glad to see you love the press. Everybody that uses it falls in love with how easy it is to operate.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great press.


----------



## johnh1720

page one please.


----------



## johnh1720

Stop by and see the press in person at the first leg of the IBO triple crown in Bedford,Indiana.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## jobow81

4 - blade fixed said:


> ttt


my thoughts exactly


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Back to the top please.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT :ninja:


----------



## jobow81

ttt please


----------



## jobow81

:shade: It's hot and muggy down here in LA


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## Hammer0419

jobow81 said:


> :shade: It's hot and muggy down here in LA


Thank God it hasn't hit here in NY yet. I CAN NOT STAND THE SUMMER HEAT!!:angry:


----------



## jobow81

well boys and girls. Summer time is around the corner so get those bows tuned up w/ Frank's press and ttt we go


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## ohiohunter02

ttt for Frank and one awesome press...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hammer0419

I need some Powder Coat pictures!!!!


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## boarman1

Well guys I should bet my New press next week. Frank is a good guy to talk to and Deal with . I sure hope the press is as good as everyone says it is. It looks to be a awesome set up.


----------



## thirdypointer

boarman1 said:


> Well guys I should bet my New press next week. Frank is a good guy to talk to and Deal with . I sure hope the press is as good as everyone says it is. It looks to be a awesome set up.


Boarman1, Frank owes you a commisson lol as i got one comming next week too! I hold you guys responsible for my happiness with this press lol!!!!!!:darkbeer:

PS, i got the drawboard addition also, can't wait to try it out.:darkbeer:


----------



## DBLlungIT

indeed - and once you use it you'll be lost without it. but the press will perform to - those two machines were simply made for each-other. As for the QUICK Draw i owe my girlfriend for that one because i ripped off the outside of her index finger trying to help me check idler lean on a Switchback. So i promised her that would never happen again on my watch so I had to figure out a safe and efficient way to let the press help a person to do this by him or herself. Hence - the Quick Draw & Tune was born. Its pretty cool to watch your bow go to full draw in your press right before your eyes. Its not just easy - its safe to. Single cams don't need it except for tuning the idler wheel really. Thanks to all of you for your trust and confidence. It will be returned each time you use your press. 





thirdypointer said:


> Boarman1, Frank owes you a commisson lol as i got one comming next week too! I hold you guys responsible for my happiness with this press lol!!!!!!:darkbeer:
> 
> PS, i got the drawboard addition also, can't wait to try it out.:darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

boarman1 said:


> Well guys I should bet my New press next week. Frank is a good guy to talk to and Deal with . I sure hope the press is as good as everyone says it is. It looks to be a awesome set up.


Believe me it is everyting you have ever wanted and more.


----------



## gad

DBLlungIT said:


> indeed - and once you use it you'll be lost without it. but the press will perform to - those two machines were simply made for each-other. As for the QUICK Draw i owe my girlfriend for that one because i ripped off the outside of her index finger trying to help me check idler lean on a Switchback. So i promised her that would never happen again on my watch so I had to figure out a safe and efficient way to let the press help a person to do this by him or herself. Hence - the Quick Draw & Tune was born. Its pretty cool to watch your bow go to full draw in your press right before your eyes. Its not just easy - its safe to. Single cams don't need it except for tuning the idler wheel really. Thanks to all of you for your trust and confidence. It will be returned each time you use your press.


TTT for a great history and a great BFAM. :darkbeer:


----------



## ex-wolverine

*I have a shop and have pressed and tuned/Times every bow on the market*

With the press...:darkbeer:

I even have a drill attachment that I can use to press bows...I am getting a second one to take to shoots and shows...There is no a press out there that is a versatile or safe...

No need to take off draw stops with this press...All kinds of clearance to install cams, components and strings

I cant say enough about Franks customer service and great personality ...He cares about how Archers perform maintenace on their equipment...

You can not go wrong with this press...I just sold my X-press, thats how much I like this one...

The quick draw and tune is a must for Binary and Dual cam owners...Its a no brainer...Being able to press, draw and time a bow without ever removing it from the press is somthing that is in-valuable....What a time saver and the ease of use I cant describe, you just have to see it for your self

I have one of Franks First generatin press and have presed 100's of bows with no sign of wear...

Cant wait to get my second press!!

Tom



DBLlungIT said:


> indeed - and once you use it you'll be lost without it. but the press will perform to - those two machines were simply made for each-other. As for the QUICK Draw i owe my girlfriend for that one because i ripped off the outside of her index finger trying to help me check idler lean on a Switchback. So i promised her that would never happen again on my watch so I had to figure out a safe and efficient way to let the press help a person to do this by him or herself. Hence - the Quick Draw & Tune was born. Its pretty cool to watch your bow go to full draw in your press right before your eyes. Its not just easy - its safe to. Single cams don't need it except for tuning the idler wheel really. Thanks to all of you for your trust and confidence. It will be returned each time you use your press.


----------



## jobow81

Ah, it feels so good to see people feel the way I do about my press. 
Frank, you are creating quite the fan base here.


----------



## Hammer0419

Just received my new By-Pass components today. All's I can say is SWEET!!! I just can't say enough about Franks customer service, professionalism, and workmanship, AND THEN SOME!!!! Thank you for such a great product and great service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT. :smile:


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Another approval*

I am very proud to announce that Bear Archery has approved the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR Bow Press for use on their line of fine bows as well. Yes - the ATTACK to. 

SHOOT STRAIGHT >>>---------> AND STAY TUNED !!!

Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT

*End Trays*

For those waiting for end trays I have a large production run of them coming back from the powder coater this week. They have been a very hot item lately and are a tech's best assistant so I think they're doing their job pretty well to.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Its like haveing 4 hands...I couldnt live without them now that I have them*



DBLlungIT said:


> For those waiting for end trays I have a large production run of them coming back from the powder coater this week. They have been a very hot item lately and are a tech's best assistant so I think they're doing their job pretty well to.


Tom


----------



## rooster4l

Frank is a great guy to deal with. this press is the way to go.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great press.


----------



## gad

johnh1720 said:


> ttt for a great press.


Yeap. :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great press.


----------



## jobow81

1st page please


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## Hammer0419

God I love the new By-Pass attachment!!!!


----------



## gad

Hammer0419 said:


> God I love the new By-Pass attachment!!!!


TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

bump


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great press.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT :thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great press.


----------



## jobow81

ttt please


----------



## gad

I just received my draw station from my fine BFAM Frank.
Pictures will come, sleep with one eye on this thread !


----------



## Hammer0419

gad said:


> I just received my draw station from my fine BFAM Frank.
> Pictures will come, sleep with one eye on this thread !


Im jealous!! Get them photos up and make me feel worse!!


----------



## Hammer0419

Bump it up for the best press!


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Hammer0419 said:


> Im jealous!! Get them photos up and make me feel worse!!


Don´t loose the train ! I will take the pictures on the beginning of the next week.
You will NOT feel this way anymore. But I am seeing your pocket shrink a few well spent dollars ! For sure ! :darkbeer:


----------



## Hammer0419

gad said:


> Don´t loose the train ! I will take the pictures on the beginning of the next week.
> You will NOT feel this way anymore. But I am seeing your pocket shrink a few well spent dollars ! For sure ! :darkbeer:


At least Frank's products are worth every penny!


----------



## johnh1720

gad said:


> Don´t loose the train ! I will take the pictures on the beginning of the next week.
> You will NOT feel this way anymore. But I am seeing your pocket shrink a few well spent dollars ! For sure ! :darkbeer:


Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

johnh1720 said:


> Can't wait to see the pics.


One more day. I just received a bow from a friend in my home to be serviced. He would deliver it to me on the past weekend, but it only arrived today.

Tonight I will take the pictures and post tomorrow.


----------



## jim46ok

*Yup*

Frank's press is side by side with our KWIK-SHOOTER. Marriage made in heaven! Use both daily.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## gad

*Here it is !*

Here are the pictures. Not a lot of justice as I am not a professional picture taker ! But here you are seeing a older bow (browning mirrage 2002 year) being pressed, going to full draw, relaxed again on the press arms. What can we ask better than this to perfectly tune a bow or instal new cables, mount a bow, unmount a bow.... Well, you got it ! Frank´s press has it all ! Get yours today !


----------



## johnh1720

gad said:


> Here are the pictures. Not a lot of justice as I am not a professional picture taker ! But here you are seeing a older bow (browning mirrage 2002 year) being pressed, going to full draw, relaxed again on the press arms. What can we ask better than this to perfectly tune a bow or instal new cables, mount a bow, unmount a bow.... Well, you got it ! Frank´s press has it all ! Get yours today !


The pics look great!


----------



## orarcher

*looks great !!*

Now how much $$


----------



## johnh1720

orarcher said:


> Now how much $$


pm sent.


----------



## ltlacorn

Just ordered my BOWA


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

johnh1720 said:


> The pics look great!


Those pics are GREAT!!!!! :teeth:


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Nice Pic's from the SUPER TUNER!*

Good to see these. Next is your gen two Bypass accessory. 

>>>-------> "SHOOT STRAIGHT & STAY TUNED" !!!


----------



## nXXo

Who should write for a price with shipping ????


----------



## johnh1720

nXXo said:


> Who should write for a price with shipping ????


pm sent.


----------



## nXXo

I ordered my bow-a-constrictor today with Frank, this guy it's amazing, very very kindness with a professionalism, Wow! It's no joke guy, :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## gad

DBLlungIT said:


> Good to see these. Next is your gen two Bypass accessory.
> 
> >>>-------> "SHOOT STRAIGHT & STAY TUNED" !!!


First you will got your hyper-ultra-mega [email protected] Wait for it bro, it will come in a few days.


----------



## gad

nXXo said:


> I ordered my bow-a-constrictor today with Frank, this guy it's amazing, very very kindness with a professionalism, Wow! It's no joke guy, :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


This is what I call to spend well your money ! You will not regret !
And wait for more pictures guys, two hoyts will be coming on the press / draw board to super tune it.
And those hoyts are of mine !


----------



## nXXo

i'm sure,


----------



## johnh1720

nXXo said:


> I ordered my bow-a-constrictor today with Frank, this guy it's amazing, very very kindness with a professionalism, Wow! It's no joke guy, :thumbs_up :thumbs_up



Wait till you use it than you will be truely amazed.


----------



## nXXo

me too when i will receive my bow prses i think put "if you want" pictures of my bow with the press. I have a Elite XLR 2010 and aigil 2008 bow, two great bow for see the bow press in action with a big parallel bow ? not really the xlr but the aigil is very parallel 

just if i have the permission lol!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## albertlbrt11

Good post ...............:darkbeer:


----------



## jobow81

nice pics Gus. Looks like U got the hot setup.


----------



## 2X Lung

I just ordered my press yesterday, and I can't wait to get it! I was very impressed with the way Frank handled himself! I feel like I've made another friend and I've never met him! He never once said anything bad about the other press I was considering. He took alot of time answering my questions! Customer service means alot to me, and Frank will take care of you!

Thanks Frank, I can't wait to get the press!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johnh1720

2X Lung said:


> I just ordered my press yesterday, and I can't wait to get it! I was very impressed with the way Frank handled himself! I feel like I've made another friend and I've never met him! He never once said anything bad about the other press I was considering. He took alot of time answering my questions! Customer service means alot to me, and Frank will take care of you!
> 
> Thanks Frank, I can't wait to get the press!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You will love it the first time you use it.


----------



## gad

jobow81 said:


> nice pics Gus. Looks like U got the hot setup.


YEP. :darkbeer:


----------



## jobow81

hey Gus, how do yuo like that quick draw?


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## Hammer0419

2X Lung said:


> I just ordered my press yesterday, and I can't wait to get it! I was very impressed with the way Frank handled himself! I feel like I've made another friend and I've never met him! He never once said anything bad about the other press I was considering. He took alot of time answering my questions! Customer service means alot to me, and Frank will take care of you!
> 
> Thanks Frank, I can't wait to get the press!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like I have said before. As GREAT as this press is, I think the maker is better. Just a super stand up guy, who happens to make the best press on the planet!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Hammer0419 said:


> Like I have said before. As GREAT as this press is, I think the maker is better. Just a super stand up guy, who happens to make the best press on the planet!!!


I second that. Frank is always willing to go out of his way to help a fellow archer.


----------



## 2X Lung

Hammer0419 said:


> Like I have said before. As GREAT as this press is, I think the maker is better. Just a super stand up guy, who happens to make the best press on the planet!!!



With my first impression, I'd have to agree with you!


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt. the best kept secret is out!!!!!:wink:


----------



## gad

:darkbeer: TTT


----------



## jobow81

GOD bless. ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great press.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Page one please.


----------



## nXXo

i receive my bow-A today "one word" Wow! this bow press is amazing, i take a couples of pics the bowpress in action:wink:

the bow press 
[IMG=http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/6171/img0060i.th.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## nXXo

i receive my bow-A today "one word" Wow! this bow press is amazing, i take a couples of pics the bowpress in action

the bow press 



aigil in the press










elite XLR 2010





XLR full relax


----------



## jobow81

nice. welcome to the team


----------



## johnh1720

nXXo said:


> i receive my bow-A today "one word" Wow! this bow press is amazing, i take a couples of pics the bowpress in action
> 
> the bow press
> 
> 
> 
> aigil in the press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elite XLR 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XLR full relax




Those are some great lookin photos.


----------



## gad

:darkbeer:


----------



## Blue Tick

Can someone give me the cost of this press please? And, does it have a drawboard/timing machine that you can add?


----------



## nXXo

Blue Tick said:


> Can someone give me the cost of this press please? And, does it have a drawboard/timing machine that you can add?


For info on the press you need to contact Frank Schneider the creator of the press. His screen name is DBLlungIT. Drop him a pm and he will e-mail all the info you need. Satisfaction garanteed :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jobow81

Blue Tick said:


> Can someone give me the cost of this press please? And, does it have a drawboard/timing machine that you can add?


yes. it does have a drawing board which Frank calls the quick draw. Look at previous page and scroll down. Pricing go to www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com and shoot Frank an e-mail. Pricing is all over this thread as well.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great press.


----------



## NSSCOTT

well after talking with frank over the last few weeks,i ordered a press with quick tune and draw.now i just can't wait to get it.i will say this though after everything i read on here about frank it's definitly all true,he is one hell of a nice guy,had know problems talking with me on the phone at length about the press,and i'm sure if there is ever a problem he will stand behind it.
scott


----------



## Blue Tick

NSSCOTT said:


> well after talking with frank over the last few weeks,i ordered a press with quick tune and draw.now i just can't wait to get it.i will say this though after everything i read on here about frank it's definitly all true,he is one hell of a nice guy,had know problems talking with me on the phone at length about the press,and i'm sure if there is ever a problem he will stand behind it.
> scott


What did you pay for this rig? Did he say how the quick tune piece works?


----------



## jobow81

Blue Tick said:


> What did you pay for this rig? Did he say how the quick tune piece works?


Frank's# (330) 730-1337


----------



## NSSCOTT

*call*



jobow81 said:


> Frank's# (330) 730-1337


yup thats the best thing to do give frank a call he can tell you everything you need to know about it.


----------



## jobow81

NSSCOTT said:


> well after talking with frank over the last few weeks,i ordered a press with quick tune and draw.now i just can't wait to get it.i will say this though after everything i read on here about frank it's definitly all true,he is one hell of a nice guy,had know problems talking with me on the phone at length about the press,and i'm sure if there is ever a problem he will stand behind it.
> scott


congrats. Welcome to the team.


----------



## Hammer0419

NSSCOTT said:


> well after talking with frank over the last few weeks,i ordered a press with quick tune and draw.now i just can't wait to get it.i will say this though after everything i read on here about frank it's definitly all true,he is one hell of a nice guy,had know problems talking with me on the phone at length about the press,and i'm sure if there is ever a problem he will stand behind it.
> scott


Congrats. You made an excellent choice.:thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720

NSSCOTT said:


> well after talking with frank over the last few weeks,i ordered a press with quick tune and draw.now i just can't wait to get it.i will say this though after everything i read on here about frank it's definitly all true,he is one hell of a nice guy,had know problems talking with me on the phone at length about the press,and i'm sure if there is ever a problem he will stand behind it.
> scott


Soon you will see what we are all talking about.


----------



## jobow81

pics coming soon. ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

Frank, I just want to say thanks for hook'n me up. Folks here are some pics of my new gen 2 press. I had a Gen I press, but Frank hooked me up. He's the type of guy that would give the shirt of his back for anybody. NO BS. I got my new gen 2 BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR press and my new Elite gt500. Wahhooo!!!:teeth: I just changed cams out on the first pics, but as you can see, you can change out limbs and cams and do everything w/ this press. The pics suck, because I am terrible at photo's. Frank also says stay tuned. More updates are on the way. Thanks again Frank

View attachment 825003


View attachment 825004


View attachment 825005


----------



## jobow81

just to let everybody know Frank didn't just give me this press. It did require some fundage. I was just trying to let ya'll know what kind of guy he is.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Frank.


----------



## jobow81

ttt 4 the weekend


----------



## autoguns

Can you post up some priceing


----------



## johnh1720

autoguns said:


> Can you post up some priceing


Pm DBLlungIT. Frank will get you all the info you need. Also include your e-mail address.


----------



## gad

TTT for a great BFAM.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great press.


----------



## nXXo

free bump! for the best bowpress in the world :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720

nXXo said:


> free bump! for the best bowpress in the world :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



I will second that!


----------



## gad

THE BEST TO THE TOP. :darkbeer:


----------



## 2X Lung

Sorry I haven't posted any pics until now. I'm working 72+ hours a week now, so that don't leave much time for anything else. Here's a few that I've got, I'll try to get more later. I can't stress enough, how good Frank's customer service is. I know there are other good presses out there, but I feel like I got the best one, that will last me for a long, long time. I really can't see a bow out there that this press won't work on.

These are pics of my DXT being pressed, and one pic of what the box looked like when I opened it. There was no way anything was moving around.


----------



## johnh1720

2X Lung said:


> Sorry I haven't posted any pics until now. I'm working 72+ hours a week now, so that don't leave much time for anything else. Here's a few that I've got, I'll try to get more later. I can't stress enough, how good Frank's customer service is. I know there are other good presses out there, but I feel like I got the best one, that will last me for a long, long time. I really can't see a bow out there that this press won't work on.
> 
> These are pics of my DXT being pressed, and one pic of what the box looked like when I opened it. There was no way anything was moving around.


Looks great!


----------



## jobow81

2X Lung said:


> Sorry I haven't posted any pics until now. I'm working 72+ hours a week now, so that don't leave much time for anything else. Here's a few that I've got, I'll try to get more later. I can't stress enough, how good Frank's customer service is. I know there are other good presses out there, but I feel like I got the best one, that will last me for a long, long time. I really can't see a bow out there that this press won't work on.
> 
> These are pics of my DXT being pressed, and one pic of what the box looked like when I opened it. There was no way anything was moving around.



man pics look great. Hey you probably know this, but you can split the bypass accessory and have the cam in between, so you can press from:thumbs_up the limb tips.


----------



## 2X Lung

jobow81 said:


> man pics look great. Hey you probably know this, but you can split the bypass accessory and have the cam in between, so you can press from:thumbs_up the limb tips.


Thanks guys! I did know that about the bypass accessory, I guess I just assumed that solid limb bows that weren't past parallel, could be pressed ok, under the wheel and cam. Forgive my ignorance, I'm kind of new at the full size presses. Is it best to press even these kinds of bows from the limb tips? How do I get around the Mathews string suppressor that attaches to the limb tip? Go just below it, I assume? Thanks for any help!


----------



## johnh1720

2X Lung said:


> Thanks guys! I did know that about the bypass accessory, I guess I just assumed that solid limb bows that weren't past parallel, could be pressed ok, under the wheel and cam. Forgive my ignorance, I'm kind of new at the full size presses. Is it best to press even these kinds of bows from the limb tips? How do I get around the Mathews string suppressor that attaches to the limb tip? Go just below it, I assume? Thanks for any help!


pm sent.


----------



## jobow81

jobow81 said:


> man pics look great. Hey you probably know this, but you can split the bypass accessory and have the cam in between, so you can press from:thumbs_up the limb tips.


well congrats on the press. I knew you probably knew about the bypass accessory, but I think you can press just under the string suppressor, maybe even over it. Don't know though. Don't have a Mathews, but Frank would know. He's owned just about every bow. But any how, you will surely enjoy this press and working on your own equipment. Welcome to the team.:thumbs_up


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## silentoutdoors

Ordered placed. Frank thanks for all the hlep can't wait to get it.


Thanks,
Chad


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The design of this press is the best I have seen. If the quality is as good as it looks in the pics this press should last a lifetime.


----------



## jim46ok

*Best tool in our shop*

We use Frank's press almost everyday, and it is truly the heart of the shop. We're getting the reputation locally that if anyone needs to press a bow, the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR can (and will) do it. We do courtesy presses for folks wanting to change strings, cams, etc. Show them how to use it, so simple, then we back away. Short learning curve, anyone can use this press!

Good job, Frank!


----------



## gad

I can tell for the international buyers (outside USA) that our brother Frank does an amazing job shipping internationally. Don´t be afraid to buy it, you will get the very best support and friendship from Frank. :darkbeer:


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> I can tell for the international buyers (outside USA) that our brother Frank does an amazing job shipping internationally. Don´t be afraid to buy it, you will get the very best support and friendship from Frank. :darkbeer:


No problems buying international. If you want to buy a press in Australia you have the option of buying a quality press from a dealer who has imported it from the States and then marked up the price to a ridiculous level to cover shipping or you can buy a backyard copy and take a chance on the quality. Even though the shipping on Frank's press is high you still end up with the best press there is for a lower cost than the other commercial presses. I had no hesitation in placing my order.


----------



## johnh1720

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> No problems buying international. If you want to buy a press in Australia you have the option of buying a quality press from a dealer who has imported it from the States and then marked up the price to a ridiculous level to cover shipping or you can buy a backyard copy and take a chance on the quality. Even though the shipping on Frank's press is high you still end up with the best press there is for a lower cost than the other commercial presses. I had no hesitation in placing my order.


Believe me it is everything you will ever need!


----------



## jobow81

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks - Great to hear that. Coming from the maker of the KWIK-SHOOTER that means a lot. And what a one two punch for a shop. 

SHOOT STRAIGHT & good luck to all this season, 

Frank



















jim46ok said:


> We use Frank's press almost everyday, and it is truly the heart of the shop. We're getting the reputation locally that if anyone needs to press a bow, the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR can (and will) do it. We do courtesy presses for folks wanting to change strings, cams, etc. Show them how to use it, so simple, then we back away. Short learning curve, anyone can use this press!
> 
> Good job, Frank!


----------



## 2X Lung

jobow81 said:


> well congrats on the press. I knew you probably knew about the bypass accessory, but I think you can press just under the string suppressor, maybe even over it. Don't know though. Don't have a Mathews, but Frank would know. He's owned just about every bow. But any how, you will surely enjoy this press and working on your own equipment. Welcome to the team.:thumbs_up



Thanks! I emailed Frank about it, and as usual, he was a big help! Frank has not only earned a loyal customer, but he's gained a friend too, whether he wants another one or not! :wink: 

Hey Frank! I see you up there! :thumbs_up


----------



## NSSCOTT

got mine all setup put a few bows through it so far,man this thing is awesome.best press for sure.thanks frank this thing is going to be gold for my shop.
scott


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

NSSCOTT said:


> got mine all setup put a few bows through it so far,man this thing is awesome.best press for sure.thanks frank this thing is going to be gold for my shop.
> scott


welcome to the team:thumbs_up


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The more I look at this press the more I like it. I can see myself pulling my bows down just for the fun of it when my press arrives. I also think I will be in demand at our club.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## 2X Lung

Up for the night!


----------



## jobow81

boy, am I glad I got the Gen 2 press. This thing has paid for itself already and I am constantly helping friends w/ there bows w/ it. Heck, who knows, I might open up a bow shop.


----------



## johnh1720

jobow81 said:


> boy, am I glad I got the Gen 2 press. This thing has paid for itself already and I am constantly helping friends w/ there bows w/ it. Heck, who knows, I might open up a bow shop.



Well you already got the best press on the market for your shop.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Page one please.


----------



## jobow81

ttt please


----------



## gad

To where the best belongs: First page !


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

My press must be getting close, can't wait to give it a workout. Might start on my bench tomorrow.


----------



## johnh1720

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> My press must be getting close, can't wait to give it a workout. Might start on my bench tomorrow.


It will be everything you need and more.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## hickman_kyle

I own an Apple Express Economy press. Is the Bow-A-Constrictor better than the press I'm using and how? I'm thinking about upgrading presses soon.


----------



## 2X Lung

hickman_kyle said:


> I own an Apple Express Economy press. Is the Bow-A-Constrictor better than the press I'm using and how? I'm thinking about upgrading presses soon.


I've never used the Apple press you mentioned, but I absolutely love my Bow-A-Constrictor! First off, I've never been treated with such respect, a willingness & thoroughness to help with my questions, and just going above and beyond what any company would ever do to help me! Frank is just a great person! I feel like I've gained a good friend that I've never even meet yet, just from buying this press. Now, that being said, this press is built like a tank! I can't think of a single bow made, that this press wouldn't work on or completely relax to be able to take the limbs off. I've not read of one it wouldn't work on in any forums either. I've not seen a single dissatisfied customer that has bought one of his presses. I'm not a big fan of the cable and chain on a hydraulic press, pulling arms to press my bow. Like I said, I've never used your press, but the design of the Bow-A-Constrictor just seems so much safer and well thought out. I don't see any way of putting torque on the limbs or riser using this press. It is completely portable, with several mounting options. It's easier to get in and around the cams to work on them than the finger type presses. He has several nice, useful accessories to go with the press, and he's always looking for ways to make it better. 

I think you'd be very happy with a Bow-A-Constrictor! I know there are other good presses out there, but this is my opinion from a very, very, very satisfied customer of Frank's! Send him an e-mail: [email protected] or give him a call. He's a whole lot more qualified to tell you about his press than I am! He's very, very helpful in answering your questions!

Craig


----------



## hickman_kyle

Thanks for the info Craig. I think I'll shoot him an email!


----------



## 2X Lung

hickman_kyle said:


> Thanks for the info Craig. I think I'll shoot him an email!


You're welcome Kyle! Just like with anything, when you find something this good, you want to tell others about it! :smile:


----------



## gad

TTT :rockhard:


----------



## jobow81

2X Lung said:


> You're welcome Kyle! Just like with anything, when you find something this good, you want to tell others about it! :smile:


amen. Thank you. now you know how i feel. Yeah Craig, this thing is the Cat's meow. You will not be disappointed. Besides, how many presses do you know that can press ANY bow and draw it in the press w/ a drawing board attachment and pack it up in the bow case to take to a hunt w/ you?


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jim46ok

Absolutely!!

I use my Bow-A-Constrictor almost daily. It is infinitely adjustable, without repositioning pins, fingers, brackets, etc, etc.....

Just returned from a marathon fishing trip to North Idaho. Went into a Sporting Goods "Chain Store", to jaw with the Archery Tech. He had one of those elaborate, big, hydraulic, and UGLY presses. He *****ed about the size, and how difficult it was to set up for different bows. I sent him to Buckeye Archery Solutions' website. I expect he will get the ok from his manager to get one.


But to me, as important as the quality of the merchandise is the integrity of the Builder. I, too, feel a friend with Frank, although I have yet to meet him in person. The "BEST PRESS IN THE WORLD" represents him. 'nuff said!!


----------



## gad

TTT for my great BFAM !


----------



## wvridgerunner

Ttt.... Gonna place my order tomorrow for a Bow-A-Constrictor to replace my EZ Press.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

Ttt


----------



## 2X Lung

wvridgerunner said:


> Ttt.... Gonna place my order tomorrow for a Bow-A-Constrictor to replace my EZ Press.


Hey Jon, you won't be disappointed! It really is a great press! I'll probably be ordering my little girl's survival bracelet sometime this week! Have a good day!


----------



## wvridgerunner

2X Lung said:


> Hey Jon, you won't be disappointed! It really is a great press! I'll probably be ordering my little girl's survival bracelet sometime this week! Have a good day!


Thanks Craig, I just placed my order last night! Frank was very helpful, and went out of his way to quickly answer all of the questions I had. I look forward to trying out his press!

Just let me know when you're ready for that other bracelet. 


Take care, Jon


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I just checked the tracking on my press and it was released from Australian customs this morning, should have it early next week. All the reports about Franks great service are true, this guy does go the extra yard. Never heard a negative comment about his press either or of a bow it won't press. No wonder they are selling so well.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

bump for the man FRANK


----------



## jobow81

ttt:thumbs_up


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

My press arrived today and I now know what all the hype is about. This press is brilliant. After unpacking the press which took a while due to the amount of effort that went into packing it, I assembled it and mounted it to a bench. It only took a few minutes to put it together and a further couple of minutes to set it for the first bow, a 70lb Darton. The bow was pressed easily and safely with no torsional stress applied to the limbs. Pressing my 80lb Elite Z28 and 70lb XLR was just as easy with only a minute required to reset the press. The quality of this press is impressive. It is heavy due to the gauge of steel used in its construction, the welding is first class and the powder coating is flawless. Is it the "best bow press in the world"? I would have to say it probably is. I don't know of any other press that can safely and easily press any compound bow made straight out of the box with no additional adapters. I know I will never need another press. If you are in the market for a press either for your shop or home give Frank a call, he is a great guy who will really look after you.


----------



## 2X Lung

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> My press arrived today and I now know what all the hype is about. This press is brilliant. After unpacking the press which took a while due to the amount of effort that went into packing it, I assembled it and mounted it to a bench. It only took a few minutes to put it together and a further couple of minutes to set it for the first bow, a 70lb Darton. The bow was pressed easily and safely with no torsional stress applied to the limbs. Pressing my 80lb Elite Z28 and 70lb XLR was just as easy with only a minute required to reset the press. The quality of this press is impressive. It is heavy due to the gauge of steel used in its construction, the welding is first class and the powder coating is flawless. Is it the "best bow press in the world"? I would have to say it probably is. I don't know of any other press that can safely and easily press any compound bow made straight out of the box with no additional adapters. I know I will never need another press. If you are in the market for a press either for your shop or home give Frank a call, he is a great guy who will really look after you.



:teeth: It really is an impressive piece of work!! Post some pics when you get a chance!!!


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> My press arrived today and I now know what all the hype is about. This press is brilliant. After unpacking the press which took a while due to the amount of effort that went into packing it, I assembled it and mounted it to a bench. It only took a few minutes to put it together and a further couple of minutes to set it for the first bow, a 70lb Darton. The bow was pressed easily and safely with no torsional stress applied to the limbs. Pressing my 80lb Elite Z28 and 70lb XLR was just as easy with only a minute required to reset the press. The quality of this press is impressive. It is heavy due to the gauge of steel used in its construction, the welding is first class and the powder coating is flawless. Is it the "best bow press in the world"? I would have to say it probably is. I don't know of any other press that can safely and easily press any compound bow made straight out of the box with no additional adapters. I know I will never need another press. If you are in the market for a press either for your shop or home give Frank a call, he is a great guy who will really look after you.


welcome to the team.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jobow81 said:


> welcome to the team.


Thanks, I think it will grow to be a very big team.


----------



## gad

TTT (to the top)


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## nXXo

free bump! for the best bowpress


----------



## 2X Lung

Back up for GREAT customer service!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Just had a friend bring his Bowmadness around because he couldn't press it with his own press. The Bow-a-Constrictor has another convert.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## double o

Where is the pricing for the BAC? And how do i get one? Can it press the Monster and General?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

This press can press any bow and do it safely. For prices and ordering give Frank an email at [email protected].


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## arrowshooters

I am finally ordering my new Bow-A-Constrictor on Friday. I am so chomping at the bit. Been talking with Frank for a few months now and you won't find a more helpful guy. I will post some pics of my new press in action as soon as I get it.


----------



## jobow81

double o said:


> Where is the pricing for the BAC? And how do i get one? Can it press the Monster and General?


yes it can. go to his web site for pricing or call him. www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com

[email protected] email


----------



## jobow81

ttt please


----------



## jobow81

arrowshooters said:


> I am finally ordering my new Bow-A-Constrictor on Friday. I am so chomping at the bit. Been talking with Frank for a few months now and you won't find a more helpful guy. I will post some pics of my new press in action as soon as I get it.


ya you wont be disappointed. welcome to the team


----------



## jobow81

bump for the man


----------



## gad

jobow81 said:


> bump for the man


x2 ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt for monday


----------



## arrowshooters

bump


----------



## arrowshooters

ttt


----------



## bjthoele

I have checked out the website and watched the youtube videos. I cannot find a price anywhere. I emailed the guy, but why is the price a secret. Can someone just post up the base price for the press only?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Sorry about the pricing availability for now. The steel prices had been going crazy for so long and it had been very hard to keep up with it so anyone interested has just been emailing me and I have been sending a greeting with pricing. I think I posted some prices on this thread a while back but its probably hard to find the page right now. So until I update my website the best thing is still to email me at [email protected] and I will gladly send you my greeting with pricing and additional pictures and anything else you may want. 

To all of the Bow-A-Constrictor bow press owners out there - "Thank you for your confidence and trust and I wish you many more years of pressin on and shootin straight"

Happy hunting & be safe out there, 

Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT

One more thing here. For the rest of October and possibly November as well - any new orders will get a complimentary set of the new Bypass Choker Accessory. This accessory is used with my Bypass Accessory and is designed for the more non parallel limb bow and crossbows that do not need/require the Bypass fingers to press. Ok - press on. 

Frank


----------



## gad

TTT for my great BFAM (brother from another mother) Thank you for your quality bowpress and friendship Frank !


----------



## wvridgerunner

For those of you looking for the best press made, look no further! I ordered my Bow-A-Constrictor a few weeks ago, and it's by far the best press I've ever used. I've already pressed a dozen or so bows between 29"-41" Axle-to-Axle with no problem. After a little practice, I can now adjust the press to go from one bow to another in a matter of seconds. 

Swapping cams or installing strings is a breeze with the Bow-A... as there are no press fingers to get in the way or work around. I can set the bypass fingers just below the limb tips, and have plenty of room to maneuver around and replace cams, install strings etc. I also like how you can secure the bow to the press (by wrapping the bungee cords around the torque bars), and not have to worry about your bow dropping to the ground as you remove tension. Not to mention this thing will totally break down in a couple minutes, and fit in a bow case! 

If anyone is looking for a new press, do yourself a favor and buy the Bow-A-Constrictor. Frank is a great guy to deal with, and his product and customer service are second to none! I have no doubt that this will be the last press I ever own.:wink:

Take care, Jon


----------



## johnh1720

bjthoele said:


> I have checked out the website and watched the youtube videos. I cannot find a price anywhere. I emailed the guy, but why is the price a secret. Can someone just post up the base price for the press only?


According to the greeting it is $488.00 for the press only.


----------



## DBLlungIT

thank you - very glad you like your press my friend. enjoy.


AUSSIEDUDE said:


> My press arrived today and I now know what all the hype is about. This press is brilliant. After unpacking the press which took a while due to the amount of effort that went into packing it, I assembled it and mounted it to a bench. It only took a few minutes to put it together and a further couple of minutes to set it for the first bow, a 70lb Darton. The bow was pressed easily and safely with no torsional stress applied to the limbs. Pressing my 80lb Elite Z28 and 70lb XLR was just as easy with only a minute required to reset the press. The quality of this press is impressive. It is heavy due to the gauge of steel used in its construction, the welding is first class and the powder coating is flawless. Is it the "best bow press in the world"? I would have to say it probably is. I don't know of any other press that can safely and easily press any compound bow made straight out of the box with no additional adapters. I know I will never need another press. If you are in the market for a press either for your shop or home give Frank a call, he is a great guy who will really look after you.


----------



## 2X Lung

wvridgerunner said:


> For those of you looking for the best press made, look no further! I ordered my Bow-A-Constrictor a few weeks ago, and it's by far the best press I've ever used. I've already pressed a dozen or so bows between 29"-41" Axle-to-Axle with no problem. After a little practice, I can now adjust the press to go from one bow to another in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Swapping cams or installing strings is a breeze with the Bow-A... as there are no press fingers to get in the way or work around. I can set the bypass fingers just below the limb tips, and have plenty of room to maneuver around and replace cams, install strings etc. I also like how you can secure the bow to the press (by wrapping the bungee cords around the torque bars), and not have to worry about your bow dropping to the ground as you remove tension. Not to mention this thing will totally break down in a couple minutes, and fit in a bow case!
> 
> If anyone is looking for a new press, do yourself a favor and buy the Bow-A-Constrictor. Frank is a great guy to deal with, and his product and customer service are second to none! I have no doubt that this will be the last press I ever own.:wink:
> 
> Take care, Jon




I knew you wouldn't be disappointed!! Welcome to the team Jon!! How's the hands doing? Well, I hope!!


----------



## wvridgerunner

2X Lung said:


> I knew you wouldn't be disappointed!! Welcome to the team Jon!! How's the hands doing? Well, I hope!!


Thanks! The hand is much better... still just a little stiff after a full day of braiding. Oh btw... your latest order shipped on Saturday, so it should be arriving in a day or so.:thumbs_up


----------



## arrowshooters

Mine is supposed to deliver on Thursday! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Longbow42

johnh1720 said:


> According to the greeting it is $488.00 for the press only.


 Wow, that's pricey for a person that only needs one for his bow.


----------



## 2X Lung

wvridgerunner said:


> Thanks! The hand is much better... still just a little stiff after a full day of braiding. Oh btw... your latest order shipped on Saturday, so it should be arriving in a day or so.:thumbs_up



I got it yesterday Jon, thanks! It looked great, and my little girl loved it!


----------



## arrowshooters

Two more days. I will post pics that will include the New Bypass Choker which in my opinion makes this press the most versital press on the market.


----------



## jobow81

Longbow42 said:


> Wow, that's pricey for a person that only needs one for his bow.


well worth every penny bro.


----------



## wvridgerunner

jobow81 said:


> well worth every penny bro.


X2... Buy the best, and you'll only cry once lol. If I had the money I've wasted on buying other presses, I would have enough $$ to buy another fully rigged bow. Get a Bow-A, and you won't be disappointed. Frank even offers a fully money back guarantee if your not completely satisfied!


----------



## gad

TTT. :rockband:


----------



## arrowshooters

Today is the day!


----------



## DBLlungIT

SPECIAL REQUEST: I appreciate the interest from all of you whether you like my press or not for whatever reason. But if you contact me for pricing through my website please give me two different contact options ok. Here is why. First off nobody is perfect and I certainly am not myself. What is happening from time to time is when folks reach me through my website they enter an email address that I can not reply to. All it take is one letter off or wrong and I will have no way to reply back to you. Rick R. - you were the most recent and I dont have your Archery Talk user name to follow up with. You entered something wrong for your enail address and I cant reply. If I cant at least reply I cant help you. 

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## arrowshooters

*Well Here It Is!*

Received my press yesterday and the first thing I have to say is is comes wrapped on a boeard in a box and baggage handlers couldn't hurt it. Most of the time to set it up was spend unwrapping it. Very Top Notch!

So here it is:


----------



## arrowshooters

Well that is not what I intended. I went back to sort the pics and add description but I guess I took longer than 20 minutes and lost it. CRUD


----------



## arrowshooters

The pieces with the white tubing are the New Bypass Chokers that can be use on bows the do not require the Bypass Accessory.


----------



## jobow81

arrowshooters said:


> The pieces with the white tubing are the New Bypass Chokers that can be use on bows the do not require the Bypass Accessory.



Nice dude. welcome to the team. See I told ya so. I told ya so. This thing is "the best press in the world. bout time!"


----------



## arrowshooters

Well, I have pressed 5 different bows so far: my Dren LD, Mathews Q2, Jennings Buckmaster 2000, PSE ThunderFlight Express, a Darton Ranger and a Martin Couger and it worked flawlessly. Took maybe 2 minutes to setup between bows. One of the best features is that when you are setting it up for a bow you only adjust one side to fit the riser. I believe the only other press that comes close to this ease would be a linear. I just love this thing.


----------



## gad

To where the best belongs: TTT


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## arrowshooters

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Off to the club in the morning with instructions to "bring the Boa". Looks like no one wants to use the club press anymore, can't say I blame them, I wouldn't press my bows with anything else.


----------



## arrowshooters

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## arrowshooters

bump


----------



## sagecreek

Me likey! lain:


----------



## arrowshooters

up up up


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## sdavis

well i just got off the phone with frank to order a few more accesories for my press. all i have to say if you dont have a bow a constrictor get one its the best press i have ever used and frank is awesome to deal with top notch guy. thats a nice set up arrowshooters


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt please


----------



## jobow81

back ttt please


----------



## arrowshooters

bump bump bump


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt please


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

From Buckeye Archery Solutions to all you out there who love our great sport. Have a very safe and Happy Thanksgiving! 

KEEP SHOOTIN STRAIGHT & PRESSIN ON !!!


----------



## jobow81

DBLlungIT said:


> From Buckeye Archery Solutions to all you out there who love our great sport. Have a very safe and Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> KEEP SHOOTIN STRAIGHT & PRESSIN ON !!!


here, here. thanks.


----------



## jobow81

here, here. Thanks man. U2. the creator of the Bow-A-constrictor has spoken. I am not worthy. I am not worthy.


----------



## arrowshooters

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt4td


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Now what ?!?!?!?!?!?! My turn:

TTT


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## arrowshooters

GOD (Frank) I LOVE THIS PRESS!


----------



## DBLlungIT

arrowshooters said:


> GOD (Frank) I LOVE THIS PRESS!


 HEY THATS GREAT BUD! I'm glad you like it. I kind of Knew you would. 
Enjoy it for a long time & don't worry, your not going to wear it out. 
Your grand kids will enjoy it to keeping their own & gramps bow super tuned.

"PRESS ON & SHOOT STRAIGHT"


Frank


----------



## NSSCOTT

hey guy's i have a few questions for ya,first off i had my press now for a while and absolutly love it, i have the quick tune and draw as well but i'm just a little unsure about drawing bows with it,i have done a few no problem what so ever but have any of you had any issues with what so ever. also have have you guy's pressed any crossbows with any issues with that?


----------



## DBLlungIT

well i will let the folks out there who have my press and the quick draw & tune accessory to comment further on this topic as its not really fair for me to but i'll kick it off for ya. yeah - i did have one rather interesting problem with mine in january while demonstrating it at the ata show. i cant tell you how many jaws i had to scrape off the floor when they watched me take my various bow's to full draw "after i compressed it" and then showing them how the safety/semi automatic lock down held it even trying to make it malfunction in the middle of the power stroke. actually i think one person may have wet themselves. i thought the look was omg what the [email protected]&^% did he just do but i think that person ordered one so who knows - it may have just been the excitment of knowing the day's are over for having to take a bow from a press to a drawing board and back again several times before its timed. 

one thing you have to do is make sure you do not try to take a bow to full draw without a set d-loop or knock sets on either side of the knocking point. i think step 1 covers that base. d-loops are ideal because a set d-loop holds very well but i don't hook up to the actual d-loop. of the two (string vs.d-loop) its the weak link but is needed to maintain that safety factor keeping the hook in the sweet spot. piece of cake really. i may be wrong here but i don't think there are many who have used theirs a lot more than i have. i do think the dealer i just set up sunday in my local area may end up using his more than i do. "gad" may also - he works on a lot of bows to. 

as for crossbows i still haven't found one that i couldn't press. poundage doesn't matter and ata doesn't either - nor does how parallel limb it is. for a lot of crossbows you will need the new bypass choker that is used for mainly non parallel limb bows. let me know if i didn't send you a set. i have been sending those out to dealers that have my press that ordered a press after i made that accessory available. ok - i'll shut up and let anyone else add their two cents now but seriously - if you have any concerns at all please dont hesitate to contact me and i will help you achieve the most out of your equipment and shore up your comfort level if needed. 
thanks,
>>>---> shoot straight
frank


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

NSSCOTT said:


> hey guy's i have a few questions for ya,first off i had my press now for a while and absolutly love it, i have the quick tune and draw as well but i'm just a little unsure about drawing bows with it,i have done a few no problem what so ever but have any of you had any issues with what so ever. also have have you guy's pressed any crossbows with any issues with that?


I haven´t pressed crossbows, since the crossbows that I have are recurves excaliburs. But yesterday night I was tunning my katera with the quick draw acessory and I can´t say anything but the best of this great acessory. I will take pictures tonight and put on this thread tomorrow. Stay tunned.


----------



## jim46ok

DBLlungIT said:


> Thanks - Great to hear that. Coming from the maker of the KWIK-SHOOTER that means a lot. And what a one two punch for a shop.
> 
> SHOOT STRAIGHT & good luck to all this season,
> 
> Frank


Frank, I trust you are staying busy? ha ha ha....You created a whole new Vocation! I am pleased to hear of your continued success and THANKS for the kind comment about the *KWIK-SHOOTER.*.... it and the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR are, in fact, the "ONE-TWO" punch in our operation......HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. You got that right about a one two punch. Press & Tune and then go to the KWIK-SHOOTER and go for same arrow same hole and you can keep track of any timing issues at each shot. Happy Holidays to all. 



jim46ok said:


> Frank, I trust you are staying busy? ha ha ha....You created a whole new Vocation! I am pleased to hear of your continued success and THANKS for the kind comment about the *KWIK-SHOOTER.*.... it and the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR are, in fact, the "ONE-TWO" punch in our operation......HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Athens Exceed 300*

Sweet and easy with total control (37"ATA. 3170)
View attachment 945682


----------



## DBLlungIT

*BENEFITS of the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR & QUICK DRAW & TUNE Team*

YES ITS FOR REAL. PRESS IT, TAKE IT TO FULL DRAW AND TIME IT IF NEEDED "BEFORE TAKING BACK TO STATIC LOAD & REMOVING FROM THE PRESS". ANY IDEA HOW MUCH TIME THAT SAVES YOU THAT YOU CAN USE TO DO OTHER THINGS - LIKE WORK ON MORE BOWS , SHOOT, SIGHT IN, HUNT??? Great for Binary, two cam, cam & 1/2 and can even work great with single cam bows for playing with cam lean. 

Your looking at:
PRESS 488.00
BYPASS ACCESSORY 35.00 (bypass cams & puts point load at the axle if needed)
STAND W/ UNDER TRAY 131.00 + tray 
END TRAY SET 35.00 ea / 75.00 set
QUICK DRAW & TUNE ACCESSORY 210.00

For the sake of mentioning you will notice that my (awesome) Exceed 300 is 70lbs - 71.7actual. It takes 26.5 / 28 lbs to draw it with my Quick Draw & Tune "while in the power stroke". Now thats easy. You can slap a scale on there and check draw weight, draw length, let off - holding weight, cam lean, timing, peep rotation and more with one draw. Hope this clears some things up. Pic's arent great but I think you get the picture. 








View attachment 945725
View attachment 945726
View attachment 945727


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Forgot*

Clamp on lights, 7.99 ea @ WALL MART. I havent moved them once since I clamped them on. Sweet.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Special note !!!*

People very frequently ask me this question and I should have addressed this in the post with the three pic's above but I didn't think about it then but I will take care of that now OK. 

So here goes.

Q = But Frank - do you have to take off draw stops with your press? 

A= NEVER HAS THE BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR PRESS EVER HAD TO REMOVE A SINGLE DRAW STOP. IN FACT, THE ATHENS EXCEED 300 PICTURED ABOVE IS A DOUBLE DRAW STOP BOW. IT WAS PRESSED WITH THE POINT LOAD JUST BELOW THE AXLES AND TAKEN TO FULL DRAW AND BACK DOWN AGAIN AND I NEVER TOUCHED THE DRAW STOPS. true story.


----------



## DBLlungIT

PRESSING THE MAITLAND ZEUS 31/70 37.62" ATA. Folks - the riser is 36" by itself. 

Cake walk.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Does anyone make a 6" ATA bow? Didnt think so but if they did I would have it even if it was just for demonstrations. So - no ATA limitations whatsoever & no poundage limitations. Just Bring it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Perfect press, if I didn't already have one it would be on my Christmas list.


----------



## arrowshooters

ttt


----------



## NSSCOTT

Hey Frank

I think my question was misunderstood thats my fault the way i worded it,any how to prefectly clear i love the press the quick tune and draw and everything else about it.it is the best press by far and it ain't going anywhere....
when i asked about the quick tune and draw i didn't mean it... thats worth it's weight in gold,what i ment was with the bows them selfs, most bows have a flat or flatter riser design just in from the limb so it's easy to bring the fingers in on the riser to support it when you want to use the quick tune draw,i know on the bear bows you can support them through the last cut out in the riser, but look at some some of the pse stuff,brute,axe 6 etc and some of the other bows out there that have a really big curve in the riser,in that case where do you support the riser ,do you still support them on the inside of the riser or do you default to the last cut out in the riser its self.thats what i'm unsure about.. is there any bows out there you should not use it on? i never heard of any but it's worth asking.

thanks scott


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Good news*

My new (long over due website) is under construction now. This is exciting - your all going to like this when its all done -Trust me. Until that time feel free to email me at 

[email protected] and i will continue to give each and every person their own personal greeting with pricing and more pictures. I may then start a new thread but will become an AT sponsor as well. 

"Keep pressing on & shooting straight"

Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT

*BENEFITS of the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR & QUICK DRAW & TUNE Team*

YES ITS FOR REAL. PRESS IT, TAKE IT TO FULL DRAW AND TIME THE CAMS IT IF NEEDED "BEFORE TAKING BACK TO STATIC LOAD & REMOVING FROM THE PRESS". ANY IDEA HOW MUCH TIME THAT SAVES YOU THAT YOU CAN USE TO DO OTHER THINGS - LIKE WORK ON MORE BOWS , SHOOT, SIGHT IN, HUNT??? Great for Binary, two cam, cam & 1/2 and can even work great with single cam bows for playing with cam lean.

Your looking at:
PRESS 488.00
BYPASS ACCESSORY 35.00 (bypass cams & puts point load at the axle if needed)
STAND W/ UNDER TRAY 131.00 + tray
END TRAY SET 35.00 ea / 75.00 set
QUICK DRAW & TUNE ACCESSORY 210.00

For the sake of mentioning you will notice that my (awesome) Exceed 300 is 70lbs - 71.7actual. It takes 26.5 / 28 lbs to draw it with my Quick Draw & Tune "while in the power stroke". Now thats easy and you never have to remove draw stops. This Exceed has double draw stops. You can also slap a scale on there and check draw weight, draw length, let off - holding weight, cam lean, timing, peep rotation and more with one simple draw. Hope this clears some things up. Pic's arent great but I think you get the picture.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Want variety? Ok*

PRESSING THE MAITLAND ZEUS 31/70 37.62" ATA. Folks - the riser is 36" by itself.

Cake walk.


----------



## gad

*Time for more pics...*

Sorry for the long awaited. Here is my hoyt katera being pressed and also on the draw board. Check and see that I am using a good reinforcement on the dloop, just in case the dloops decides to break. Great tool. That is the fastest way you can install new cables and string, and tune your bow. Believe me, this tools worth every penny you invest on it:










Dloop reinforcement:









After full draw, top cam draw stop reaching the cable:









Bottom cam draw stop reaching the cable too:


----------



## DBLlungIT

Funny you ask that question about if there are any bows out there that you dont want to use the QUICK DRAW & TUNE on. I use to think single cam's were bows that you never need to use this accessory on. Well I dont know of a single cam that doesnt have a yoke cable. And the yoke cable is on the idler wheel end as we all know. Well the idler pully is sometimes an under rated component of a single cam bow and should be tuned to be parallel with the string at static but some single cam idler pullly's need to be tuned to be parallel at full draw. 

Now - the PSE Xforce style (love my hf cam) needs to be pressed so that the Bottom Pivot Rods are through the end hole of the riser and tight to the ends works best if the QUICK DRAW & TUNE is going to take it to full draw. The main thing here is that you just dont take any bow to full draw in this accessory with those Pivot rods at the end of the limb cups and setting against the limbs. That just creates an unnecessary pinching effect and lets face it - todays bows are not cheap so why stress limbs. That being said I havent found a bow that I couldnt take to full draw with it under this guidline so I hope that helps a bit if there was ever a grey area looming. Also as for the Xforce line I have to say that those timing marks make very easy work for timing so I rarely ever use the QUICK DRAW & Tune on it and the top cam likes to be tuned parallel to the string at static so that eliminates a lot of work right there to. Hope this helps.





NSSCOTT said:


> Hey Frank
> 
> I think my question was misunderstood thats my fault the way i worded it,any how to prefectly clear i love the press the quick tune and draw and everything else about it.it is the best press by far and it ain't going anywhere....
> when i asked about the quick tune and draw i didn't mean it... thats worth it's weight in gold,what i ment was with the bows them selfs, most bows have a flat or flatter riser design just in from the limb so it's easy to bring the fingers in on the riser to support it when you want to use the quick tune draw,i know on the bear bows you can support them through the last cut out in the riser, but look at some some of the pse stuff,brute,axe 6 etc and some of the other bows out there that have a really big curve in the riser,in that case where do you support the riser ,do you still support them on the inside of the riser or do you default to the last cut out in the riser its self.thats what i'm unsure about.. is there any bows out there you should not use it on? i never heard of any but it's worth asking.
> 
> thanks scott


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## arrowshooters

bump


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

back from S. Texas. TTT


----------



## arrowshooters

bump


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## arrowshooters

bump


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt. great pics folks


----------



## jobow81

hey Frank. Merry Christmas to you and everybody on archery talk. GOD bless


----------



## arrowshooters

Me To! Merry Christmas Frank.


----------



## sr77

Frank, can you pm me and let me know what a press like this will cost. I tried the email link and it would not work for me.



thank you,


Shane


----------



## jobow81

sr77 said:


> Frank, can you pm me and let me know what a press like this will cost. I tried the email link and it would not work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you,
> 
> 
> Shane



Your looking at:
PRESS 488.00
BYPASS ACCESSORY 35.00 (bypass cams & puts point load at the axle if needed)
STAND W/ UNDER TRAY 131.00 + tray
END TRAY SET 35.00 ea / 75.00 set
QUICK DRAW & TUNE ACCESSORY 210.00

here you go man. He has the price list on the near top of this page


----------



## double o

I called Frank earlier today to place my order. One heck of a guy and fun to talk to. I cant wait to get the press.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you my friend. You will be taming your and your buddies bows "with a grin" in no time. 






double o said:


> I called Frank earlier today to place my order. One heck of a guy and fun to talk to. I cant wait to get the press.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Frank I use the quick draw and tune on Single cams all the time...I use then to time the rests...Saves a ton of time, I get it right first time out every time...I can see whats happening all the way through the draw cycle and not wear my arm out...I use it to check draw lengths also...If I didnt have it I would have to have somone else look at my draw arrow...

The qiuck draw and tune is priceless



DBLlungIT said:


> Funny you ask that question about if there are any bows out there that you dont want to use the QUICK DRAW & TUNE on. I use to think single cam's were bows that you never need to use this accessory on. Well I dont know of a single cam that doesnt have a yoke cable. And the yoke cable is on the idler wheel end as we all know. Well the idler pully is sometimes an under rated component of a single cam bow and should be tuned to be parallel with the string at static but some single cam idler pullly's need to be tuned to be parallel at full draw.


----------



## DBLlungIT

thanks for bringing that up and a very good point here that i should have emphasized more on earlier but i was stuck on the cams i guess. i may include something like this on my new website demonstration but studying how a fall away rest reacts through the draw cycle is a nice benefit. you can get the drop cables dialed in perfectly and in the case of the very popular limb driver rest you can see exactly how and where the launcher is reacting as you very slowly and effortlessly draw back down to either at compressed or static. its a very simple one person operation which is huge whether in a pro shop environment or a do it yourself super-tuner. 




ex-wolverine said:


> Frank I use the quick draw and tune on Single cams all the time...I use then to time the rests...Saves a ton of time, I get it right first time out every time...I can see whats happening all the way through the draw cycle and not wear my arm out...I use it to check draw lengths also...If I didnt have it I would have to have somone else look at my draw arrow...
> 
> The qiuck draw and tune is priceless


----------



## jaredc

I just ordered this press the other day and Frank was very easy to deal with. I bought this press after speaking with ex-wolverine who speaks very highly of Frank's product....I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jaredc said:


> I just ordered this press the other day and Frank was very easy to deal with. I bought this press after speaking with ex-wolverine who speaks very highly of Frank's product....I can't wait to try it out.


You are in for a treat, pressing any bow is easy and safe with this press. Makes tuning and setting up bows a lot more fun.


----------



## gad

Merry Christmas to you all ! TTT !


----------



## jobow81

ttt. Jesus is the MAN!!!!!! Merry Christmas.


----------



## B-A-S

AMEN and Merry Christmas to all of you out there!!! No matter what press your using or what bow you shoot or who your sponsors are. We're all here because he first sponsored us and its him who is rooting us all on and wants us to shoot straight. I just build a press that can help us stay tuned and shoot an arrow straight. So - press on and shoot straight out there my friends!!! But remember the reason for the season. 

Frank S
B-A-S






jobow81 said:


> ttt. Jesus is the MAN!!!!!! Merry Christmas.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## Tommy83

B-A-S said:


> AMEN and Merry Christmas to all of you out there!!! No matter what press your using or what bow you shoot or who your sponsors are. We're all here because he first sponsored us and its him who is rooting us all on and wants us to shoot straight. I just build a press that can help us stay tuned and shoot an arrow straight. So - press on and shoot straight out there my friends!!! But remember the reason for the season.
> 
> Frank S
> B-A-S


Amen Frank! And Merry CHRISTmas to you as well!
- Tom


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Good Morning Bow-A-Consrictor Nation!! I am getting close to ordering my press. I was talking to Frank most of the night last night through E-mails. The guy was answering e-mails after 11:00 PM. What awesome customer service!! I can't wait to get my new machine!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Good Morning Bow-A-Constrictor Nation !!!??? LOL. I got this message on my BlackBerry this morning and had a laugh all day. Thanks, made my day. This business keeps me going no doubt and I do the best I can to get reply's and information out there in between fabricating and assembling to those that need it. And that's besides a full time construction job. So until I go full time at this, late nights are the norm around here. Bottom line is I do this because I love making life safer & easier for guys working on bows. Girls to by the way - cant leave them out. So - until tonight, peace out. Got a hot one to box up to ship to British Columbia tomorrow. Pressin on !!!




Hanover Hydro said:


> Good Morning Bow-A-Consrictor Nation!! I am getting close to ordering my press. I was talking to Frank most of the night last night through E-mails. The guy was answering e-mails after 11:00 PM. What awesome customer service!! I can't wait to get my new machine!!


----------



## VA Vince

Frank, could you email me a price for the press. I didnt want to go through 40 pages and saw someone post some prices, is that for everything? I would like the press,stand and if you have it, draw board attachment.
[email protected]

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Just ordered mine tonight!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Folks - we just added another SUPER TUNER TONIGHT !!! WELCOME TO THE TEAM!!! 

"Pressin On" 







Hanover Hydro said:


> Just ordered mine tonight!


----------



## DBLlungIT

pm sent.


Hanover Hydro said:


> Just ordered mine tonight!


----------



## double o

TTT can't wait till I get mine.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

*Happy new year*

Happy new year bow-a-nation!!!
View attachment 965525


----------



## Tommy83

Happy New Year everyone! 
I am helping Frank build his new and improved website for his incredible Bow-A-Constrictor Bow Press. 
We would both LOVE to have your testimonials about the press. 
If you want your testimonial to appear on the new site, please send your testimonial and any pictures of your setup to: 
[email protected]
Thanks!
Tom


----------



## arrowshooters

Bump for Frank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

wow, i see you already have a boa, and your still getting mine. thats pretty cool. but i el no like that kind. i just borowed part of its name for mine. and mine will work better on your bow. true story. lol








Hanover Hydro said:


> Happy new year bow-a-nation!!!
> View attachment 965525


----------



## trex1210

I am part of the boa nation.....my wife bought me mine for Christmas!!! I have to say it is unreal.

I have pressed a monster 7, switchback, general, and horton crossbow so far. Once you get the hang of it, it is really easy. I am hoping to get the drawing attachment in the near future.

If you are on the fence about buying one, go for it you will not be disappointed.


----------



## DBLlungIT

BINGO !!! THANK YOU & WELCOME TO THE TEAM !

I was going to contact you to see if you liked your Christmas gift from your wife. Now I know. Let me know if there is anything else I can do for you. 

As I said - everything new has a learning curve and this one will be a pretty short one. 






trex1210 said:


> I am part of the boa nation.....my wife bought me mine for Christmas!!! I have to say it is unreal.
> 
> I have pressed a monster 7, switchback, general, and horton crossbow so far. Once you get the hang of it, it is really easy. I am hoping to get the drawing attachment in the near future.
> 
> If you are on the fence about buying one, go for it you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Good afternoon BOW-A-NATION!!!


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

Ttt


----------



## double o

Ttt for a great guy and an awsome press I love mine.


----------



## jobow81

Ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## Hanover Hydro

I think mine is coming pretty soon! Sounds like we are just a few parts away! :teeth:


----------



## double o

Hanover Hydro said:


> I think mine is coming pretty soon! Sounds like we are just a few parts away! :teeth:


I know the wait will drive you nuts but you wont be disappointed. I've only had mine for a week and have gotten plenty of buisness from freinds.:cheers:


----------



## jobow81

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt please


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*The Monster 6 / checking timing with the QD&T Accessory*

For those that may be confused at a glance and haven't read through the pages here. The vertical component is my QUICK DRAW & TUNE ACCESSORY. You don't have to get this accessory when purchasing but for a pro shop that has a value on time just think of having a press that can safely press "all compound bows" and just put that on the back burned for now. Then lets just say you have to change out limbs or put new strings and/or cables on. Or lets say you just want to check timing. All you do is press the bow and remember now that the bow is already pressed just like this one was before I took it to a few stages of partial draw and then to full draw. Once you determine that you need to twist cables all you do is just grab the rope again and simply disengage the semi-automatic lock down and allow it to slowly draw it back down. Trust me its crazy easy. And that's exactly where you start saving your time because remember - its already pressed so twist the cables and take it back up to partial or full draw and check it again for timing.

You can do this several times within a minute or so. Oh and the staff is telescopic and can adjust up high enough to include a scale on it to. Read up in previous pages from customers that have this press and QD&T combo. Its time to be safe and more efficient folks so we can be shooting more or just turn those bow's back over to our customers faster and many times while they wait right there for it. Any questions? For a greeting with complete pricing please just email me at [email protected]. The website updates are progressing BTY. (Sorry for the terrible pic's but you'll enjoy the equipment - plus its guaranteed)


----------



## DBLlungIT

*2010, 80 lb ELITE GT-500*

Like in the arms of its mother...


----------



## DBLlungIT

I should have explained why the one picture shows the bow upside down. Thats the first step to adjust the Bottom pivot rod spacing for set up. You just let gravity hold it to adjust and then flip it up and bungee it in so you can adjust the Torque Arm Assemblies. Its pretty quick work actually. But its safe and that's what its all about. I take that very seriously and designed it in the press. Yep - your welcome.


----------



## gad

DBLlungIT said:


> I should have explained why the one picture shows the bow upside down. Thats the first step to adjust the Bottom pivot rod spacing for set up. You just let gravity hold it to adjust and then flip it up and bungee it in so you can adjust the Torque Arm Assemblies. Its pretty quick work actually. But its safe and that's what its all about. I take that very seriously and designed it in the press. Yep - your welcome.


Great as always my brother.
TTT


----------



## Longbow42

Looks great!


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Will it do a crossbow?*

Just as easy as anything else really. Folks - this is the crossbow that my presses get tested with prior to shipping. It is a 165 lb Jennings. The most stress you can put on a press is with a high poundage & non parallel limb crossbow. That is why I use it, its perfect for the task. 

Shown here is the crossbow being pressed with the Bypass Choker which I designed for all of the the non parallel limb bows. You will notice that the outside adjustable finger's are off and the permanent finger that is left ther all alone is just along for the ride. That's the versatility that this press brings and for what its worth I haven't found a crossbow that I cant press either. Any questions?


----------



## jobow81

dad gum dude. nice pics. I LOVE MY PRESS!


----------



## 2X Lung

Back up top for a GREAT press!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Okay, I'll up ya one. Back up to the top for a lot of great BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR customers out there!


----------



## 2X Lung

We're all just part of the BOW-A-NATION!!! :grouphug:


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## gad

TTT again !


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Why - is that...*

An invasion?


----------



## arrowshooters

bump bump bump


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## nXXo

a Free Bump! for my friend Frank and the best bow Press


----------



## DBLlungIT

*New kid on the block*

Hey - we cant leave Alpine out. 

As Cake as anything else I guess. Go figure - No matter what I load in the press - "It Yawns"  :wink:


----------



## gad

Nice photo Studio brother ! That´s what I call as a organized bow shop ! And, yes, this bow shop has the very best bow press available. So: TTT.


----------



## upserman

Is your new web site up and running yet. I tried the link on page one and it did not work.

Thanks


----------



## Hanover Hydro

I have to hand it to you Frank. I have had a few weeks to use this press and it is a real breeze. I used the draw attachment tonight for the first time to check timing on my new NBA Cyborg. It makes life so much easier than pressing, letting down, taking to draw board, pressing, add a twist, let down, draw board etc. etc. I am truly impressed with this design. It has everything you need to do any job in a jiffy. For the first time I was actually able to get at my cams to remove cables and strings because the fingers weren't in the way. I look forward to completing the set when my side trays are complete. Thanks for building such an awesome machine Frank.


----------



## Tommy83

The website is currently under wraps until it's completely done. When this thread was started it was a different site. 
Frank has a lot of good stuff in the works and has decided to completely re design the site, so the site that was open back on page one is no longer around.

Keep the site www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com in your bookmarks though. 
We will be posting up here when the new site is up and ready for business! 
We assure you that when it opens you will be able to see the Bow-A-Constrictor in all its glory...


----------



## Ghost 133

Hanover Hydro said:


> I have to hand it to you Frank. I have had a few weeks to use this press and it is a real breeze. I used the draw attachment tonight for the first time to check timing on my new NBA Cyborg. It makes life so much easier than pressing, letting down, taking to draw board, pressing, add a twist, let down, draw board etc. etc. I am truly impressed with this design. It has everything you need to do any job in a jiffy. For the first time I was actually able to get at my cams to remove cables and strings because the fingers weren't in the way. I look forward to completing the set when my side trays are complete. Thanks for building such an awesome machine Frank.


Well Jeff I got one on the way too.


----------



## Tommy83

I just saw the pic of the Invasion... That's just showing off Frank. ;-)


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Ghost 133 said:


> Well Jeff I got one on the way too.


You will absolutely love it! I told Kyle he could use one too. The draw attachment is really handy.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*End Tray update*

For those of you that are waiting for end trays or have orders coming soon that included end trays:

I expected the run of "re-finished" trays back from the powder coater this weekend and I did get them back. Only problem is they destroyed them this time by baking them to break down the bad powder coating and then sand blasting them while they were still hot and laying in some big crate. They can't even be used now. I was a bit stunned when I found out and I will load a picture of this mess to show you but i have orders to box up today first. I will have to back order them again now but I will fill those back orders as soon as possible. On the bright side we will all still be able to press on until I build another run and get them out to you guys. Best I can do. Its unfortunate but in this business those things can happen and all you can do is roll with it and move forward. Thank you all for your support and patience. 

Frank


----------



## gad

A "Luminous" to the top !


----------



## DBLlungIT

Making progress. New End Trays comming along. Should be sending the new run in for powder coating this weekend.


----------



## gad

ttt.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

THERE IS GOING TO BE A END TRAY ASSEMBLY PARTY HERE THIS WEEKEND. I will start to shipping out back ordered End Trays next week starting first with those who have been waiting the longest. Thank you all for your support and patience through this. 

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## double o

Good to hear Frank.

I can't wait.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## arrowshooters

Hey Frank. Just bumpin'.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## mtn3531

Just got off the phone with Frank and ordered one for the shop. Looking forward to getting it here!


----------



## Tommy83

You are going to love how easy this press makes it to do all your bow maintenance and tuning. I was, and continue to be amazed.


----------



## double o

mtn3531 said:


> Just got off the phone with Frank and ordered one for the shop. Looking forward to getting it here!


Sweet welcome to the family.:tongue:


----------



## wildernessflyer

Ib4Hoyt said:


> try typeee it ineee,,workeee for meeee


Try cop-eee, paste-eee....mo' bedda. :wink: 

Site unreachable today, though...under construction.


----------



## DBLlungIT

TTT - For bar none the best Customer Team in the industry. Pressin On!


----------



## DBLlungIT

BTW - Several End Tray Back orders going out by Friday.


----------



## jobow81

Ttt


----------



## gad

BFAM´s Team ! (how about Frank ?)


----------



## double o

DBLlungIT said:


> THERE IS GOING TO BE A END TRAY ASSEMBLY PARTY HERE THIS WEEKEND. I will start to shipping out back ordered End Trays next week starting first with those who have been waiting the longest. Thank you all for your support and patience through this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Frank


I recieved my end trays today. Thanks Frank they were worth the wait.


----------



## 2X Lung

Hello Frank!!! Hope things are going well for you!! Still lovin' my press when I get time to use it!! lol

Craig


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT :smile:


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hey Frank, now that you have re-invented the bow press why don't you put your mind to work and do the same for a bow vice. I can't find one that looks right beside my Bow-A-Constrictor.


----------



## Cards

Where do you order one of these ??? I cant find them anywhere


----------



## double o

Cards said:


> Where do you order one of these ??? I cant find them anywhere


Here is Franks email address he will get you all the info you need. [email protected]


----------



## double o

Cards said:


> Where do you order one of these ??? I cant find them anywhere


This is Franks page. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=121801


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## gad

ttT


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Recent orders*

Hi folks!!! General information for recent orders from 3-15-11 to present. I am sending your presses in for powder coating this weekend. I will also have some extra sets from this run ready for new orders to come in. I was set back a little by a hernia surgery two weeks ago but with the help of a very good "mechanic" friend he helped me keep things rolling and was able to actually get a little ahead by having extra sets ready to go when they come back from getting powder coated. FYI - Those extra presses are selling fast but if you get your orders in now the wait wont be so long this time around. Thanks and shoot straight out there. Tournament season is coming around fast. Best of luck to all of you. 

Frank


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Sorry to hear about the hernia Frank, get well mate.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks brother. It was pretty rough at first but i can tell you this: I have a new found respect for all women who have c-sections to bring a child into this world. This was a bug bite in comparrison. But we're pressin on again hot and heavy. Shhhh - dont tell my doctor.


----------



## deerhunter81

Love your press....wish that I could afford one! I thought that I would bring the pricing and info to the top! 

BENEFITS of the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR & QUICK DRAW & TUNE Team

YES ITS FOR REAL. PRESS IT, TAKE IT TO FULL DRAW AND TIME IT IF NEEDED "BEFORE TAKING BACK TO STATIC LOAD & REMOVING FROM THE PRESS". ANY IDEA HOW MUCH TIME THAT SAVES YOU THAT YOU CAN USE TO DO OTHER THINGS - LIKE WORK ON MORE BOWS , SHOOT, SIGHT IN, HUNT??? Great for Binary, two cam, cam & 1/2 and can even work great with single cam bows for playing with cam lean.

Your looking at:
PRESS 488.00
BYPASS ACCESSORY 35.00 (bypass cams & puts point load at the axle if needed)
STAND W/ UNDER TRAY 131.00 + tray
END TRAY SET 35.00 ea / 75.00 set
QUICK DRAW & TUNE ACCESSORY 210.00

For the sake of mentioning you will notice that my (awesome) Exceed 300 is 70lbs - 71.7actual. It takes 26.5 / 28 lbs to draw it with my Quick Draw & Tune "while in the power stroke". Now thats easy. You can slap a scale on there and check draw weight, draw length, let off - holding weight, cam lean, timing, peep rotation and more with one draw. Hope this clears some things up. Pic's arent great but I think you get the picture.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for bringing it up to the top. I see you copied and pasted an earlier post of mine, which is just fine, except that there has been a price revision on the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory. It is now at 215.00, not 210.00 as it was previously. Things are going up so allow me to elaborate more on this while on the topic. Some of my steel has gone up three times and is now 20% higher than it was a short time ago so more items are bound to eventually change. All of the hardware ie: nuts, bolts, washers and plastics are going the same route also but I am trying to do my best to keep steady on the prices as long as I can by buying larger quantities but even that is becoming a futile effort lately. This press may look simple but the amount of work and material that goes into it would surprise most people. It does me to and I designed it. In fact the gentleman that helped me fabricate these last couple weeks (while recovering) commented that he thought that the press looked like there wasn't much to them plus simple and easy to put together, then he said "until i helped you fabricate some and assemble them". 

We all know what the gas prices are doing. Everything is connected to it in one way or another. Steel, plastics, cardboard and wood - all of which are what it takes to put this press into your shop or home. I'll say it for you. Cardboard and wood? Yes - its shrink wrapped to "plywood" to lock it all into place to keep it safe while being handled like a pinball going through the shipping process and yes in a heavy duty "cardboard" box. Ok but plastic? Would you believe that there are 28 various size plastic tubing plugs that go into a fully loaded press - plus the crank knob? Its all controlled by gas prices just like everything else we buy. But we are doing everything we can do to keep pressing on and continue to offer a very unique and highly versatile press that you will be proud to own and put to use.

For complete pricing and more information its easier if you just email me direct at [email protected]

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## mtn3531

ttt hope you are feeling better Frank. Got your email about my press being in the batch coming back from the powder coater. I cannot wait!!!


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes. Them boys got the whole run done. I was proud of them. I picked up a good 1000 lbs of PRIME USDA BOA - NATION stock today boys and girls. I start another run tomorrow and start assembly for shipment. But picking up whole run's of freshly powder coated parts is like picking up your kid after they were away at summer camp for a couple weeks. Then assembly is like getting them ready to go back to school. lol. Point is - I want to get them presses to you as much as you want to get them. So yes - I'm feeling much better now. Thanks. But I have to try to sleep knowing them parts are still out there in the back of my truck screaming to get put together. Big Weekend here.


----------



## jobow81

ttt for the bow-a-constrictor


----------



## DBLlungIT

Presses are rolling out. I have notified those that can expect theirs to ship this week and will do the same over the weekend for next weeks orders to ship. Thanks folks. Pressin on. Shoot straight out there!


----------



## mtn3531

mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. can't wait to get my hands on this beast. I'll be the envy of every shop around


----------



## gad

Ttt bfam


----------



## mtn3531

TTT....man, this thing is a tank! I love how you can press the bow with one finger on the crank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

emails sent out to those getting presses shipped to next week. "pressin on"


----------



## DBLlungIT

pssst - you got the QD&T accessory, you can even do it with no fingers on the crank if you wanted to. again - if you wanted to. that accessory can be a set of helping hands for you if you need it to be. 




mtn3531 said:


> TTT....man, this thing is a tank! I love how you can press the bow with one finger on the crank.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

Best press bump


----------



## DBLlungIT

presses being shipped today for those that i email last week.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

presses going out tomorrow for those that were notified for this weeks shipments. thanks a lot. shoot straight.


----------



## DBLlungIT

ttt


----------



## perrys no peep

Bow-a-constrictor Bow press is the only way to go, Made in USA!


----------



## xxForceTenxx

Sent an e-mail this morning for further info on this. Looks like a good product. I'm just getting into bow tuning and if it's something that fits my needs (non-pro, home use), and budget, I'm certainly interested.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## WKH2213

Any idea when the website will be back up?
Want to get one of these, just want to look at the options first


----------



## xxForceTenxx

xxForceTenxx said:


> Sent an e-mail this morning for further info on this. Looks like a good product. I'm just getting into bow tuning and if it's something that fits my needs (non-pro, home use), and budget, I'm certainly interested.


I'll be buying one once I get some money freed up. However, there is one thing that is going to pose a problem for me: height. My ceiling in my work area (basement) is 73" tall. In order to use all accessories, you need 7'6". So, I'm going to have to figure something out if we stay in the house before buying (we're considering moving in the near future).


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yeah thats a pretty low clg. my friend. It can be done but you would be sitting on a chair to use it if you have the QD&T loaded and you would also have to take off any long stabs.


----------



## DBLlungIT

its coming fairly soon. I can email the information if you want. [email protected]






WKH2213 said:


> Any idea when the website will be back up?
> Want to get one of these, just want to look at the options first


----------



## xxForceTenxx

DBLlungIT said:


> Yeah thats a pretty low clg. my friend. It can be done but you would be sitting on a chair to use it if you have the QD&T loaded and you would also have to take off any long stabs.


One of the drawbacks to buying an older home, I guess. Causes many more issues such as workout room, server rack, etc. Not to mention headaches from slamming head into air duct work and plumbing... ukey:

Stab length, and seated work isn't much of an issue. Would take a bit to get used to but I've done it with other similar work. 

Thanks again for the info via e-mail.


----------



## 2X Lung

ttt - Great press, Great customer service!!!


----------



## thirdhandman

jobow81 said:


> I feel I need to share this information to archery community about the need for better bow presses. I got the idea to buy this bow press called the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR from my buddy who has one. Check this out, you can fold it up like a transformer and put it in your bow case! It's portable! I use it when i go on hunting trips and 3-D tournaments and others used it when they needed it as well as use it at home. It can also press any bow on the market, from the x-force to crossbows!!!! Any bow. Thank you Frank Schneider for making such a great product. Check out his web site at buckeyearcherysolutions.com.
> It's about time somebody came out with such a versatile press. People have tried and failed. I was going to buy an EZ press, then I realized first the cost, then we all know electric motors don't last forever and got to thinking i will be putting my one thousand dollar bow rigs in that thing that presses from the tips of the limbs only! no riser support.
> Again, this press is the answer for all bows and especially parallel limb design. Frank is very knowledgable about archery, not bad for an ohio boy. Made this southern boy impressed.


 Could not have said it better!!!!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

2X Lung said:


> ttt - Great press, Great customer service!!!


YEAP ! :bump2:


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT :thumbs_up


----------



## jobow81

TGIF bump


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

TTT :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: ukey: :vom: was this way last night.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Things to know*

If a person would get the standard press you will be a little limited to working on bow styles that "do not require the point load to be at the axles". That does not mean you can not work on a parallel limb bow or even a beyond parallel limb bow. It just means that you will have some limitations on bows like the Xforce and Bowtech Center Pivot styles and the Monster and Attack styles. If your going to work on those you will just need to order it with the Bypass Accessory. 

The Bypass Accessory specializes in being universal and it is still very simple to use but is a lot more complicated to fabricate. That is the only reason why it is not standard issue but I do offer it as an affordable 35.00 upgrade when buying it with the the press and it will come installed. In doing so it really makes the press cater more to parallel limb and beyond designs and it does it very well. So to cover all of the the non parallel limb designs again I offer another affordable (25.00) very universal accessory that works directly with the Bypass accessory for a one two punch that covers all of the bases for us. It takes about two seconds to switch from one to the other. 

The pictures of the XForce, Exceed 300 and Attack are with the Bypass Accessory being used to bypass the cam like they need to be. But you can use it to contact the limb under the cam "on bows that allow you to do that". The other two are with the Bypass "Choker" being used on the non parallel limb style of bow that it was intended for. You will see that the Bypass Fingers are just along for the ride on the crossbow and MoJo. 

Why is it called a Choker? What did do when we were kids playing baseball when we used a bat that was to big for us? We Choked up on it so we could use it effectively. That's essentially what the Choker does to the Bypass Accessory. While I'm at it why is the press called the Bow-A-Constrictor? Because just like the snake that I borrowed part of its name from "it constricts under total control". >>>--------> Pressin on.


----------



## jobow81

nice pics Frank. I love my bypass accessory. heck I love my press all together. This is the most versatile press and best press in the world. thanks Frank for your enginuity and professionalism.


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Bump for an awesome press. I use mine religiously and have had ZERO issues with it. What an upgrade from my last press!! Still loving it!!


----------



## arrowshooters

Bump!


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Had mine for nearly a year now and still can't fault it. I can see my grandkids using my press in 20 years time.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## dmaxAl

Hey All,

Woohoo, my first post on AT after lurking for years 

I gotta chip in about Frank and his press. I wanted to do more with my bow's rather than
just shoot them  So I wanted to buy a decent press. Wow, I am not disappointed. 
Great, personal, customer service and he takes the time to explain operation and hints,
even on the phone. Oh and btw, I don't think he actually sleeps, given when I received
some of his emails 
How come there are no double-thumbs-up smiley icons?

Cheers
Al..


----------



## gad

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cappi

all i`m getting is the web site is under construction , with a little pic?


----------



## cappi

"WOW"just caught up with the pics top piece of kit i "need one"


----------



## dmaxAl

gad said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Lol Thanks gad.

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## DBLlungIT

sorry about that. you can email me direct and i can send you all the information if you like. [email protected] 

thanks,





cappi said:


> all i`m getting is the web site is under construction , with a little pic?


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## JDB9818

I just received my Bow A Constrictor this past week. This thing is AWESOME!!!!! Also, you cant beat Frank's customer service, grade A+++++++++++. If you are thinking about a press, give Frank a call.


----------



## kimberlyc63

Close to 2 years as a Bow-a-Constrictor owner and still EXTREMELY happy! Best money we've spent. 
Frank...Steve is really getting a lot of use out of the QD&T. 

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

thats great to hear. thanks for your business. 






kimberlyc63 said:


> Close to 2 years as a Bow-a-Constrictor owner and still EXTREMELY happy! Best money we've spent.
> Frank...Steve is really getting a lot of use out of the QD&T.
> 
> ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## archeryshooter

Franks a good guy with a good product:wink:


----------



## gad

archeryshooter said:


> Franks a good guy with a good product:wink:


Yes !


----------



## DBLlungIT

Back orders are starting to roll out. If you have some accessories that you have been waiting for I am getting most if not all of them out this week. 

One of my big issues happened to be my computer which I thought had a virus but as it turned out had a key component failure due to lightning from some recent storms and I couldnt get to many important files. It took a real good computer person to save them and keep me in business while I borrowed a computer until I replaced it with a new one. I have to learn a new operating system now but that will come with time. Its great to see the continued customer satisfaction out there and that is what keeps me going. Thanks to all for your support. "PRESSIN ON". 

Frank


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

If computers were as reliable as your press they would never break down and would last forever. Keep them rolling out Frank, you're making a lot of people happy.


----------



## jobow81

well said there mate. good day and 2tt


----------



## gad

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> If computers were as reliable as your press they would never break down and would last forever. Keep them rolling out Frank, you're making a lot of people happy.


True. 

So: TTT


----------



## DBLlungIT

thank you sir. thats great to hear. keeping it simple and strong is the key. the second you add electrical components and computer chips to anything things tend to change. keep "pressin on" 







AUSSIEDUDE said:


> If computers were as reliable as your press they would never break down and would last forever. Keep them rolling out Frank, you're making a lot of people happy.


----------



## woodbnek

*Thanks Frank*

I used the Bow-A Constrictor to build up another Bow today. Great piece of gear! I am 100% satisfied. Thanks again.:thumbs_up


----------



## jobow81

Hey woodbnek. since you are from Wasilla, Alaska. tell Sarah Palin she needs one of these presses and give her a great big hug for me


----------



## Rollie83

Ttt


----------



## woodbnek

jobow81 said:


> Hey woodbnek. since you are from Wasilla, Alaska. tell Sarah Palin she needs one of these presses and give her a great big hug for me


"You Betcha"


----------



## DBLlungIT

hey - i appreciate that but all of the thanks has go to you because you first trusted. but when all is said and done it becomes a team anyway. so, we're one big happy team now. "pressin on" 





woodbnek said:


> I used the Bow-A Constrictor to build up another Bow today. Great piece of gear! I am 100% satisfied. Thanks again.:thumbs_up


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

thanks a bunch. bowhanger is a great product to btw. i have them hanging everywhere. 




gad said:


> Yes !


----------



## DBLlungIT

ahhh, the recipient of the first totally gen2 press. glad your still "pressin on". your kids grandchildren will enjoy it to. thanks for your business. 




kimberlyc63 said:


> Close to 2 years as a Bow-a-Constrictor owner and still EXTREMELY happy! Best money we've spent.
> Frank...Steve is really getting a lot of use out of the QD&T.
> 
> ttt


----------



## 2X Lung

Been a satisfied part of the Bow-a-Constrictor Nation now for over a year!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Pressed a Hoyt Carbon Element and a Bowtech Invasion today, too easy.


----------



## DBLlungIT

looking like the machines are getting their reps in and staying in shape which is good. i will be shipping some out this week to eagerly waiting customers. 

i have a sweet new little cnc machined accessory coming out real soon. it can be added to any BOW-A CONSTRICTOR model you already have and if used it will make the press even faster and more effortless than it already is. may sound crazy but its true. stay tuned.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

You got me thinking now Frank, I can't think of any way you could improve your press but I will be eagerly watching this space.


----------



## DBLlungIT

it does make you feel like your cheating somehow at bow doctoring. it did for me anyway, like "it gives simple a new meaning with added speed" 
psst >>>----------------- >>> it just may be the first press to need an IBO rating. lol 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> You got me thinking now Frank, I can't think of any way you could improve your press but I will be eagerly watching this space.


----------



## jobow81

i got my new quick drawn and tune and i luv this thing. Dude, Frank, you da man.


----------



## DBLlungIT

ttt. thanks. git er done.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Good weekend for some scouting and checking cameras. I'll be building parts all weekend and wishing i could shoot a little. Probably a good thing i cant shoot, the shoulder just isnt ready yet. From Bow-A-Nation to all, have a safe and enjoyable Labor Day weekend.


----------



## gad

So, TTT for the best bowpress on the world.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still waiting Frank to see how you can possibly make your press better.


----------



## deadonjon

will this press work on a carnage or an attack bow?


----------



## jobow81

deadonjon said:


> will this press work on a carnage or an attack bow?



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=851027&page=31&highlight=best+press

here you go. scroll down this thread for pics. proofs in the pics. 
PS. it can press any bow. that is why this thing is the cats arse


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt please


----------



## DBLlungIT

I bet your a popular guy these days in your area with timing and tuning bow's with your new Quick Draw & Tune Accessory. 





jobow81 said:


> i got my new quick drawn and tune and i luv this thing. Dude, Frank, you da man.


----------



## Tommy83

I LOVE this press. The quick draw and tune + press combination makes timing and tuning a streamlined process. I can't imagine doing it any other way. Frank - your product is amazing.


----------



## jobow81

DBLlungIT said:


> I bet your a popular guy these days in your area with timing and tuning bow's with your new Quick Draw & Tune Accessory.


Oh yeah


----------



## dsal

I just received mine a couple days ago, best press I've used to date.
Also would like to say what an amazing and honest guy to deal with.
I'm sure I drove him crazy and he always got back to me. If anyone is 
thinking of a press to buy don't hesitate to talk with Frank, he with steer
you right.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Good to see the word is getting out about the Bow-a-Constricta, Frank deserves all the success he is having with his design.


----------



## dsal

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Good to see the word is getting out about the Bow-a-Constricta, Frank deserves all the success he is having with his design.


I agree, he deserve success, not just for a great design, but his custmer service, and personality is top noch.


----------



## jobow81

Frank you have indeed created a monster and quite the fan base. Good job dude. THUMP!!!!


----------



## gad

jobow81 said:


> frank you have indeed created a monster and quite the fan base. Good job dude. Thump!!!!


ttt


----------



## gad

:darkbeer: TTT


----------



## gad

tO The tOP


----------



## Longbow42

Does this bow work on the Mathews Monster series? Thanks.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*look mom - no hands!*



Longbow42 said:


> Does this bow work on the Mathews Monster series? Thanks.


hope ya like cake my friend. it works on all bows long and short, parallel limb and non parallel limb.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

thump


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Anything new in the pipeline Frank?


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## double o

DBLlungIT said:


> looking like the machines are getting their reps in and staying in shape which is good. i will be shipping some out this week to eagerly waiting customers.
> 
> i have a sweet new little cnc machined accessory coming out real soon. it can be added to any BOW-A CONSTRICTOR model you already have and if used it will make the press even faster and more effortless than it already is. may sound crazy but its true. stay tuned.


Come on Frank whats the new accessory.:wink:

I love the press thanks Frank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Just trying to get the price worked out right now to make it more affordable before I crank them out and make them available. Completely adaptable though so whatever press you have, gen-1 or gen-2 it will work. 




double o said:


> Come on Frank whats the new accessory.:wink:
> 
> I love the press thanks Frank.


----------



## Standing Bear

Alright, for those of you that have read this tread and thought to yourself, is this guys press that good? Well, I would like to add that I own and use the Bow-A-Constrictor bow press and have used it over and over again, always appreciating its ease of use and practicability. What I mean by this is I can also work on Traditional bows, Oneida Eagle bow, you name it, using Frank's press makes working on bows pleasant and effective.

I will surely be repeating what many have already said but Frank is an incredible human being, integrity, respect and honesty are some of his qualities, the same of which he uses in his customer service. You want a press that stands out and speaks volumes for its ease of use, then get yourself a Bow-A-Constrictor.

Daniel


----------



## double o

DBLlungIT said:


> Just trying to get the price worked out right now to make it more affordable before I crank them out and make them available. Completely adaptable though so whatever press you have, gen-1 or gen-2 it will work.


Alright Frank cant wait to see what it is.


----------



## 2X Lung

dsal said:


> I agree, he deserve success, not just for a great design, but his custmer service, and personality is top noch.


Totally agree!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Cheers!*

Thanks guys. I'm just a straight up regular guy like yourselves who loves our sport and loves contributing to it. I have to admit that the best thing about this endeavor has by far been all of the great people and friends you get to meet along the way that are just as excited about it as I am and who appreciate being served the way they should be. I have said it before and I will say it again "I have been blessed with the best customers in the industry" world wide. From Alaska through the Northwest Territories & Canada to Hawaii and the USA mainland straight through South America and Australia and across the pond to Africa, one by one we will be Pressin On, Staying Tuned and enjoying the company that we keep. Hunt Safe & Shoot Straight boys and girls.






* SAFE
* VERSATILE
* SIMPLE TO USE
* NO ATA LIMITATIONS
* NO POUNDAGE LIMITATIONS
* BUILT LIKE A TANK
* PRO SHOP DUTY
* PORTABLE - FITS IN A BOW CASE
* DRAW STOPS DO NOT REQUIRE REMOVAL - EVER
* WORKS ON "ALL" COMPOUNDS PAST & PRESENT - CROSSBOWS INCLUDED
* RELAX LIMBS FOR REMOVAL - ALL COMPOUNDS & CROSSBOWS
* CHANGE STRINGS/CABLES AND TIME CAMS "BEFORE THE BOW LEAVES THE PRESS"
* USE TO SET FALL AWAY RESTS
* LIFETIME WARRANTY AND GUARANTEED

for information just email me at [email protected] com


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

You are way too modest and humble Frank, have a great Christmas brother.


----------



## Standing Bear

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> You are way too modest and humble Frank, have a great Christmas brother.


I also second that  Wishing you the best Frank, you are an example for us to follow !! And remember, keep smiling :thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB

I have been following this thread off and on for quite some time now. Not all the time, cause I can't stand to read about this press any more... when I want one so bad! Can't swing it just yet, but this is "my" year for one! And this summer, I will be placing my order for the complete set-up. Looking forward to doing businses with you soon Frank. Have a "Great" Christmas. ...archerynutNB


----------



## Justin22

Would there be any issue pressing a Carbon Bow in this press??? Looks like would have a lot of pressure on the riser when the draw board was in use verses putting pressure where the grip is.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Justin22 said:


> Would there be any issue pressing a Carbon Bow in this press??? Looks like would have a lot of pressure on the riser when the draw board was in use verses putting pressure where the grip is.


This press will press any bow safely Justin. It is completely adjustable to put the pressure where it is needed depending on the bow. The bypass accessory allows you to press anywhere on the limbs right up to the axles and still leaves plenty of room to work on the cams and cables.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Looking forward to it to. Let me know when your ready. Have a great Christmas as well. 




archerynutNB said:


> I have been following this thread off and on for quite some time now. Not all the time, cause I can't stand to read about this press any more... when I want one so bad! Can't swing it just yet, but this is "my" year for one! And this summer, I will be placing my order for the complete set-up. Looking forward to doing businses with you soon Frank. Have a "Great" Christmas. ...archerynutNB


----------



## jamesbowman

Well the search is over. I have finally found the best bow press made bar none. I have used limb tip, X press style, jack style and you name it. After doing all kinds of research on here and checking peoples feedback I decided to give Frank a call. Best guy I have ever dealt with on here and he even called me back several times during the process of getting the press ready and I got it two days after he shipped it. I just tested all my bows and all I can say is wow!! This thing is a breeze. I had watched the video on you tube and had no problems and this thing presses a bow so easily as the video says a four year old could crank it. It presses like a limb tip but you have the aded advantage of holding your bow without worry of it falling. That was my main dislike about a limb tip press. I have damaged several cams because they fall out. No worries here and I am pressing PSE X-Force VXL and Supra with ease. There is no bow I could even think of that this would not work with ease on. Well worth the price and now I will save up for the draw board feature that just can't be beat with this press. Way to go Frank and thanks a lot!! :thumbs_up


----------



## DBLlungIT

*We have another believer folks!*

Thanks. Hey thats great to hear and means a lot. Especially coming from a very well respected Super Tuner and AT'er.


WELCOME TO THE TEAM!  

And Merry Christmas to all of our customers/friends out there and all AT'ers "regardless what bow you shoot or who's press/equipment you use". 


Frank


----------



## jamesbowman

Oh- PS you don't have to take draw stops off binary's either!!! Liking the press more and more.


----------



## DBLlungIT

jamesbowman said:


> Oh- PS you don't have to take draw stops off binary's either!!! Liking the press more and more.


That is correct sir. 

* SAFE
* VERSATILE
* SIMPLE TO USE
* NO ATA LIMITATIONS
* NO POUNDAGE LIMITATIONS
* BUILT LIKE A TANK
* PRO SHOP DUTY
* PORTABLE - FITS IN A BOW CASE
* DRAW STOPS DO NOT REQUIRE REMOVAL - EVER
* WORKS ON "ALL" COMPOUNDS PAST & PRESENT - CROSSBOWS INCLUDED
* RELAX LIMBS FOR REMOVAL - ALL COMPOUNDS & CROSSBOWS
* CHANGE STRINGS/CABLES AND TIME CAMS "BEFORE THE BOW LEAVES THE PRESS"
* USE TO SET FALL AWAY RESTS
* LIFETIME WARRANTY AND GUARANTEED

for information just email me at [email protected] com


----------



## bow_hunter44

Standing Bear said:


> I also second that  Wishing you the best Frank, *you are an example for us to follow* !! And remember, keep smiling :thumbs_up


That is a fact right there. I'm in the process of ordering a press from Frank (as soon as the post office opens on Tuesday I will get a money order in the mail). I sent him an e-mail with questions, he promptly replied, answered my questions, provided advice, additional information and in a manner that is truly exemplary. How someone is able to convey being as genuine as the day is long via e-mail is beyond me, but Frank managed with no problem. Now not only am I anxious to get his press but I don't know if I am honored or humbled or just what with the prospect of doing business with Frank. As stated above, he is an example for us to follow! Merry Christmas to an amazing person, thanks Frank!


----------



## Blazinpond

Well said bow_hunter44 and jamesbowman :thumbs_up

It has been a pleasure working with Frank over the past few weeks getting my order ready. 
I have the whole setup ordered and expect to receive sometime after the new year. Can't wait!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

you are correct. i am working on getting the last few orders ready to go. i may have to ship without the under tray's for now if i cant get the new run of those back from fabricating. as you know trays wont keep you from using the press. they are only one of a couple items i am not set up to fabricate in my own facility so i am dependant on another vendor to supply them to me and the holiday has slowed that down a little but its going to be a close call whether i get them made and back from the powder coater in time to load with the press. i will not let that keep me from sending the press unless its just a day or so hit but i am doing everything i can to make that happen. looking forward to getting them out to you guys. as soon as they scan the label you will begin getting email notifications in route to their new SUPER TUNER Work Shop's.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Quick Draw & Tune Accessory*

A person asked if you have to press the bow prior to taking a bow to partial or full draw. The answer is no, not at all but it is a serious benefit to having it on board working with the press having that capability. You can just as easily load it in the press and simply use the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory alone. In my camp it is still and has always been about safe and effective simplicity. That said - if you want to keep taking your bow in and out of a press to draw the bow in a conventional draw board thats ok and your choice but you dont have to do that anymore if you dont want to. This is as safe, simple and effective as it gets. It takes zero cranking to accomplish and is several times faster and way safer. Conversely if you would have to take the bow out even to draw in the same press then your not really saving anything but some space from going to a typical draw board because you have to keep re-setting back and forth between pressing and drawing. 

Besides drawing the bow it does have a pretty cool side benefit. You can press the bow without even touching the crank handle at all. You can load the bow like you normally would and hook up to the string with the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory and draw it up a few inches in the draw cycle and use the semi automatic lock down and stop right there. Then just do the quick adjusting on either end right up to the limbs like you normally would and draw it back down. What you will find is that it is already pressed at that point and you didnt touch the crank.


----------



## Standing Bear

Frank, hoping your having a great holiday season so far, when you will get your trays, do you want to send me an e-mail at home, I need to order those and the rest of the accessories from you including the quick draw and tune. Thanks  Remember, keep smiling !! Your friends from the Northwest Territories, Canada.


----------



## DBLlungIT

They are comming soon my friend. Order when ready because I have several extra coming. I kind of thought you would need the QD&T because of the brands you sell up there. Hope you and your wife and family had a great Christmas. Have a Happy New Year!!! I will send you an email for that order tyd. Save a monster Moose for me to hunt down up there ok. Its top on my bucket list. 




Standing Bear said:


> Frank, hoping your having a great holiday season so far, when you will get your trays, do you want to send me an e-mail at home, I need to order those and the rest of the accessories from you including the quick draw and tune. Thanks  Remember, keep smiling !! Your friends from the Northwest Territories, Canada.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Fedex says your smiling now is that true? 




Blazinpond said:


> Well said bow_hunter44 and jamesbowman :thumbs_up
> 
> It has been a pleasure working with Frank over the past few weeks getting my order ready.
> I have the whole setup ordered and expect to receive sometime after the new year. Can't wait!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Two more presses should be going out today. One is going to Alaska and the other is heading to New Mexico. I think I'm as excited shipping them as you guys are at getting them. 
Gotta get back out there and get those finshed up and ready to roll. HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!


----------



## Blazinpond

DBLlungIT said:


> Fedex says your smiling now is that true?


Are you kidding me Frank??? Please tell me that my new Bow-A press and accessories are enroute to Minnesota!!

No FedEx here yet? Did you ship mine or are you 4 weeks out? I did pay in full for my order but it was only last week.


----------



## DBLlungIT

My mistake. Got you mixed up with another gentleman. VERY sorry about that. I have to start getting my customers AT user names when you place the order. Changing the order forms for 2012 to reflect that info. Sorry again my friend.


----------



## Blazinpond

DBLlungIT said:


> My mistake. Got you mixed up with another gentleman. VERY sorry about that. I have to start getting my customers AT user names when you place the order. Changing the order forms for 2012 to reflect that info. Sorry again my friend.


I understand....but I do how you can make it up to me!!!:tongue:

I really hope its not another 3-4 weeks from now as the wait is killing me already!

Thanks Frank!


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## Livetohunt

I am getting very interested in this press but man this thread is complex! lol Started from the beginning and it seems this press is ever evolving,I don`t even know what is what anymore.Can`t read all the pages so is there a page of a detailed price list anywhere? At the start of this thread the bow press is 425,I assume this is prior to the draw/timing accessory. How much extra does this add or is this or always has been part of the press and is included in the $425? Is there actually another thread that has all the detailed pricing and accessory list. Tried the website but it is under construction and seems it has been so for awhile. I know you can email direct but would kinda like to do some research on what is available first and was hoping for a more condensed thread with all the info!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The draw/timing accessory is extra but well worth it. When looking at the price don't compare it to other presses available unless you can put them side by side, Frank's press is a lifetime investment that will never need to be replaced. It is best to send him an email, he will look after you.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Livetohunt said:


> I am getting very interested in this press but man this thread is complex! lol Started from the beginning and it seems this press is ever evolving,I don`t even know what is what anymore.Can`t read all the pages so is there a page of a detailed price list anywhere? At the start of this thread the bow press is 425,I assume this is prior to the draw/timing accessory. How much extra does this add or is this or always has been part of the press and is included in the $425? Is there actually another thread that has all the detailed pricing and accessory list. Tried the website but it is under construction and seems it has been so for awhile. I know you can email direct but would kinda like to do some research on what is available first and was hoping for a more condensed thread with all the info!


 I understand. And you are right it has evolved, almost as much as bows and their pricing have. Reason? In 2007 PSE came out with their game changer that we all know as the Xforce. I quickly realized that though what I had was a fine press it has to be able to work better on that style of bow because I knew it was here to stay. So I developed the first generation Bypass Accessory to work on that style. Then I offered the first half of my own game changer at the 2010 ATA show with my Quick Draw & Tune Accessory that ended back and forth trips from draw boards to the press and the second half came a month later in the new gen 2 Bypass Accessory. Already other bow companies were offering their versions of bows with max pre-load limbs and I knew I could make my Bypass Accessory function in a way that they couldn't design future bows that the press wouldn't tame. So there you have it - I decided to jump ahead and redesigned it to fit not just where bow companies were in design at the time but where it looked like they were going as well. That wasn't easy because I still wanted it to be 100% effective on all bows without a ton of attachments. That happens to be very important to me and you will see that it has evolved in function and pricing but part of what complicated things is steel prices have nearly doubled since i first set pricing and having them made in China is not an option. This press is proudly made 100% in the USA and entirely from the ground up and will stay that way. 

This years model has stayed the same but I have completely dropped what continued to be the standard press that sold for 488.00 with the Adjustable Torque Rod that had to contact the limbs below the cam's because ever since I designed the new gen 2 press and Bypass Accessory nobody was interested in the press in standard form anyway. So for this year the Bypass Accessory is standard issue and the pricing change reflects that and is much easier to understand this way as well. The Floor Stand and Under Tray went down a little to balance things out in the new pricing since that has been the best selling mounting method. Folks seem to like the fact that the Floor Stand is two mounting methods in one - that being also the Portable Mount. If you want to wait until the website is back up and running that's fine, in fact we will be working on that this weekend while we wait for the last production run to come back from powder coating. I do have one extra press in that run available if your interested - the wait would be quite short if so. 

If you would like the full pricing just email me at [email protected] and I will get right back to you with all of the information. And no I don't bug anyone from that point on, getting folks the information is all I do. It does also provide a direct way to have any questions answered after you get the information. The website demo's will be pretty cool but it has a portal for questions also.


----------



## Livetohunt

Ok,thank you very much! That made it very much easier for me.I will be sending you an email for further discussion.Thanks again!


----------



## Blazinpond

ken Johnson said:


> I like the nite hawk press too. It does everthing including pressing crossbows, It take up no space and is easily portable. The price, wow! Take a look Edited Active link


I owned one of these for a few days and really have nothing good to say about your above mentioned contraption. Additionally, this thread is about the Bow-A. Myself and others view this as spam.


----------



## jobow81

ken Johnson said:


> Edited


buddy, you just pissed on an electric fence. and furthermore from what i see you may need to have another beer and maybe go to bed and sleep it off and start your own thread tomorrow about your contraption. get ready. Frank has quite the fan base and get ready for the flak your about to get.


----------



## 2X Lung

ken Johnson said:


> Edited


Pretty classless there Ken! If you want to push your product, this isn't the way to do it. It's very clear this thread is about the Bow-a-constrictor press, so you should probably start your own. Most of us know how to search, so put something like, oh I don't know.... "bow press" in the title! Everytime someone searches for a bow press, your very own thread will pop up for their viewing pleasure and they might even start thinking you're a stand up guy because you don't go spamming other bow presses threads!


----------



## 2X Lung

One more thing, this thread has lasted 3 years and wasn't even started by Frank! He has such a loyal following because obviously everyone that has one of his presses, is so satisfied with the press and Frank's level of customer service, they feel compelled to tell people about it! It simply is the best press! If yours is that good, it will speak for itself!!


----------



## Standing Bear

ken Johnson said:


> Edited


Quite frankly Ken, even though the press you recommended would be priced at $10 I wouldn't buy it. Reason, most products today are bought on the developers/inventors and or companies reputation. Frank is simply outstanding and would probably even help you if you called him. A word of advice, get your own Bow Press started.


----------



## gad

2X Lung said:


> One more thing, this thread has lasted 3 years and wasn't even started by Frank! He has such a loyal following because obviously everyone that has one of his presses, is so satisfied with the press and Frank's level of customer service, they feel compelled to tell people about it! It simply is the best press! If yours is that good, it will speak for itself!!


Exactly my words.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I had to shim up another bow today, can't believe how quick and easy it is to work with the Bow-a-constricta, makes tuning bows a breeze.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## double o

Up for the B.A.C.


----------



## DBLlungIT

its a start anyway. will do another one on a different style bow. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6QvtT-8SYk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Demo, shows going from short ata to a long ata bow*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOMfnteY4r0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## miketheshooter

Email sent....that was the nicest press I have seen


----------



## DBLlungIT

demo #3 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJ4ri1oO4xs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bow_hunter44

Standing Bear said:


> Removed quote.
> 
> Quite frankly Ken, even though the press you recommended would be priced at $10 I wouldn't buy it. Reason, most products today are bought on the developers/inventors and or companies reputation. Frank is simply outstanding and would probably even help you if you called him. A word of advice, get your own Bow Press started.


Frank is as good to deal with as anyone I have dealt with for _any_ product _ever_!!


----------



## Double S

Just for folks info I removed a thread jack and some quotes. Keeping your thread clean.


----------



## DBLlungIT

i will be starting to ship out some back orders and even presses. as i do this you will be email via fedex or ups. i am trying to transition to ups now so i hope it all works out. by mid next week anything back ordered should be shipped out as well as press orders up to 1-14-12. please let me know if you notice any damaged boxes. stay tuned my friends.


----------



## DBLlungIT

me to.lol. hey mike, glad you like. you have all of the information now. no matter what you decide im sure you will represent our sport very well in your endeavor.

QUOTE=miketheshooter;1063066777]Email sent....that was the nicest press I have seen[/QUOTE]


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Great video's Frank, clearly shows why everybody loves your press. Like you said "it's the real deal".


----------



## jobow81

Double S said:


> Just for folks info I removed a thread jack and some quotes. Keeping your thread clean.


thanks Double S


----------



## Blazinpond

Double S - thanks for keeping the spam out! :thumbs_up

Frank - great videos! It really helps to see first hand how much of an industry leading press the Bow-A-Constrictor is!! 

Amazing innovation you have in your press w/ the quick draw and tune!


----------



## bow_hunter44

DBLlungIT said:


> i will be starting to ship out some back orders and even presses. as i do this you will be email via fedex or ups. i am trying to transition to ups now so i hope it all works out. by mid next week anything back ordered should be shipped out *as well as press orders up to 1-14-12*. please let me know if you notice any damaged boxes. stay tuned my friends.


SWEET!! I'm stoked to get this press! Thanks Frank, you're da man!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

bow_hunter44 said:


> SWEET!! I'm stoked to get this press! Thanks Frank, you're da man!


You are going to love it, there is nothing you can't do with it.


----------



## dsal

Hey Frank, Dave from Ontario, good looking videos you made. Hope all is well, your press is getting lots of use. I just love this press, glad I got all the attachments you offered, best investment I made in a long time.
Anyone looking at this press I highly recommend you wont go wrong with this press, and i have used many others and they don't compare. Frank is top notch guy.


----------



## DBLlungIT

sorry if i didnt recognize who you were with your user name. this years order form has a spot for that now so i know who you guys are on the threads. very glad you like your new tool dave and welcome to the team. its always great to have another believer. hey - stay tuned out there. 




dsal said:


> Hey Frank, Dave from Ontario, good looking videos you made. Hope all is well, your press is getting lots of use. I just love this press, glad I got all the attachments you offered, best investment I made in a long time.
> Anyone looking at this press I highly recommend you wont go wrong with this press, and i have used many others and they don't compare. Frank is top notch guy.


----------



## bow_hunter44

I received an e-mail with a tracking number for my press today! :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Page two will never do for the best press out there.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## bow_hunter44

"On the truck for delivery" - poetry, sheer poetry!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Fresh pic's - proud new customer*

From Afghanistan,

He will have one witing for him when he gets home.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*one more*

Team, meet Matt. Waiting for his next mission. My guess is his mind is on getting back to shooting his bow. Get back safe brother.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Finally finished with the 'alaman left and docey doe' with FedEx! I will be setting up my Bow-a this weekend!!!! Frank is absolutely amazing with his customer service.....


----------



## DBLlungIT

good news. i finally struck a deal with a new powder coating vendor. this is a very positive step in the right direction. when i get a production run completed now there should not be any parts to have to take back which means that orders will flow out much better. moving forward.


----------



## DBLlungIT

i may have been able to say it in half of the words and the lighting could have been better but oh well. in the end i think the message gets through. hope this clears a particular issue up for the nonbelievers. if it doesn't then stand by, i will have more of them showing the same thing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XkAD_D0XF8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DBLlungIT

Going to upload another video tomorrow on an Elite Answer. It will be another pressing and double blind Quick Draw & Tune test that transitions to a conventional draw board comparison. Stay tuned folks, seeing is believing.


----------



## aljburk

I have emailed "frank" twice and i haven't received any information back. The website does not work. I want more info on this press!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

aljburk said:


> I have emailed "frank" twice and i haven't received any information back. The website does not work. I want more info on this press!!


Sorry about that sir. I crashed at about 10:00 ish and your first email came at 11:38pm, the second one at 11:44pm. I'm usually pretty quick getting back to folks but so you know it may not be within a few minutes even during the week but rest assured and minus a computer crash I will get back to you real soon if you contact me. However I'm up starting a new day to get some things done before church and the Super Bowl later on and I just sent you the information. Stay tuned for another video later on today, I will post it right here.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Pressed my first bow with the bow-a yesterday. It worked like a champ. Great product Frank!


----------



## DBLlungIT

bow_hunter44 said:


> Pressed my first bow with the bow-a yesterday. It worked like a champ. Great product Frank!


Thanks my friend, glad you like!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

ok, here's a fresh video. hope this helps clear things up even more. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzkjxDC1mYs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## bow_hunter44

DBLlungIT said:


> Thanks my friend, glad you like!!!


You are more than welcome Frank! What is not to like? I had one of my bows in the press a half dozen times today, it was GREAT!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> ok, here's a fresh video. hope this helps clear things up even more.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzkjxDC1mYs&feature=youtu.be


Another great video Frank, your press makes tuning a bow so easy.


----------



## bow_hunter44

As advertised, the Bow-a-constrictor is DA BOMB!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

FYI: I will have another video coming soon on my Monster 7. Maybe by the weekend. Will at least do a pressing & complete relaxing of the limbs.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## gad

aussiedude said:


> another great video frank, your press makes tuning a bow so easy.


ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

To whom this applies to. It has come to my attention that since January some folks have either not received my RFI (Request for Information) reply or have not received the complete package. If you have not received a reply containing three attachments and a cover statement then please pm me or email me at [email protected] and I will try it another way. I suspect that computer filters and the included utube references are what is causing this little glitch. I did not realize then that post #1057 happened because the gentleman had already email me once prior and then twice that night within 6 minutes and never received any of those replies. That tells me that the website has to get back up and running real soon and I will fix that to but if you haven't received the information that you sought please let me know ok. Thanks, Frank


----------



## aljburk

Thanks Frank I received the packet of info!!


----------



## Blazinpond

DBLlungIT said:


> FYI: I will have another video coming soon on my Monster 7. Maybe by the weekend. Will at least do a pressing & complete relaxing of the limbs.


I look forward to it Frank! Your other videos have been great!

What many don't realize....up until seeing your videos - is that the Bow-A can press any bow AND act as a draw board (Quick Draw & Tune) without being reconfigured like the S'ball timing machine...

View attachment 1283815


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The BOA looks great on the stand. Mine slips onto brackets on my bench and gets put away when I'm not using it which is not too often. Always looking for an excuse to press mine or friends bows.


----------



## DBLlungIT

just got off the phone with my internet and email provider. i found out why so many people haven't received some of my replies. my email provider was black listed from the following providers - hotmail, msn, live.com & aol. they are working with them to resolve it but that doesnt change whats been happening. now that i know i can get around it but i didnt get any heads up from them in the process. so if you requested information and didnt get it then that is why. i will go through and try to figure out who i need to resend to in the past month or so but you can email me the same way, i will just send it using my gmail account. thanks, frank


----------



## jobow81

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

watch the next new utube video. it will be on a complete limb relaxing on a mathews monster7. now, if i told you that bow geometry is changing would you agree? very good, so the video will also debut something new that will be standard issue for 2012. the tools have to evolve as well at times. stay tuned.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The Monster 7 would be child's play for the BOA, just like every other bow out there.


----------



## bow_hunter44

Page 2? In the immortal words of Pink Floyd

"_this will not do_"


----------



## DBLlungIT

i am still finding that i am not receiving some emails and many are still not getting through. please use my alternate email address until this gets corrected. 

[email protected] thanks and sorry for any inconvenience it may have caused.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

With the amount of interest in your press the enquiries may be overloading the server.


----------



## double o

Up for Frank.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Awesome press.


----------



## jobow81

ttt best press


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Up for Frank.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Keep pumping those presses out Frank, the word is getting out that nothing compares with the BOA.


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## bow_hunter44

I did a little bow tuning with the quick draw attachment this weekend. Man, was that ever sweet. Had I known how nice that was going to be, I would have pulled the trigger on a bow-a press with the goodies a LONG time ago!


----------



## DBLlungIT

bow_hunter44 said:


> I did a little bow tuning with the quick draw attachment this weekend. Man, was that ever sweet. Had I known how nice that was going to be, I would have pulled the trigger on a bow-a press with the goodies a LONG time ago!


glad you like it. its sometimes hard to imagine something like that until you watch how fast the transition is and then you realize that you never moved the bow and had to crank on a winch again to draw it regardless how close it is to the press because you are never going to only draw it once to accomplish that unless it is dead on the first time you draw it. if you ever thought the task of timing cams was a bore you can laugh at it now and own it along with more shooting time or even tech time on other bows. for those that maybe just stumbled on this thread check out this video and form your own opinion. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzkjxDC1mYs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DBLlungIT

fyi, orders placed up to 3-5-12 are expected to be back from the powder coater by end of the week. as soon as i get this run back i will begin assembling and shipping in the same order it was placed. orders after 3-5-12 will be shipped to the powder coater next week.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

ttt pleasefor the best press


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Used my BOA yesterday to replace a set of limbs and strings on an Elite Pulse. Had the bow stripped down in 5 minutes and back together again and tuned in about 30. The BOA is so easy to use anyone could do it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## Christopher67

*Very nice!*


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Christopher67 said:


> *Very nice!*


You're right there, there's none better.


----------



## jmkvalenz

Just got mine in the mail on Friday. I can't stop using it! It's quick, VERY easy to use, and the best thing... It's mobile. I love the BOA, I'm pressing every bow I can get my hands on now.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jerzy-joe

I just ordered my Bow-A yesterday,It will be here in a month,I'm really looking forward to having a press and draw board in my possession.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jerzy-joe said:


> I just ordered my Bow-A yesterday,It will be here in a month,I'm really looking forward to having a press and draw board in my possession.


Once your friends realize you have a BOA you will have a lot less free time.


----------



## jerzy-joe

My best buddy now is waiting on me to get it,its definetly gonna be a beauitiful thing having one.


----------



## jmkvalenz

I just can't stop using it!


Sent from a smartphone using a dumbguy


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jmkvalenz said:


> I just can't stop using
> 
> 
> Sent from a smartphone using a dumbguy


Nice setup you have there.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

jerzy-joe said:


> My best buddy now is waiting on me to get it,its definetly gonna be a beauitiful thing having one.



oh boy, I know the feeling. MY church/friends and family all come to my house for archery needs


----------



## Grizzlybear01

Hey Frank, I got to use your Bow-A-Constrictor bow press for the first time using a Crossbow this evening, SWEEEETTTTT !!!!!!! It only took a few minutes to install my Whisper Buddies through the string and setting up was a breeze. Again, thanking you for coming out with what I believe is the best bow press out there today, HANDS DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzlybear01

Grizzlybear01 said:


> Hey Frank, I got to use your Bow-A-Constrictor bow press for the first time using a Crossbow this evening, SWEEEETTTTT !!!!!!! It only took a few minutes to install my Whisper Buddies through the string and setting up was a breeze. Again, thanking you for coming out with what I believe is the best bow press out there today, HANDS DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!


Here's a picture of how it worked, simple and makes working on the crossbow a breeze.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Grizzlybear01 said:


> Here's a picture of how it worked, simple and makes working on the crossbow a breeze.


Makes no difference to the BOA whether it is a crossbow with an ata of 15" or a compound with an ata of 40", it will press them all safely.


----------



## Grizzlybear01

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Great press.


----------



## thirdhandman

Hooked up an old drill to mine tonight. Makes pressing and releasing even quicker.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

A motorized bow press just by adding an old battery drill, sounds interesting.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Bump for the best bow press out there.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Gen 3 Bypass Accessory*

Standard for 2012

By allowing the finger posts to start from the back side of the Torque Arm this puts a considerable amount of cycle back into the press. This will have benefit mostly on all max preloaded limb style of bows. In doing so it it also maintains the highly valued "room to work on and around the cams" like the gen 2 did but it forces the accessory to be even stronger in this geometry which can never be a bad thing but it was executed for the extra cycle that it adds to the press. The other thing that is easy to overlook is the duel purpose task that it offers. While cradling the sides of the limbs it can be used as a solid rod for solid limb bows that contacts the limb under the cam on bows that allow point load contact in that location. For split limb bows and like the gen 2 - you just set the outside finger shoulders to fit the limbs regardless if your contacting under the cam or at the axle for any given bow style or xbow.


All 2012 presses are shipped with this update.

For a complete info. pack just email me at [email protected] 
- you will not be put on a email list nor contacted further unless you have further interest. 
Thanks for looking, 
Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Evo 7*

Hi folks. These are all with the new standard for 2012 Gen 3 Bypass Accessory. This version backs the Bypass Finger Posts up to start behind the Torque Arm instead of in front of it. That keeps the Power Bar up higher throughout the limbs compression cycle which means that it put's additional cycle into the press to play with the max preloaded limb style bows with even more ease when replacing the limbs yet still provides the same working room around those cams as the Gen 1 & 2 did. A side benefit to that is added strength because the inside stationary finger post is then welded to the base tube and also the side of the sleeve. And yes you can remove axles from the pressed position.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Horton Vision 175*

Using the very same Gen.3 duel purpose Bypass Accessory. (Triple threat actually) Slide the outside Finger to the fixed one and you now have a solid rod that still cradles the limbs and you can contact the limbs under the cam on styles that allow it or it will still accept the Bypass Choker for the rather non parallel limb bow styles. Either way I promise that you will never feel like you have to take an Xray of the cam to find the back half after the bow is pressed.

If interested in an Information Pack simply email me at [email protected]

You will not be put on an email list nor contacted again unless you have further interest.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hard to believe you could improve the Bow-a-constrictor Frank but it certainly looks like you have. That brain of yours must never rest.


----------



## gad

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Hard to believe you could improve the Bow-a-constrictor Frank but it certainly looks like you have. That brain of yours must never rest.


Quit the engineering Frank ! Just sell it ! (just kidding of course, really hard to believe how much mr. Frank think about how to improve something that is already 100% functional)


----------



## DBLlungIT

Rest? whats that? Cant seem to rest the brain. When i go to sleep, it starts the night shift. 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Hard to believe you could improve the Bow-a-constrictor Frank but it certainly looks like you have. That brain of yours must never rest.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Rest? whats that? Cant seem to rest the brain. When i go to sleep, it starts the night shift.


With the amount of work that goes into your presses I'm surprised you get a chance to sleep.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*More pics*

Time for some new pic's , Bowtech CPXL


----------



## jobow81

nice pics Frank. Built like a tank. Like Frank the tank. hey man that drill adapter rocks dude.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Great photos Frank, clearly shows how much room there is to work around the cams.


----------



## DBLlungIT

All machines are not created equal.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*M7*

Yes, you have room to work. The back side is accessible to, and is part of the picture.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*PSE Supra*

Any questions? 
Yes, you can take it to full draw from the pressed position to check DL with the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory option
Yes the QD&T Accessory is very accurate
Yes its crazy effortless. 
Yes the little drill adapter is cheating 
Yes it works on every compound bow and Xbow made
Yes it will break down those bows to
Yes you will wonder where its been all these years
Yes it is as safe as it get gets 
Yes you can fold it up & take it with you to a tournament in a bow case
Yes it is MADE IN THE USA
[email protected]


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The pictures are great Frank but you really do have to use your press to appreciate just how good it is. I have spent a small fortune on archery gear over the years but I consider my BOA to be my best investment. I am always updating my bows but I know I will never need another press.


----------



## jothm

Hi Frank, I've sent you an email, interested in the info pack. Do you ship internationally?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jothm said:


> Hi Frank, I've sent you an email, interested in the info pack. Do you ship internationally?


I am in Australia and I have one. The shipping is not cheap because they are built like a tank so they weigh quite a bit but I still think it is the best money I have ever spent on archery related gear.


----------



## jothm

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I am in Australia and I have one. The shipping is not cheap because they are built like a tank so they weigh quite a bit but I still think it is the best money I have ever spent on archery related gear.


Thank you! I've been saving up for this press, couldn't wait to tune my new bow on it.  Waiting for Frank's reply though.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Supra & Monster*

Two max pre-loader's taking a moment to relax




[email protected]


----------



## DBLlungIT

yes - i ship pretty much anywhere. however i didnt get an email from you. i sent you pm also. 



jothm said:


> Hi Frank, I've sent you an email, interested in the info pack. Do you ship internationally?


----------



## jothm

DBLlungIT said:


> yes - i ship pretty much anywhere. however i didnt get an email from you. i sent you pm also.


Thank you! pm replied!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

I received a surprise in the mail today from Frank which just goes to show the sort of guy he is. For no other reason than appreciation for my favourable comments on the Bow-a-constrictor he sent me the new Gen3 bypass accessory, a drill adaptor and a magnetic parts tray. The postage alone was over $50 and he also gave me detailed instructions on how to change it over. I know Frank doesn't make a lot on his presses because of the amount of work that goes into them so I am somewhat embarrassed. I only make positive comments about his press because it really is that good and people should know. Frank had no way of knowing but the package arrived today on my 56th birthday. Thanks mate.
My press with the new Gen3 bypass accessory and drill adaptor.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Keep them coming Frank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

By tomorrow all orders up to May 19th should be heading to their new super tuner home's. Thanks to all. And shoot straight out there.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> By tomorrow all orders up to May 19th should be heading to their new super tuner home's. Thanks to all. And shoot straight out there.


There will soon be even more happy customers.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

ttt


----------



## B-Dob

I am very interested in this press! I tried emailing Frank for some information on pricing, but none of the emails I tried worked. I was wondering if anyone had any updated contact information so I can get some more information?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

B-Dob said:


> I am very interested in this press! I tried emailing Frank for some information on pricing, but none of the emails I tried worked. I was wondering if anyone had any updated contact information so I can get some more information?


If Frank doesn't respond to his email. [email protected], just send him a PM. He may be away but I am sure he will get back to you promptly.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I just sent you a pm. Fyi: for three or four days in a row i didnt get an email from my gmail account. That never happens and i suspected something was wrong so I asked someone i know to email me and it didnt go through the first time but did the second time they tried so i know something was going on for a few days there. I received several emails yesterday and i replied to all of them but I will be watching this closer now and doing some testing of my own. Up until now that gmail account has been running perfect. For the time being please send me an pm letting me know that you sent an email. I get emails on my phone and as soon as i can see it i reply even if its just to let folks know when to expect the full information pack. Sorry for the inconvenience. 




B-Dob said:


> I am very interested in this press! I tried emailing Frank for some information on pricing, but none of the emails I tried worked. I was wondering if anyone had any updated contact information so I can get some more information?


----------



## B-Dob

DBLlungIT said:


> I just sent you a pm. Fyi: for three or four days in a row i didnt get an email from my gmail account. That never happens and i suspected something was wrong so I asked someone i know to email me and it didnt go through the first time but did the second time they tried so i know something was going on for a few days there. I received several emails yesterday and i replied to all of them but I will be watching this closer now and doing some testing of my own. Up until now that gmail account has been running perfect. For the time being please send me an pm letting me know that you sent an email. I get emails on my phone and as soon as i can see it i reply even if its just to let folks know when to expect the full information pack. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Thanks, I got your PM and I sent you an email a few minutes ago. I appreciate the great customer service! You may have just got yourself another loyal customer! Well as soon as I can get the money together......


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

B-Dob said:


> Thanks, I got your PM and I sent you an email a few minutes ago. I appreciate the great customer service! You may have just got yourself another loyal customer! Well as soon as I can get the money together......


You won't be sorry, Frank will look after you and you will never find a better press.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I apologize for not commenting on this post. I do appreciate your enthusiasm and comments on your purchase, those are always nice to see and know. One of the things that really impresses me about your purchase and all of you who purchase outside of the lower 48 and especially from far away countries is the willingness to pay upwards of 300.00 in usps shipping costs and sometimes even more depending on the size of the order. And though those dollars go to get your purchase to you I sometimes feel like I want to do a little something extra when I can to say thanks for ordering from half way around the world & I felt this update kit was a perfect fit for that. So hey, thanks for your support and your business mate! Looks like it arrived right on time. lol. But your right, I had no idea. 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I received a surprise in the mail today from Frank which just goes to show the sort of guy he is. For no other reason than appreciation for my favourable comments on the Bow-a-constrictor he sent me the new Gen3 bypass accessory, a drill adaptor and a magnetic parts tray. The postage alone was over $50 and he also gave me detailed instructions on how to change it over. I know Frank doesn't make a lot on his presses because of the amount of work that goes into them so I am somewhat embarrassed. I only make positive comments about his press because it really is that good and people should know. Frank had no way of knowing but the package arrived today on my 56th birthday. Thanks mate.
> My press with the new Gen3 bypass accessory and drill adaptor.


----------



## DBLlungIT

The OK DST 40.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> The OK DST 40.


Great combination there Frank, one of the best bows in the world in the best bow press in the world, not too sure about the pink though.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks. But nothing pink about this rig mate. Its was the lighting. This is in the sun.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

That looks a lot better, we have a guy over here that converts bows to shoot through's and it makes them so easy to tune.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes indeed, this is a great system. Press wise it doesn't care what you bring - it will play with anything but these OK DST's & Renegade's are some very special bows. 

QUOTE=AUSSIEDUDE;1064433921]That looks a lot better, we have a guy over here that converts bows to shoot through's and it makes them so easy to tune.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Yes indeed, this is a great system. Press wise it doesn't care what you bring - it will play with anything but these OK DST's & Renegade's are some very special bows.
> 
> QUOTE=AUSSIEDUDE;1064433921]That looks a lot better, we have a guy over here that converts bows to shoot through's and it makes them so easy to tune.


[/QUOTE]

I think if I was going to press a $2K bow I would want to do it in the best press available, makes your press seem quite cheap insurance.


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## xorblade

A little presumptuous I think on all counts. There are many areas in the west that are Spike only areas for elk so the state management forces that option. Besides, you cant eat the antlers and drawing a cow elk tag is part of management.


----------



## DBLlungIT

i tend to agree with ya on that. but i think you might have the wrong thread. lol. HAPPY 4TH though!!!



xorblade said:


> A little presumptuous I think on all counts. There are many areas in the west that are Spike only areas for elk so the state management forces that option. Besides, you cant eat the antlers and drawing a cow elk tag is part of management.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## jobow81

xorblade said:


> A little presumptuous I think on all counts. There are many areas in the west that are Spike only areas for elk so the state management forces that option. Besides, you cant eat the antlers and drawing a cow elk tag is part of management.



HUH


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## huntnutsbro

so with the gen3 setup do you have to buy different fingers/rollers/bypass thingy(lol) to press older non parallel limb bows? or will the new steup you have posted above on this page do em all now? nice press, may have to get one!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

huntnutsbro said:


> so with the gen3 setup do you have to buy different fingers/rollers/bypass thingy(lol) to press older non parallel limb bows? or will the new steup you have posted above on this page do em all now? nice press, may have to get one!


I think you will find that Frank now includes the bypass accessory as standard on his presses. Whether you get the gen2 or gen3 accessory you will be able to press any bow out there safely and quickly. You won't be sorry if you get one.


----------



## DBLlungIT

allow me to explain the straight up on this topic. the gen 3 Bypass accessory has the same fingers as the gen 2 did but they start from behind the torque arm instead from in front of it. this puts the same cycle into the press for the non parallel limb bows that the bypass choker did for the gen 2 on that style of bow. that said you can still use it if you want but its not a necessity anymore for the non parallel limb bows. it wasnt even a necessity before unless you wanted to relax the limbs. the gen 3 is now a stand alone system that gets it all done on all styles. if there is a real advantage with the bypass choker it is due that the rod that contacts the limb below the cam does not cradle the sides of the limbs like the fingers do and you can slide the bows in and out a little easier but many see the limb cradling aspect as added safety & security. this is something that is way more appreciated on max preloaded limbs style bows than non parallel styles i think but at this point it becomes more of a personal preference thing than anything. i will add some pictures of a non parallel limb bow (pse mojo) in my gen 3 with and without the choker. you will see what i mean. good question though. 





huntnutsbro said:


> so with the gen3 setup do you have to buy different fingers/rollers/bypass thingy(lol) to press older non parallel limb bows? or will the new steup you have posted above on this page do em all now? nice press, may have to get one!


----------



## jobow81

nice pics there Frank and Aussiedude. By the way Aussie, what are you fishn for down under? Just curious. You need to come to Louisiana and have a nice fish fry cajun style.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

jobow81 said:


> nice pics there Frank and Aussiedude. By the way Aussie, what are you fishn for down under? Just curious. You need to come to Louisiana and have a nice fish fry cajun style.



Might have to do that, love the cajun food. Fishing down here is still very good, we spent 7 years up in the tropics fishing the Great Barrier Reef a couple of times a week and it was insane. Plenty of times we had to stop fishing because of fatigue. We would only keep a couple of fish to eat and the rest would be released, sometimes we would throw back two or three hundred pound of good eating fish. The sportfishing was just as good with marlin, wahoo, tuna, mackeral and about a dozen other sportfish. We were a little north of the main tourist areas so the fishing was almost virgin. We are living down south now where it is a lot colder, winter nights can sometimes get down to 40deg F, and the fishing is nowhere near as good but still easy to catch a feed.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt


----------



## BOWdacious1

Sorry to interrupt this thread but Aussiedude, WOW those are some BIG fish! Nice pics......


----------



## jobow81

man that red snapper sure looks good and that cuda looks like he is ready to eat you! great pics man, enjoyed them. I would be embarasssed to compare my catch with yours. shoot straight. ~Joe


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

To the top for the best bow press in the world.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## double l

Ordered mine last night and am now on the waiting list for shipment.


Can't wait until it gets here Frank!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

double l said:


> Ordered mine last night and am now on the waiting list for shipment.
> 
> 
> Can't wait until it gets here Frank!!!!!!!!!!


You will be very happy, definitely worth waiting for.


----------



## gad

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> You will be very happy, definitely worth waiting for.


Plain truth.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Changing the cams on my Z28 this week, should take 10 minutes with the Bow-a-constrictor.


----------



## jobow81

Frank's website is up and running!!!!!! Here it is folks:

www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yes, well here's the deal on this one. I did a radio segment on Bow Press Safety and i was forced to just get it running with what i had so folks can at least get some information and be able to contact me if they wanted to. So its a little rough/incomplete right now (nobody's fault but my own btw) but it forces me to get new pic's and vids rolling as soon as i can and we will just update it as we go along here. It aired on Saturday at 5am and I didnt even get to hear it myself but it will be archived soon and when it does we can hook ya up. And btw, there was no bashing of other presses. Its was just a quick segment on safety which is always a good thing especially now that folks are going to be tweaking a lot between now and opening day. Btw, i dont know why the animals are scrolling at the bottom instead of bows. My just emailed my web guy. He'll fix it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

New site looks great Frank, might make you even busier than you are now.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## DBLlungIT

here is a link to that radio segment

http://myhuntingandfishing.com/category/myhuntingandfishingcom/bigoutdoors/

then click on 2012 top bow review/buckeye archery solutions. we start at about 1/3rd of the way in the show.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Sounded good Frank. I like the way you emphasized the safety aspect of pressing a bow, both for the bow and the operator. The word is getting out that there is no safer way to press a bow than with your press.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks Aussiedude, safety is what lit the candle on this entire idea because when safety is compromised - that is the moment when it becomes to late to figure it out.


----------



## SAVILO

Frank, I got my press a few weeks ago and couldn't be happier. I used to have the Apple Edge but could not press a bow all the way to even change strings/cables. This one does it all.
So far I've pressed and worked on my 08 Elite GTO, 2010 Strother Infinity, my daughters diamond nuclear ice and a friends Diamond Razor's Edge all without issue. The quick draw and tune is super sweet for checking/adjusting timing and adjusting draw stops as well as checking true draw length. Two thumbs up for a great product!

Frank the one and only suggestion I would have for you; is to make new YouTube vids of the installation and setup of the press it self. This might be beneficial to a "newbie" thats new to your press. Not that is was very difficult but me personally am a visual guy. 

TTT for a great product and even better guy to work with!!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks, glad your happy. I'm just a phone call away if you ever need anything. 
Frank




SAVILO said:


> Frank, I got my press a few weeks ago and couldn't be happier. I used to have the Apple Edge but could not press a bow all the way to even change strings/cables. This one does it all.
> So far I've pressed and worked on my 08 Elite GTO, 2010 Strother Infinity, my daughters diamond nuclear ice and a friends Diamond Razor's Edge all without issue. The quick draw and tune is super sweet for checking/adjusting timing and adjusting draw stops as well as checking true draw length. Two thumbs up for a great product!
> 
> Frank the one and only suggestion I would have for you; is to make new YouTube vids of the installation and setup of the press it self. This might be beneficial to a "newbie" thats new to your press. Not that is was very difficult but me personally am a visual guy.
> 
> TTT for a great product and even better guy to work with!!!!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

SAVILO said:


> Frank, I got my press a few weeks ago and couldn't be happier. I used to have the Apple Edge but could not press a bow all the way to even change strings/cables. This one does it all.
> So far I've pressed and worked on my 08 Elite GTO, 2010 Strother Infinity, my daughters diamond nuclear ice and a friends Diamond Razor's Edge all without issue. The quick draw and tune is super sweet for checking/adjusting timing and adjusting draw stops as well as checking true draw length. Two thumbs up for a great product!
> 
> Frank the one and only suggestion I would have for you; is to make new YouTube vids of the installation and setup of the press it self. This might be beneficial to a "newbie" thats new to your press. Not that is was very difficult but me personally am a visual guy.
> 
> TTT for a great product and even better guy to work with!!!!


You will never be sorry you bought the BOA, the more you use it the more you will love it.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Page one for the best.


----------



## SAVILO

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> You will never be sorry you bought the BOA, the more you use it the more you will love it.


I'm NOT sorry one bit!! I just put strings and cables on my Infinity that I got from Stage 1 this week. I set up the draw stops, draw length and cam timing. I put everything back into spec and with my measurements before I took off the old laces = first shot bullet hole!

TTT for the best press in the business!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Time for a high five*

That is exactly what we like to hear. Using the tool the way it was designed to save yourself a lot of time and frustration. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

This press is amazing, doesn't matter what I throw at it the result is the same. It makes tuning and setting up a bow so easy anyone could do it and with the drill attachment it only takes seconds to take a bow out and put it back in.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks for the continued feedback mate! I'm glad to see yourself as I do and many others enjoying the simple safety, versatility and control that the Bow-A offers. 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> This press is amazing, doesn't matter what I throw at it the result is the same. It makes tuning and setting up a bow so easy anyone could do it and with the drill attachment it only takes seconds to take a bow out and put it back in.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I will soon be getting this latest production run back from the powder coater and begin assembly and start getting some presses shipped out. So if you have one on order it wont be to long now. FYI - I snuck a couple extra presses in there as I usually do. They wont last very long in fact they are usually sold by the time they all come back from coating. PRESSIN ON!


----------



## DBLlungIT

I was asked me about the picture of my DST-40 at full draw in the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory (post #1149 on previous page) and where the Bottom Pivot Rods are placed. Although you cant see it real clearly - the Pivot Rods are not touching the limbs at all and should not ever be when using this accessory. The Pivot Rods are placed where the riser meets the limb pockets where a slight U shape is created and makes it perfect for Rod placement. Not all bows have a u shape for this and they dont have to, I use them when they are there though. 





DBLlungIT said:


> The OK DST 40.


----------



## double l

DBLlungIT said:


> I will soon be getting this latest production run back from the powder coater and begin assembly and start getting some presses shipped out. So if you have one on order it wont be to long now. FYI - I snuck a couple extra presses in there as I usually do. They wont last very long in fact they are usually sold by the time they all come back from coating. PRESSIN ON!


Music to my ears Frank!!!

You didn't happen to have any extra QD&T accessories powder coated did you?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Show did. I try to keep extra available. I need to start keeping a lot more on hand in the future. They don't sit on the shelf for long.



double l said:


> Music to my ears Frank!!!
> 
> You didn't happen to have any extra QD&T accessories powder coated did you?


----------



## double l

DBLlungIT said:


> Show did. I try to keep extra available. I need to start keeping a lot more on hand in the future. They don't sit on the shelf for long.


Just sent you an email Frank.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## DBLlungIT

QD&T it is then. Congrats. I think you will like it. Study up my friend. 




double l said:


> Just sent you an email Frank.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## double l

My BOA was delivered yesterday. Got it set up last night. Now the fun begins!
Thanks again Frank. This thing is prime stuff for all you folks that are sitting on the 
fence and can't make a decision. Very impressed with the quality and thought
that went into this press.

View attachment 1477618


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

double l said:


> My BOA was delivered yesterday. Got it set up last night. Now the fun begins!
> Thanks again Frank. This thing is prime stuff for all you folks that are sitting on the
> fence and can't make a decision. Very impressed with the quality and thought
> that went into this press.
> 
> View attachment 1477618


Looks good, the more you use it the more you will love it and you will never need to buy another press, ever.


----------



## double l

One More picture on the adjustable bench mount with the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory installed.

View attachment 1478515


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

double l said:


> One More picture on the adjustable bench mount with the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory installed.
> 
> View attachment 1478515


Looks like you got the works, you may be busier than you think once your friends find out.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Nice set up. Do those two drawers still open up? Makes it nice that way. I have one set up just like that but on a rolling cabinet w/ two drawers in the center. 




double l said:


> One More picture on the adjustable bench mount with the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory installed.
> 
> View attachment 1478515


----------



## double l

DBLlungIT said:


> Nice set up. Do those two drawers still open up? Makes it nice that way. I have one set up just like that but on a rolling cabinet w/ two drawers in the center.


No Frank, unfortunately they don't unless I raise the press up in the adjustable brackets. I could have "fudged" just a fraction of an inch on the brackets had I known and they would have. As it is I can probably shave 1/8 of an inch off the right side drawer edge and even less off the left one and they will open. I did think to offset the press on the bench top and not center the press on the bench so that the cabinet doors would open with the QD&T installed. Just got home and about to start tweaking my bow.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I see. Well the Goose Necks slide into the ends of the press 2.5" which allows you to spread the brackets if you want. That if you dont want to shave the drawers. The other thing is you can probably adjust your drawer faces themselves to make it clear instead of shaving them down. Anyway have fun tweaking the bows. I'm here if ya need me. 



double l said:


> No Frank, unfortunately they don't unless I raise the press up in the adjustable brackets. I could have "fudged" just a fraction of an inch on the brackets had I known and they would have. As it is I can probably shave 1/8 of an inch off the right side drawer edge and even less off the left one and they will open. I did think to offset the press on the bench top and not center the press on the bench so that the cabinet doors would open with the QD&T installed. Just got home and about to start tweaking my bow.


----------



## double l

DBLlungIT said:


> I see. Well the Goose Necks slide into the ends of the press 2.5" which allows you to spread the brackets if you want. That if you dont want to shave the drawers. The other thing is you can probably adjust your drawer faces themselves to make it clear instead of shaving them down. Anyway have fun tweaking the bows. I'm here if ya need me.


I realized that after I installed the brackets and put the press in them. I will look at adusting the drawer faces.....thanks for another "experienced" tip! 
If I need direction I will definitely give you a call!

Oh, and one other thing, I finally woke up to the fact that I called your press a BOA when it is BOW-A. Just kept thinking about the snake and couldn't get that
out of my head. Either way you spell it, it is still one bad a** bow press!


----------



## 6bloodychunks

does anyone have these in SW PA? 

i cant find anywhere to press my carnage to replace the limbs.


thanks in advance


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

6bloodychunks said:


> does anyone have these in SW PA?
> 
> i cant find anywhere to press my carnage to replace the limbs.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


If you are looking at buying a Bow-a-constrictor your best bet would be to contact Frank by PM. He will get back to you very quick and look after you as well. The BOA will press your Carnage and any other bow with ease.


----------



## gad

TTT for the best !


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## DBLlungIT

The Carnage came the year after the Attack. "Geometry" wise it is essentially the Attack with a roller cable guide. This pic shows my Attack in a gen 2 Bow-A. 

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/customer-service/bowpress


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> The Carnage came the year after the Attack. "Geometry" wise it is essentially the Attack with a roller cable guide. This pic shows my Attack in a gen 2 Bow-A.
> 
> http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/customer-service/bowpress


Just like a baby in its mothers arms, that bow is going nowhere.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Skorpyd Xbow*

Shown in some gen1 converted colors then upgraded to a gen3.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Shown in some gen1 converted colors then upgraded to a gen3.


Very impressive Frank, 40" ata or 20" ata makes no difference to the BOA.


----------



## DBLlungIT

well 50"+ ata down to 8" really. no limitations is the key though. 



AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Very impressive Frank, 40" ata or 20" ata makes no difference to the BOA.


----------



## gad

Strings on the making for my brother Frank... Just another way to set TTT !


----------



## Hot Job

Just got off of the phone with Frank about purchasing a press. I've been saving up for awhile and am real close to securing the funds to purchase the setup I want. Let me tell you what, this guy is genuine and from every bit of research I've done on presses from the home builds to the pro shop models the Bow A Constrictor is the only one for me. A few more weeks and the order will be submitted but for now ttt...


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thank you sir. Much appreciated. Will be great to have you on our team. Looking forward to it. 




Hot Job said:


> Just got off of the phone with Frank about purchasing a press. I've been saving up for awhile and am real close to securing the funds to purchase the setup I want. Let me tell you what, this guy is genuine and from every bit of research I've done on presses from the home builds to the pro shop models the Bow A Constrictor is the only one for me. A few more weeks and the order will be submitted but for now ttt...


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hot Job said:


> Just got off of the phone with Frank about purchasing a press. I've been saving up for awhile and am real close to securing the funds to purchase the setup I want. Let me tell you what, this guy is genuine and from every bit of research I've done on presses from the home builds to the pro shop models the Bow A Constrictor is the only one for me. A few more weeks and the order will be submitted but for now ttt...


You won't be sorry, the Bow-A-Constrictor is the only piece of archery gear I own that will never need replacing.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## Hot Job

Ready to order...email sent and I can't wait for your reply! Let's get this press built as I have a spot all picked out where it will sit in my shop!:wink:


----------



## DBLlungIT

All is good. We're proud to have you join us. Thanks. 




Hot Job said:


> Ready to order...email sent and I can't wait for your reply! Let's get this press built as I have a spot all picked out where it will sit in my shop!:wink:


----------



## Anderson2100

This is really very good press in the world i like this and i am watching first time to this press even i am also doing printing press business but this is first time i am seen and i am thinking to purchase this press but here is in Australia the trend of this press is not famous and any body have no exact idea bout it.....


----------



## DBLlungIT

This is a little confusing. Your profile says your in the USA but you say your in Australia and I am not able to send you a PM. If you want you can reach me through my website. buckeyearcherysolutions.com 

Will be glad to help if i can sir and I do have customers in Australia as well. 






Anderson2100 said:


> This is really very good press in the world i like this and i am watching first time to this press even i am also doing printing press business but this is first time i am seen and i am thinking to purchase this press but here is in Australia the trend of this press is not famous and any body have no exact idea bout it.....


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

You certainly do have customers in Australia Frank and the Bow-a-constrictor is getting plenty of notice down here. There is no disputing that your press is the finest available, the only thing stopping many orders is the shipping cost but those in the know realize that even with it the press is still a bargain. Maybe you should move your business down here, that would really stir things up.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Tempting. And I would be sure to bring my fishing poles with me. 





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> You certainly do have customers in Australia Frank and the Bow-a-constrictor is getting plenty of notice down here. There is no disputing that your press is the finest available, the only thing stopping many orders is the shipping cost but those in the know realize that even with it the press is still a bargain. Maybe you should move your business down here, that would really stir things up.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## HOYTINIT

550 for a couple chunks of metal is just robery


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

HOYTINIT said:


> 550 for a couple chunks of metal is just robery


I don't know how Frank does it for the price, if his press was hand made in Australia it would sell for more than double what Frank charges. Problem with some people is they are so used to buying things for almost nothing from China they think American made gear should be the same. When you leave school and have to work for a living you may see things a bit differently.


----------



## BOWdacious1

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I don't know how Frank does it for the price, if his press was hand made in Australia it would sell for more than double what Frank charges. Problem with some people is they are so used to buying things for almost nothing from China they think American made gear should be the same. When you leave school and have to work for a living you may see things a bit differently.


Well said Aussiedude


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

HOYTINIT said:


> 550 for a couple chunks of metal is just robery


If you think this way....so, go to any junkyard, got a pile of "chunks of metal" and try to safely and effectively press a bow using what you got.
So much stupidity and senseless to compare a great working idea being sold with "chunks of metal". So, this is your car, your guns and your bow.


----------



## Hot Job

"HOYTINIT" Wait until you've used someone's home built press and had a bow such as any of the newer style beyond parallel limbs out there "jump" the press causing damages that take resourses out of the wallet. I learned the hard way on pinching the pennies with a buddies bow, cost me money that if I would have had the right press in the first place wouldn't have happened. Then spending some extra on a quality press wouldn't seem "robbery" (spell check please) to the experienced shooter. Check out pricing on any pro shop model out there and you might be surprised to find that the BOW-A's aren't out of line. Especially when you consider all of the different bow types that there are out there (think awhile on this). I personally can't wait for my new press from Frank and I know now that this will be one of the most important additions to my personal pro shop.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hot Job said:


> "HOYTINIT" Wait until you've used someone's home built press and had a bow such as any of the newer style beyond parallel limbs out there "jump" the press causing damages that take resourses out of the wallet. I learned the hard way on pinching the pennies with a buddies bow, cost me money that if I would have had the right press in the first place wouldn't have happened. Then spending some extra on a quality press wouldn't seem "robbery" (spell check please) to the experienced shooter. Check out pricing on any pro shop model out there and you might be surprised to find that the BOW-A's aren't out of line. Especially when you consider all of the different bow types that there are out there (think awhile on this). I personally can't wait for my new press from Frank and I know now that this will be one of the most important additions to my personal pro shop.


You are going to love your new press. When someone asks me if I can press their bow I don't even ask them what they have I just say yes, bring it around.


----------



## jobow81

HOYTINIT said:


> 550 for a couple chunks of metal is just robery


C'mon Hoytinit, as you can see by the Bow-A-Constrictor following, you can't argue that Frank's press is the best out there. There's not 1 negative remark about his press, who actually have one and used one. Dude, U stepped in the Lion's den on this one. I know Frank and he spends alot of time on these presses. This is AMERICAN made, not some sweat shop in China. Use some intelligence here. There is cost/time in this press you can't even imagine. Believe me Frank is not getting rich off of this press. Thanks for your intelligent input again and GOD bless.


----------



## SAVILO

bump


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Best bow press in the world? Without a doubt.


----------



## frankie_rizzo

I am interested in buying this press. Does anyone have a phone number that i could call to speak with frank? If so please feel free to send me a pm


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

frankie_rizzo said:


> I am interested in buying this press. Does anyone have a phone number that i could call to speak with frank? If so please feel free to send me a pm


Just send Frank a PM and he should get straight back to you with all the information you will need.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Open your emails sir. Its there and I tried to call you today. 





frankie_rizzo said:


> I am interested in buying this press. Does anyone have a phone number that i could call to speak with frank? If so please feel free to send me a pm


----------



## jim46ok

HOYTINIT said:


> 550 for a couple chunks of metal is just robery


Yup. But $550 or MORE for a BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR is the best Bowpress $$ you can spend. It is several chunks of metal very cleverly assembled into the BEST press we have used. We have an Archery Manufacturing facility and use presses almost daily. Credit where it's due, friend!!!


----------



## jim46ok

Hot Job said:


> "HOYTINIT" Wait until you've used someone's home built press and had a bow such as any of the newer style beyond parallel limbs out there "jump" the press causing damages that take resourses out of the wallet. I learned the hard way on pinching the pennies with a buddies bow, cost me money that if I would have had the right press in the first place wouldn't have happened. Then spending some extra on a quality press wouldn't seem "robbery" (spell check please) to the experienced shooter. Check out pricing on any pro shop model out there and you might be surprised to find that the BOW-A's aren't out of line. Especially when you consider all of the different bow types that there are out there (think awhile on this). I personally can't wait for my new press from Frank and I know now that this will be one of the most important additions to my personal pro shop.


Well said, Hot Job :cheers:


----------



## DBLlungIT

Hot Job your investment of 82 lbs of pre-assembled Grade-A BOW-A-NATION chunks of metal should be landing at your door step tomorrow sir. Click on your fedex tracking number for further details. For some reason we are not getting the regular fedex alerts that we should be getting. I will handle that with them - again. Had to on the last shipment as well but just click on the tracking number from the one notification that we did get. Gotta run, I have more metal to cut, de-bur, weld, bore, grind, sandblast, powder coat, assemble, test, box up and ship to several customers anxiously awaiting their BOW-A chunks as well. 

To both of you, Thanks, 






jim46ok said:


> Yup. But $550 or MORE for a BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR is the best Bowpress $$ you can spend. It is several chunks of metal very cleverly assembled into the BEST press we have used. We have an Archery Manufacturing facility and use presses almost daily. Credit where it's due, friend!!!


----------



## gad

bow-a-chunks. rsrsrrsrsrsrsr.


----------



## Hot Job

Press received AOK no matter what FedEx threw at it, the box was worse for wear but the press was packed up right! Anyway, here's a few pics of my first pressing experiences with the Bow A Constrictor only an hour after receiving it:
View attachment 1536384
View attachment 1536386
View attachment 1536387
View attachment 1536388
View attachment 1536389
View attachment 1536390


----------



## Hot Job

Just for comparison purposes this is what I have been using for the past number of years which worked OK with older style bow limb configs but has been horrible with the newer beyond parallel limb bows:

View attachment 1536402
View attachment 1536403


I won't even comment again on what I went through with several bows but suffice it to say that Frank's press is the real deal...NO DOUBT!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hot Job said:


> Just for comparison purposes this is what I have been using for the past number of years which worked OK with older style bow limb configs but has been horrible with the newer beyond parallel limb bows:
> 
> View attachment 1536402
> View attachment 1536403
> 
> 
> I won't even comment again on what I went through with several bows but suffice it to say that Frank's press is the real deal...NO DOUBT!


Welcome to the 21st century. Good choice in getting the full kit, if you get a press you may as well get the best there is.


----------



## Hot Job

Funny stuff...glad to be a new member of Frank's family.:smile:


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

You must feel like Santa Claus Frank, trying to get all those presses out before Christmas. Your efforts are very much appreciated by those waiting for them.


----------



## gad

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> You must feel like Santa Claus Frank, trying to get all those presses out before Christmas. Your efforts are very much appreciated by those waiting for them.


Jingle bells, jingle bells rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsr


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Seems to be new bow presses coming out of the woodwork but there is still nothing that compares with the Bow-a-constrictor.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Getting ready to start another year of living the dream, happy New Year to all.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## Hot Job

Frank's press is the best upgrade or addition you can make to your bow workshop, I can't beleive how easy it operates and how solidly it's built. Well worth every penny. Back Up>


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hot Job said:


> Frank's press is the best upgrade or addition you can make to your bow workshop, I can't beleive how easy it operates and how solidly it's built. Well worth every penny. Back Up>



You got that right, I will never have to spend another dollar on a bow press. I hate seeing people laying down their hard earned money on some of the presses out there knowing if they did their homework they could have bought a press that does it all and can *safely* press any bow now or in the future.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best press out there. I fine tuned all my bows the other day, took no time at all and could not have been easier.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Thanks - Much appreciated sir and very glad you like it. They do like it when folks are very particular about their bows, and their friends bows, and their friends buddies bows to I guess. But enjoy and I'm here if you need me down the road sometime. 




Hot Job said:


> Frank's press is the best upgrade or addition you can make to your bow workshop, I can't beleive how easy it operates and how solidly it's built. Well worth every penny. Back Up>


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The ease of use of Franks press is amazing, makes everything so much easier.


----------



## gad

On the last few weeks, at least 5 different bows have been tunned by my B.O.A. Pse, hoyt, mathews, bear. The B.O.A. just worked flawlessly on all of them.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> On the last few weeks, at least 5 different bows have been tunned by my B.O.A. Pse, hoyt, mathews, bear. The B.O.A. just worked flawlessly on all of them.


The BOA makes pressing any bow childs play.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

Yesterday one old pro line brand bow was fully mounted on the BOA. Easy as all the other ones.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Only ever found one problem with the BOA and that is everyone wants me to press their bows once they know I have one. Even guys with linear bow presses bring their bows to me when they need pulling down knowing that they will be 100% safe in the BOA. Doesn't bother me, there is no way I will ever wear it out.


----------



## gad

Past weekend two one carbon element (2012 model) and one carbon matrix (2011) passed by the B.O.A. for changing cables and strings, and for tunning purposes on the draw board attached with the B.O.A. Perfect again, as always. For who dont know, I have bought the B.O.A for personal use, but I have a large group of archers for whom I make strings and tune their bows. The B.O.A being the main star on my home based pro-shop.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

gad said:


> Past weekend two one carbon element (2012 model) and one carbon matrix (2011) passed by the B.O.A. for changing cables and strings, and for tunning purposes on the draw board attached with the B.O.A. Perfect again, as always. For who dont know, I have bought the B.O.A for personal use, but I have a large group of archers for whom I make strings and tune their bows. The B.O.A being the main star on my home based pro-shop.


Doesn't take long for the word to get out when you buy a BOWA. It is a pro grade press but no reason why we shouldn't be able to have the best just like the pros.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Check out the BOWA if you are after a bow press, it is in a class of its own.


----------



## La Wildman

Ib4Hoyt said:


> Me like:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Bwahahahahaha.......The Chris Bracket quote made me LOL


----------



## gad

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Perfect press for a professional or home archery workshop.


----------



## gad

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Perfect press for a professional or home archery workshop.


:77:


----------



## mkj766

Thats cool, nitehawkarchery.com has a video on their press and it folds into a small pouch. its pretty neat and alot less $ than that press.


----------



## mkj766

Thats cool. nitehawkachery.com has a video on their press and it fits in a small pouch. its also alot less $ than that press.


----------



## Kl55watson

Can't find their phone number on the website, anyone know it?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Kl55watson said:


> Can't find their phone number on the website, anyone know it?


Best way to contact Frank is by PM, (DBLlungIT) he will get straight back to you. He is a great guy to deal with, no pressure selling just good advice.


----------



## ken Johnson

Look at the Nite Hawk press. www.nitehawkarchery.com. It presses all bows and crossbows. Is very portable at less then 2 1/2 pounds. Cost $120.00 and ships priority mail. It presses down the center of the limbs so you can change cams while your bow is in the press. Take a look.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

ken Johnson said:


> Look at the Nite Hawk press. www.nitehawkarchery.com. It presses all bows and crossbows. Is very portable at less then 2 1/2 pounds. Cost $120.00 and ships priority mail. It presses down the center of the limbs so you can change cams while your bow is in the press. Take a look.


Thought those were a joke when I first saw them but apparently if you have enough time there are a few bows they will press.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The Bow-a-constrictor is in a class of its own, check them out if you are looking for the ultimate bow press that will never need updating.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back up for the best bow press.


----------



## jobow81

ken Johnson said:


> Look at the Nite Hawk press. www.nitehawkarchery.com. It presses all bows and crossbows. Is very portable at less then 2 1/2 pounds. Cost $120.00 and ships priority mail. It presses down the center of the limbs so you can change cams while your bow is in the press. Take a look.


dude, u are an absolute waste of time. You have robbed everyones thread that has to do with bowpress. This thread is to recognize the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR!!!! so go take your nite junk press and start your own thread, or i got an idea, get your 1 customer to start it for you. Get a freakn life dude. I'm normally not this pissed when i type, but you have pushed my buttons!!!


----------



## Tommy83

For anyone who had troubles with the website being slow in the past week - it is now back up to full speed.

www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com

Frank is a great guy and if you get the Bow-a-Constrictor, you will never have to worry about being able to safely press anything that shoots an arrow ever again.


----------



## gad

Nice new website. On par with the best press in the world.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

If you value your bow this is the press you should be using.


----------



## Tommy83

With the Bow-a-Constrictor and the quick draw and tune accessory, every part of bow maintenance and tuning is possible - and easy! I wouldn't be a happy archer without it. If you are looking for the best, this is it. And with Frank always working to make it better, the best will only get better from here.


----------



## gad

Tommy83 said:


> With the Bow-a-Constrictor and the quick draw and tune accessory, every part of bow maintenance and tuning is possible - and easy! I wouldn't be a happy archer without it. If you are looking for the best, this is it. And with Frank always working to make it better, the best will only get better from here.


Just plain true.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Tommy83 said:


> With the Bow-a-Constrictor and the quick draw and tune accessory, every part of bow maintenance and tuning is possible - and easy! I wouldn't be a happy archer without it. If you are looking for the best, this is it. And with Frank always working to make it better, the best will only get better from here.


The word is getting out, quality lasts well after price is forgotten. Hard to use anything else once you have tried the best.


----------



## gad

Pressed a very old crossbow on the B.O.A. yesterday. As always, worked very well !


----------



## Tommy83

I have pressed everything from a Mathews Mini Genesis to old 80s vintage compounds, to multiple modern 70lb flagship bows - split limb, solid limb, beyond parallel limbs from many different manufacturers. All are child's play with this bow press.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Back to the top where this press belongs.


----------



## gad

Today morning,,, a barnett predator crossbow went into my B.O.A. to put a new string. Easy as any other compound. 
Happy Easter to all !


----------



## Hot Job

Had some questions for Frank on an older Hoyt of mine and as per usual he was WAY more than helpful! Great press, SUPER guy!!!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hot Job said:


> Had some questions for Frank on an older Hoyt of mine and as per usual he was WAY more than helpful! Great press, SUPER guy!!!


Franks after sale service is only matched by the design of his press, it's win, win.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The Bow-a-constrictor is in a class of its own, check it out if you are in the market for a bow press and want the very best available.


----------



## panthalia

Btt for the best press ever.


----------



## ken Johnson

To me the best press is the Nite Hawk press it is portable. Weighs less then 2 1/2 pounds and is strong enough to press crossbows. When you get your you will not need to buy adapters. It comes complete. 

This is what one of our customer emailed me.
"Ken,
I want to tell you thanks for the quality product! I used to own a bow shop and a year and a half ago sold my share to my business partner. I work on my own equipment but really needed a press for a parallel limb bow. After allot of research I settled on yours. My wife spoke to a good friend of mine and got the information from him, then ordered it. It was a gift for Christmas that she gave me early so I could set up a new Hoyt I have. Your press is a testament to good common sense engineering, and better than any press I have used. Portable, well built, easy to adjust, and solid. Thank you for making this press affordable and of such high quality. Every serious archer should own one. Period. 
Thanks again. Keith Blais"

Go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and take a look. You will be impressed.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

ken Johnson said:


> To me the best press is the Nite Hawk press it is portable. Weighs less then 2 1/2 pounds and is strong enough to press crossbows. When you get your you will not need to buy adapters. It comes complete.
> 
> This is what one of our customer emailed me.
> "Ken,
> I want to tell you thanks for the quality product! I used to own a bow shop and a year and a half ago sold my share to my business partner. I work on my own equipment but really needed a press for a parallel limb bow. After allot of research I settled on yours. My wife spoke to a good friend of mine and got the information from him, then ordered it. It was a gift for Christmas that she gave me early so I could set up a new Hoyt I have. Your press is a testament to good common sense engineering, and better than any press I have used. Portable, well built, easy to adjust, and solid. Thank you for making this press affordable and of such high quality. Every serious archer should own one. Period.
> Thanks again. Keith Blais"
> 
> Go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and take a look. You will be impressed.




Is it the 1st of April? Mentioning your press on the same page as a Bow-a-constrictor must be a joke. Plenty of guys in Australia bought your press and paid the price for buying junk.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

To check out the best bow press available you can go to Frank's website at https://www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com/


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

Ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best press, nothing else goes close to matching the Bowa in bow and operator safety and build quality.


----------



## jobow81

ken Johnson said:


> To me the best press is the Nite Hawk press it is portable. Weighs less then 2 1/2 pounds and is strong enough to press crossbows. When you get your you will not need to buy adapters. It comes complete.
> 
> This is what one of our customer emailed me.
> "Ken,
> I want to tell you thanks for the quality product! I used to own a bow shop and a year and a half ago sold my share to my business partner. I work on my own equipment but really needed a press for a parallel limb bow. After allot of research I settled on yours. My wife spoke to a good friend of mine and got the information from him, then ordered it. It was a gift for Christmas that she gave me early so I could set up a new Hoyt I have. Your press is a testament to good common sense engineering, and better than any press I have used. Portable, well built, easy to adjust, and solid. Thank you for making this press affordable and of such high quality. Every serious archer should own one. Period.
> Thanks again. Keith Blais"
> 
> Go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and take a look. You will be impressed.


Ken, first of all note post #1. Well I have a few questions. Does that post have any mention of your $120.00 junk and are you and your following above the rules of this forum? Mister, do you have any idea how your actions make you look? You produce your own product but you continually invade any thread that has anything to do with your product line and probably even some that doesn't. Take a good look any other product line out there that relates to archery and tell us how many of those owners stoop to your level of desperation. I believe that puts you in a class of your own. And for you not to be embarrassed about that is just more proof of your pathetic arrogance and stupidity. And having or supporting your following to hijack threads to do it for you is again just another reflection of YOU the most classless man in the industry. I do believe that you are gaining a reputation - and it is not a good one. I wouldn't buy your product if you offered a buy one get ten free sale.


----------



## jobow81

Ken Johnson, I about ready to notify moderator on your thread poaching.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Every time I use my Bow-a-constrictor it amazes me, it makes pressing any bow so easy. There is no substitute for solid engineering and quality construction.


----------



## JJSREEZEN

I talk to Frank yesterday and ordered my press. Hell of a Guy, very explanitory about his press and very down to earth guy.Nexgen3 press with quick tune, cant wait finally to get a press of my own. I really don't like asking people to use there press and I'm sure after I get mine there going to ask me. Let alone having my own press tuning and testing will be the next level of archery for me. "Shoot Straight"


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

You will love your Bowa and you are right about Frank, he is the real deal. Be prepared for a bunch of new best friends when you get your press, once the word gets out that you have a Bow-A-Constrictor you will be in high demand.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Pressed 4 different bows this week, all a piece of cake with the Bowa.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Ttt.


----------



## gad

TtT.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Plenty of bow presses out there but none offer the quality of design and safety of the Bowa.


----------



## gad

Last week list of bows pressed by my Bowa:
1) hoyt procomp elite
2) hoyt matrix 2010 model
3) a very old brazilian compound bow brand "Maug"
4) my hoyt katera
5) my bowtech specialist
6) pse brute x
7) pse stinger

and the list goes up every week. The Bowa is the main star of my home based pro shop.


----------



## tjandy

Bump


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Great to see this thread resurrected, some good info in here.


----------



## DBLlungIT

yes indeed. it looks like it was waiting for me to go Red.


----------



## jobow81

Oh man, It's alive back from the dead!!!!!!! my thread is alive!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Yep, Right after Easter. Interesting. 




jobow81 said:


> Oh man, It's alive back from the dead!!!!!!! my thread is alive!!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ok boys. This thread has been sleeping to long. Lets freshen it up with some current action pictures. For the sake of versatility - This is a rare shot of an Onida Talon being pressed in ex-wolverine's stable. Btw: He has just recently upgraded it to the gen 3 color scheme. The gen 1 colored parts went bye bye.


----------



## ex-wolverine

DBLlungIT said:


> Ok boys. This thread has been sleeping to long. Lets freshen it up with some current action pictures. For the sake of versatility - This is a rare shot of an Onida Talon being pressed in ex-wolverine's stable. Btw: He has just recently upgraded it to the gen 3 color scheme. The gen 1 colored parts went bye bye.



Yep she sure is a work of art
Love it!!


----------



## jobow81

Nice pics ex-wolverine, nice shop. Yeah frank, i think i started this thread in 09


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Amazing press, the drill attachment really speeds things up yet still gives great control.


----------



## DBLlungIT

We like pictures


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> We like pictures



Yes we do.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*New Helper Option Coming*

* This is one of my personal pet peeves that had to get addressed. I plan on making these in both black and orange to give contrast to the Power Bar colors that I have used in the past. For the current color scheme they will be orange.

But it is really nice to have a place to land the strings when your tuning bows. Ask Ray night if he likes the set he has. The production versions may have slightly shortler posts but they will be nice. This option will sell in pairs and I will start a new thread for them when they are ready to go. 
*


----------



## mtn3531

DBLlungIT said:


> * This is one of my personal pet peeves that had to get addressed. I plan on making these in both black and orange to give contrast to the Power Bar colors that I have used in the past. For the current color scheme they will be orange.
> 
> But it is really nice to have a place to land the strings when your tuning bows. Ask Ray night if he likes the set he has. The production versions may have slightly shortler posts but they will be nice. This option will sell in pairs and I will start a new thread for them when they are ready to go.
> *


Oh heck yeah. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*It just hit me that I didn't say whats its called* >>>-------------> *String Loop Pod*


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Simple but brilliant Frank, sometimes the little things can make a huge difference.


----------



## crazy4hunting

DBLlungIT said:


> *It just hit me that I didn't say whats its called* >>>-------------> *String Loop Pod*


What a great addition. I can see how those would be a great help


----------



## Hot Job

Frank...put me down for a set of the "String Loop Pods" for my BOA. Another great addition to a super press!


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ok, Glad you like it. But look for the String Loop Pod thread for when I start it. That is when you will have the green light to order them. I want to get a lot of them made first because I know they are going to be a popular item. 





Hot Job said:


> Frank...put me down for a set of the "String Loop Pods" for my BOA. Another great addition to a super press!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

DBLlungIT said:


> Ok, Glad you like it. But look for the String Loop Pod thread for when I start it. That is when you will have the green light to order them. *I want to get a lot of them made first because I know they are going to be a popular item*.


I think that may be a good idea Frank, I can see them selling well. Just like having an extra pair of hands to hold the strings.


----------



## crazy4hunting

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I think that may be a good idea Frank, I can see them selling well. Just like having an extra pair of hands to hold the strings.


Yup. I plan on getting some, as many others will I'm sure


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

The best keeps getting better.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Still the best press in the world.


----------



## 2X Lung

Dang, I just noticed this thread had been brought back from the dead! I'm glad, so much good info in here! Yes, I know, I'm slow!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

All the good threads float to the top like cream.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Speaking of cream - I've got a new crop of shims coming and I want my customers (whether dealers or private guys) to know this is coming available real soon. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3044010






AUSSIEDUDE said:


> All the good threads float to the top like cream.


----------



## fletched

I sure like my bow-a-constrictor. Can't live without it now. The shim kit will sure make tuning bows easier and more precise for those who are perfectionists and want things done right.


----------



## natedogg3991

Are they still making the Bow-A-Constrictor Bow Press? Just curious because I reached out on their website about 3 weeks ago and never heard anything back. I know with hunting season and time of year it is pretty busy so I thought I would check since I saw this thread.


----------



## DBLlungIT

sent you a pm




natedogg3991 said:


> Are they still making the Bow-A-Constrictor Bow Press? Just curious because I reached out on their website about 3 weeks ago and never heard anything back. I know with hunting season and time of year it is pretty busy so I thought I would check since I saw this thread.


----------



## KRW

How does this press differ from my Monster Pac Press or any other radial press?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

You really need to try all the different presses out there if you are in the market for one. Comparing most presses to the Bow-a-constrictor is a bit like comparing a Lad to a Ferrari.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I'll just throw these on here for now and let you decide what you feel may be relevantly different from what you may have or may be interested in. 



KRW said:


> How does this press differ from my Monster Pac Press or any other radial press?


----------



## KRW

How much if I wanted to buy the first photo , with everything?


----------



## KRW

And how are you measuring correct draw length with that draw attachment


----------



## DBLlungIT

Are you saying its not accurate? Its fine if you are i just want to be sure how you mean your question. 



KRW said:


> And how are you measuring correct draw length with that draw attachment


----------



## DBLlungIT

Ok i will just answer your question as accurately as i can based on how you asked it. I use a tape measure to measure it with. I find the horizontal line from the deepest point of the grip to the berger hole line. I then measure from the knock point on the string to that line and add 1.75".


----------



## KRW

Cool thanks , couldn't tell if the attachment had a rule on it , press looks nice


----------



## jobow81

ya, that's how I measure mine to. It took me less than 5 minutes to time a 2 cam bow the other day. I love this freaking thing. the press and quick draw attachment is a winning combo.


----------



## mjertle

interesting..


----------



## thirdhandman

jobow81 said:


> I feel I need to share this information to archery community about the need for better bow presses. I got the idea to buy this bow press called the BOW-A-CONSTRICTOR from my buddy who has one. Check this out, you can fold it up like a transformer and put it in your bow case! It's portable! I use it when i go on hunting trips and 3-D tournaments and others used it when they needed it as well as use it at home. It can also press any bow on the market, from the x-force to crossbows!!!! Any bow. Thank you Frank Schneider for making such a great product. Check out his web site at buckeyearcherysolutions.com.
> It's about time somebody came out with such a versatile press. People have tried and failed. I was going to buy an EZ press, then I realized first the cost, then we all know electric motors don't last forever and got to thinking i will be putting my one thousand dollar bow rigs in that thing that presses from the tips of the limbs only! no riser support.
> Again, this press is the answer for all bows and especially parallel limb design. Frank is very knowledgable about archery, not bad for an ohio boy. Made this southern boy impressed.


Agreed; Got one 4 years ago and have yet to find a bow I can't press with it.


----------



## DBLlungIT

I included an extra package getting powder coated right now with this production run. 
PRESS
QD&T ACCESSORY
FLOOR STAND
Please email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## DBLlungIT

ttt


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

A Bow-a-constrictor bow press with no wait time, someone should jump on this. This thread has plenty of info on the press, you can't buy any better.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2199856&highlight=wow+bow-a-constrictor


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

A Bow-a-constrictor bow press with no wait time, someone should jump on this. This thread has plenty of info on the press, you can't buy any better.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2199856&highlight=wow+bow-a-constrictor


----------



## 138104

Bought a complete package fron the AT classifieds today. Are you able to micro adjust the QD&T or should I use a turnbuckle?


----------



## hoytum

I have one for 6 years, love it haven't found a bow it won't press!


----------



## DBLlungIT

You can get it drawn to wherever you want. I've never came remotely close to needing to throw one on there. Second: please PM me with your email address "if you weren't given the user guide and all the start up info". I want to make sure you get everything you need. 



Perry24 said:


> Bought a complete package fron the AT classifieds today. Are you able to micro adjust the QD&T or should I use a turnbuckle?


----------



## Lilank

I have had mine for about a month and absolutely love it.With my 3 daughters and my bow it is so simple to press all them with out changing fingers or adding anything.Ive had a couple of different ones and the Bow-a-Contrictor takes it hands down.Awesome product and built like a tank.


----------



## KansasBowman12

I've got a Hoyt Defiant (limbs are past parallel). Would this press work?


----------



## KansasBowman12

Also, if it doesn't, are there any accessories that could make it work?


----------



## 1KNIGHT

It will work great with the ultraflex adaptor straps. I think they are around $25.
I have done a ton of research on presses and this one is hands down the best IMO. I am planning on ordering one tomorrow!


----------



## DBLlungIT

It is approved by Hoyt. You just need to use my Hoyt approved safety straps. ($25) Takes a good 10 seconds to throw on but once you do just keep them on. 





KansasBowman12 said:


> I've got a Hoyt Defiant (limbs are past parallel). Would this press work?


----------



## DBLlungIT

Glad you like it sir. Thanks for the feedback. 




Lilank said:


> I have had mine for about a month and absolutely love it.With my 3 daughters and my bow it is so simple to press all them with out changing fingers or adding anything.Ive had a couple of different ones and the Bow-a-Contrictor takes it hands down.Awesome product and built like a tank.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Ravin R15*

It was a big day today here in Bow-A-ville. I had the opportunity to tame an R15 today on my scrapper press. I'll be quite honest, at first I thought uhh ohhh we may have found the first xbow this press cant work on but I'm happy to say I was wrong. I'm also happy to say that my design goals were dead on because for the first time ever I had to use all four of my short axle protocols to pull it off. That means I had to flip the left side of the Power Bar around and also move the Power Bar out to the short axle location but also slide off the QD&T Bracket and unscrew my serving studs. Most of the time all you need to do to work on 99% of all other short axle bows is either flip the left end of the power bar over or just move the Power Bar out to the short axle position for the Clevis pin. Both are quick to do but this time I had to use all the tricks for this 10" ata xbow but I was relieved when that string dropped. 

And btw I did shoot the bow one time. It chronographed at 402 fps with the 20" Ravin bolts.


----------



## Hot Job

Finally found a bow that doesn't fit my Bow-A-Constrictor without issues...Mathews TRX. Sent a PM to Frank, hopefully he has the answer.


----------



## 138104

Hot Job said:


> Finally found a bow that doesn't fit my Bow-A-Constrictor without issues...Mathews TRX. Sent a PM to Frank, hopefully he has the answer.


Huh, what's the issue?


----------



## Hot Job

Riser is too long. The pivot points on my press will not go long unenough to make it to where the limbs and their pockets meet the riser itself...unless you utilize the large holes engineered into the top and bottom of it.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Hot Job said:


> Riser is too long. The pivot points on my press will not go long unenough to make it to where the limbs and their pockets meet the riser itself...unless you utilize the large holes engineered into the top and bottom of it.


sent you a PM


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hot Job said:


> Riser is too long. The pivot points on my press will not go long unenough to make it to where the limbs and their pockets meet the riser itself...unless you utilize the large holes engineered into the top and bottom of it.


I am sure Frank will sort it out for you. I always utilize the holes in the riser if they are suitable, it puts even less stress on the limbs.


----------



## Hot Job

Thanks Aussiedude, longtime since our last exchange. Been happily using my press for nearly 7 years now and don't want to stop. Take care.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

Hot Job said:


> Thanks Aussiedude, longtime since our last exchange. Been happily using my press for nearly 7 years now and don't want to stop. Take care.


Good to hear mate, you take care as well.


----------



## cantwine

I am looking to purchase a press, but the website appears to be down?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

cantwine said:


> I am looking to purchase a press, but the website appears to be down?


Send Frank a PM mate, he will email you the info.


----------



## Hot Job

Just a quick update on the issue I had with the TRX and my press. I figured it out and after sending the pics to Frank the conclusion is IT WORKS! Thanks to Frank for following through...he even had my contact number in his phone from a purchase of the press over 7 years ago.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Checking in*

Hi guys. I been pretty quiet on Atalk since late December because I went thru a pretty dramatic experience. Sadly my shop was broken into and had a bunch of my personal property stolen including several bows, guns, tools, trail camera's and they destroyed my atv trying to unsuccessfully hot wire it. That was a double whammy because I plow my huge driveway in the winter with my 4x4 atv and they destroyed my wiring harness in the process. Yes, all during a time when I was home. They got quite a lot but both myself and the sheriff deputy felt that the crack heads are obviously gonna try to come back for another run so that meant that I had a lot of work to do to fortify all windows and door's in both my shop and my house including adding a ton of new area lighting, surveillance cameras inside and out and eventually a quality security system. BTW my insurance wouldn't pay. 

So life got very crazy for quite a while and going to work at my day job felt like torture until I finally found a company that could give me the type of security system that I needed. Then and only then was I able to sleep at night & start feeling human again and not worry so much while at work. So for those who may have thought my archery business is the only thing I did - it isn't. I still did all I could to answer all emails and PM's that I received and kept the shim kits flying out the door but I didn't have the time I needed to put into my presses so I had my website shut down. That will be re-done tho. I can finally see my presses resuming sometime soon now and get back to turning them out and add the planned new line of shim's for .25" axles that guys been asking for. 

I will add that one person did email me with their phone sometime in January or February about a press and when I replied I got a pop up that said the email address didn't exist and all I did was hit reply. That's not the first time that has ever happened but I have no idea how I can get an email and it come up as a bad email address like that. Makes no sense to me but to my knowledge that is the only person that did not get a reply. 

In closing, I did find a few items of my property at pawn shops in my county and a couple surrounding counties. Chasing pawn shops is time consuming and absolutely no fun btw. I would guess that 90% of everything in them pawn shops are stolen goods but follow me here string & cable guys. In the state of Ohio if you buy or accept stolen goods you can be brought up on charges of receiving stolen goods. I will never personally buy anything i suspect is hot, never did and never will...And if you get robbed and your property ends up at pawn shops in this state you have to buy them back from the pawn shops. I know what your thinking and I'm not drinking prune juice here. Look it up. Pawn shops in this state are immune to this law. So where do you think crack heads in this state take their stolen goods to? You guessed it >>>> Their go to market..If you find it before they sell it they have to sell it to you for what they paid the crack heads for it. I cant make this stuff up.

Going to arm the system and get to bed. Thanks for all the support guys. We'll be rocking again.


----------



## 138104

Wow, sorry to hear about your situation. Thieves suck. What sucks even more is the protection they get under the law. Glad you were able to get back on your feet. God bless you and your family.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## #1Buckslayer

DBLlungIT said:


> Hi guys. I been pretty quiet on Atalk since late December because I went thru a pretty dramatic experience. Sadly my shop was broken into and had a bunch of my personal property stolen including several bows, guns, tools, trail camera's and they destroyed my atv trying to unsuccessfully hot wire it. That was a double whammy because I plow my huge driveway in the winter with my 4x4 atv and they destroyed my wiring harness in the process. Yes, all during a time when I was home. They got quite a lot but both myself and the sheriff deputy felt that the crack heads are obviously gonna try to come back for another run so that meant that I had a lot of work to do to fortify all windows and door's in both my shop and my house including adding a ton of new area lighting, surveillance cameras inside and out and eventually a quality security system. BTW my insurance wouldn't pay.
> 
> So life got very crazy for quite a while and going to work at my day job felt like torture until I finally found a company that could give me the type of security system that I needed. Then and only then was I able to sleep at night & start feeling human again and not worry so much while at work. So for those who may have thought my archery business is the only thing I did - it isn't. I still did all I could to answer all emails and PM's that I received and kept the shim kits flying out the door but I didn't have the time I needed to put into my presses so I had my website shut down. That will be re-done tho. I can finally see my presses resuming sometime soon now and get back to turning them out and add the planned new line of shim's for .25" axles that guys been asking for.
> 
> I will add that one person did email me with their phone sometime in January or February about a press and when I replied I got a pop up that said the email address didn't exist and all I did was hit reply. That's not the first time that has ever happened but I have no idea how I can get an email and it come up as a bad email address like that. Makes no sense to me but to my knowledge that is the only person that did not get a reply.
> 
> In closing, I did find a few items of my property at pawn shops in my county and a couple surrounding counties. Chasing pawn shops is time consuming and absolutely no fun btw. I would guess that 90% of everything in them pawn shops are stolen goods but follow me here string & cable guys. In the state of Ohio if you buy or accept stolen goods you can be brought up on charges of receiving stolen goods. I will never personally buy anything i suspect is hot, never did and never will...And if you get robbed and your property ends up at pawn shops in this state you have to buy them back from the pawn shops. I know what your thinking and I'm not drinking prune juice here. Look it up. Pawn shops in this state are immune to this law. So where do you think crack heads in this state take their stolen goods to? You guessed it >>>> Their go to market..If you find it before they sell it they have to sell it to you for what they paid the crack heads for it. I cant make this stuff up.
> 
> Going to arm the system and get to bed. Thanks for all the support guys. We'll be rocking again.


Sorry to hear about your issues buddy. And he is not making this stuff up about having to rebuy your belongings....it is BS. When you get back to making press's let us know...I have a friend that is wanting to buy one.


----------



## daveyboy101

Cool


----------



## olliedog

Man, sorry to hear that. We got robbed a few years ago and they took a lot of my wife's jewelry. She went full detective and found about half of the jewelery at local pawn shops. Thankfully we don't have that same law in Oregon and they had to hand it over. 

The tweakers had their girlfriends pawn the goods which wasn't exactly genius. 3 dirtbags got busted. My wife sat through the trials. She is an amazing woman.

Hope they find those bandits and lock em up. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

